# 1a REUNIÓN DEL COLE, 1er follón feminazi



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

---------------ACTUALIZACIONES ABAJO-------------------





Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.


9 madres, y yo.
La mayoría ha llegado tarde, algunas sin ni siquiera pedir disculpas.
Por lo que el director y demás han tenido que empezar de nuevo varias veces, entre resoplidos.

Bla, bla, bla, preguntando cosas que acaban de explicar....
Bla, bla, bla, que si mi niño no tiene tiempo para tantos deberes....
Bla, bla, blas.... y jajajas.....

Y llega el tema actividades.
Entre otras dicen que el 25 de noviembre todos los niños -tendrán que hacer- una marcha en el ayuntamiento por el día de la violencia de genaro, y que tendrán que hacer un baile y una canción conmemorativas.



Obviamente se me ha puesto dura, me la he colocado bien y he saltado con tono bajo, lento y educado :



-no me parece correcto que en un centro escolar se realicen actividades con trasfondo político, sea de la corriente que sea,

xxx murmullos, nadie ha dicho nada pero ya había tensión y he seguido rápidamente:

-creo el colegio debería estar para impartir conocimientos y educación, no ideologías,

xxx una mami, dada contra el muro hace 10 años, me ha dicho que eso no es ideología, que es -conocimiento de actualidad- y la he interrumpido:

-disculpa, no voy a discutir con nadie, mejor comprueba en tu móvil y verás que el feminismo es un movimiento político y una teoría política,
me parecería perfecto que estudiaran ese ideología, junto con otras, en filosofía, en historia o donde toque,

xxx el dire, el secre, etc.... apuntando en sus tablets, sin levantar la cabeza

y he continuado:

-además no me parece correcto que se diga que -tienen que ir-, imponiendo la actividad,
y mucho menos que para ello tengan que perder bastantes horas lectivas para practicar bailes y canciones, xq luego vamos justos para acabar el temario,

xxx no quieres que se haga porque tu eres un facha que vas contra las mujeres, me salta una jovencita,

-le he contestado con sorna:
esa es una acusación falsa, solo quiero que el colegio esté para educar y no para politizar,
pero lo que si es hemos visto todos aquí, es que tu eres una maleducada por insultar y por llegar tarde, y por no pedir disculpas al molestarnos,

se ha liado la mundial.... jajajajaja
se ha puesto a rabiar,
le decía al director que me tiene que expulsar de la reunión, que sino se iría ella.... jajajaja
se ha puesto medio a llorar y todas las demás mamis se han levantado a consolarla, diciéndome que pare, que ya está bien, que pobrecilla......
yo en mi salsa y flipando a la vez
ella se ha venido arriba y le ha dicho al dire que o me expulsaban a mi, o se iban todas.... wtf !!!!

viendo el pastelazo en su primera presentación, que se alargó la reunión, y que ya era hora para recoger a los peques,
el director ha suspendido la reunión y dice que ya nos avisarán






actualizaré



---¿¿ tenéis experiencias parecidas ????






NOTAS

--Me seguiré enfrentando xq son ellos mismos los que me han dicho que son muy pesados con el feminismo a todas horas y con muchos comentarios, dibujos, etc.. de las profes en clase.



--Mis hijos no van a sufrir por esas locas.

1.xq son de otros cursos.
2.xq sus amigos son desde la guarde y les sobran.
3.xq son muy populares y queridos.
4.xq son conscientes de ir a contracorriente y se sienten fuertes saliendo de borreguismo, xej en temas de vacuna, móviles, defenderse, falsa igualdad, etc...
5.xq son hermanos y se autoprotegen.
6.xq son delegados de clase, deportistas, divertidos...
7.xq son curiosos y están educados en el espíritu crítico y lo preguntan todo
7.que si, que son mis hijos, pero no exagero, es que son unos putos fenómenos







----------------ACTUALIZACIÓN 20.NOV---------------------

Viendo que no me avisaban para repetir la reunión, el viernes esperé al director a la salida, y le pregunté sobre el tema de la última reunión, y que si se iba a repetir.
Sorprendentemente me dijo que no se repetiría la reunión porque el colegio solamente mandará a los mayores al ayuntamiento porque no había plazas para todos en el autobús.
No se si será la verdad o es que caló la discusión...
No quise decir nada más y me fui.

Y tengo otra novedad, me he presentado al CONSEJO ESCOLAR.
Tengo ganas de marcha !!!!

Si salgo elegido, os aviso.


-----------------------------------------------------------------






--------------------ACTUALIZACIÓN 25.NOV---------------------

He sido elegido como "representante de las familias en el Consejo Escolar del centro"

Vamos a pasarlo bien !!!!!

Seguiré actualizado si hay novedades sobre el tema.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



crack!


----------



## Cracdel20 (26 Oct 2022)

Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo


----------



## Occam (26 Oct 2022)

Todos somos Cuñao Cotizao!!


----------



## Occam (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Ya salió el primer cobarde


----------



## amanciortera (26 Oct 2022)

Follatela


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Oct 2022)

Mi vida social era asi, hasta que me quede sin vida social.

Si la historia es verdadera y tienes mujer e hijos, enhorabuena, eres un valiente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Que hija de puta la que manipula. Uffffff, la verdad que me hierve la sangre solo leerlo


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Saca a tu hijo de ese centro adoctrinador, si no puedes que se tome el día libre cuando hagan la actividad.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Occam dijo:


> Ya salió el primer cobarde



Estos hijos de la gran puta siempre están ahí apoyando la causa del feminismo.

Gente a la que habría que cortar el cuello por traidores y cobardes.


----------



## tHE dOG (26 Oct 2022)

Pillo sitio

Son todas iguales en todas partes, en los colegios pijos de pago pasa lo mismo, la tiranía feminazi comunista es absoluta y tienen barra libre para insultarte y echarte de todas partes y siempre se apoyan todas ninguna se opone, ni las más pijas y ricas de derechas.


----------



## selenio (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Me lo creo, y solo puedo decir que un porcentaje altísimo de las mujeres de este país son pura escoria, puro vómito, y por suerte, con el tiempo cuando la madre naturaleza haga su trabajo Darwin, se extinguirán como los seres prescindibles que son.


----------



## aretai (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ---¿¿ tenéis experiencias parecidas ????



previo: Ve al ayuntamiento y expón la queja. Visita al partido político más tocacojones con el tema y dales un arma para dar caña en el Ayuntamiento.

1.- Leete bien la ley educativa y las competencias de padres, madres y profesorado. Cada CA tiene especificidades.

2.- Pásate por la delegación del gobierno (área de educación) y expón lo sucedido.

3.- Ten al menos localizado el inspector de educación de la zona


No juegues con eso, si "amenazas" el estatus quo, ten en cuenta que no existen medias tintas. Vas hasta el final o te joderán vivo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Oct 2022)

Que cabrón, va a acabar follando antes de que acabe el curso...y lo sabe el muy bandolero, de ahí la coletilla "actualizaré"...


----------



## ueee3 (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Jajajajaja. Eres un crack. Eso sí, lo mismo que tú dices:
"-disculpa, no voy a discutir con nadie, mejor comprueba en tu móvil y verás que el feminismo es un movimiento político y una teoría política,"
el director que ni te ha mirado dirá, o pensará:
"no voy a discutir con nadie, esta actividad se va a hacer y punto. Comprueba que el feminismo está ya en los planes de estudio y el centro puede hacer lo que le venga en gana con esto te guste a ti o no".

Está de puta madre lo que has hecho, pero no vas a ganar la batalla.

Quizás podrías intentar rascar en lo de que tendrán que ensayar, porque claro, tú puedes negarte a que vaya el día ése al ayuntamiento, pero, ¿qué hay de todos los ensayos previos? 

Supongo que podrías ir al inspector de educación, y por último a juicio. 

Si te planteas ir ajuicio y se lo dejas claro a los implicados, quizás se achanten. Si no, bien ha estado tu pataleo pero creo que caerá en saco roto (ojalá no fuera así).


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Oct 2022)

En el peor peorísimo de los casos para sacar a los críos del centro necesitan autorización firmada de los padres o tutores legales ¿No? Pues no firmas y ya.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Oct 2022)

aretai dijo:


> No juegues con eso, si "amenazas" el estatus quo, ten en cuenta que no existen medias tintas. Vas hasta el final o te joderán vivo.



Eso decía, que fuera hasta el final y que lo vieran, si quería conseguir algo. Ahora, si hace medias tintas, tampoco tienen por qué joderle, simplemente que todo siga como está, ¿no?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Oct 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> En el peor peorísimo de los casos para sacar a los críos del centro necesitan autorización firmada de los padres o tutores legales ¿No? Pues no firmas y ya.



Supongo que eso tendrá el pero, de que el niño se va a comer todos los ensayos y comeduras de bola previos a ese día.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Oct 2022)

Graba el audio o un video a escondidas


----------



## Occam (26 Oct 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Graba el audio o un video a escondidas



¿Para qué?


----------



## FidoDido (26 Oct 2022)

Eres un grande. Te felicito. 

Pasito a pasito.


----------



## Lego. (26 Oct 2022)

Occam dijo:


> ¿Para qué?



De entrada, para protegerse de falsedades.

Y, posiblemente, para poder demostrar amenazas de charos o ilegalidades de funcis.


----------



## luron (26 Oct 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> De entrada, para protegerse de falsedades.
> 
> Y, posiblemente, para poder demostrar amenazas de charos o ilegalidades de funcis.



Sobre todo para protegerte.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Oct 2022)

Mis dies @calopez !!!
Te estás superando! Buen fichaje. Pronto en sus mejores plataformas de ocio.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Oct 2022)

Menudo país de mierda. Joder, yo que el OP me iría pensando seriamente irme del país, o meter al chaval en una escuela privada que no tenga en su programa estas mierdas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Oct 2022)

Siempre han pasado estas mierdas. En el colegio me hacían perder el tiempo con boberías: que si baile canario, que si baile de fin de curso, baile de Navidad, baile de Halloween, baile del día de la paz, etc. Y no, no era en hora lectiva de gimnasia, nos quitaban días enteros con fiestitas y boberías a cada rato. Mas excursiones absurdas para perder aún más tiempo. Las únicas excursiones útiles que hice en mi vida fue con los profesores de gimnasia en el instituto, que nos llevaban a orientarnos en el monte, a bajar y subir barrancos, etc.

Lo hacen aposta, no quieren que los niños estudien y aprendan cosas. El colegio sólo sirve para perder el tiempo. Los niños tontos no aprenden nada y a los inteligentes les quitas tiempo para aprender materias.


----------



## Beholder (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Campeón. Te quiero en mi equipo xD


----------



## aretai (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eso decía, que fuera hasta el final y que lo vieran, si quería conseguir algo. Ahora, si hace medias tintas, tampoco tienen por qué joderle, simplemente que todo siga como está, ¿no?



Estos casos son pasto de asociaciones, politicastros y motivados "antifachas". Si vas con toda la artillería legal la propia dirección del centro se lo pensará dos veces.


----------



## Discolo (26 Oct 2022)

para estas reuniones te tienes que poner una camiseta de frida calho de entrada ya estas comunicando que eres de su bando eso te vuelve un partisano y despues objetar desde una posicion que no te puedan tildar de facha y dinamitar todas estas iniciativas con rollos tipo no podemos instrumentalizar a los niños, que estan las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina .bla bla bla la gente no sabra ni de que bando eres y por tanto no tendras enfrentamientos


----------



## Cohiba_J (26 Oct 2022)

Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc

El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.

Y Que hacer?

Una cosa es Educar a tu hijo a que no se coma marrones que no van con el, y otra muy diferente no enfrentar dinámicas sociales manipuladas que tienen un efecto real e inmediato en la sociedad, como desigualdad jurídica en el caso de hombre-mujer y peligro físico por meter escoria a paladas en las calles.

Si es verdad la historia se está sentenciando el, la madre y el crío.

Pero también puede ser la chispa que encienda a otros para dar la batalla ideológica.

Yo habría actuado como el dice haber hecho, pero también sabría las repercusiones para mi y mi familia, y de ser verdad la historia, serán duras de cojones para el chaval sobretodo (si no bah nadie más que me apoye)


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Oct 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> para estas reuniones te tienes que poner una camiseta de frida calho de entrada ya estas comunicando que eres de su bando eso te vuelve un partisano y despues objetar desde una posicion que no te puedan tildar de facha y dinamitar todas estas iniciativas con rollos tipo no podemos instrumentalizar a los niños, que estan las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina .bla bla bla la gente no sabra ni de que bando eres y por tanto no tendras enfrentamientos



Quizá sea una solución inteligente, que tratara a los demás con esa ideología como estupidos, ya que no merecen más, pero un hombre de verdad tiene difícil ese papel que esta más hecho para una mujer.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

El problema no son las charos sino que tu hijo tenga que ir al colegio.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Siempre han pasado estas mierdas. En el colegio me hacían perder el tiempo con boberías: que si baile canario, que si baile de fin de curso, baile de Navidad, baile de Halloween, baile del día de la paz, etc. Y no, no era en hora lectiva de gimnasia, nos quitaban días enteros con fiestitas y boberías a cada rato. Mas excursiones absurdas para perder aún más tiempo. Las únicas excursiones útiles que hice en mi vida fue con los profesores de gimnasia en el instituto, que nos llevaban a orientarnos en el monte, a bajar y subir barrancos, etc.
> 
> Lo hacen aposta, no quieren que los niños estudien y aprendan cosas. El colegio sólo sirve para perder el tiempo. Los niños tontos no aprenden nada y a los inteligentes les quitas tiempo para aprender materias.



Y en Canarias ni te cuento, cualquier excusa para no estar en clase.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Oct 2022)

¡¡¡to-re-ro, to-re-ro!!!


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y en Canarias ni te cuento, cualquier excusa para no estar en clase.



Todo lo que tenemos que aprender no necesita más que un par de años en el colegio y otros tantos en el instituto. La ESO se puede resumir en 2 cursos, más 2 de bachillerato. Primaria con 3 o 4 años tienes, empezando a los 6 y terminando a los 9. Quieren retrasar todo lo posible la salida de las personas de las instituciones educativas y meterlos en las mismas lo antes posible. Y, como realmente no tienen gran cosa que enseñar, pues rellenan con estas estupideces.

Muchos niños se dan cuenta y prefieren no ir a clase, directamente, porque están perdiendo el tiempo. Los espabilados buscan los conocimientos por su propia cuenta. Anda que no conocí a niños y adolescentes que pasaban más tiempo en la biblioteca leyendo cosas que les interesaban que en clase. O que ignoraban totalmente al profesor mientras dibujaban o leían algo ajeno a la asignatura que les interesaba de verdad. Luego estaban los niños que se daban a la fuga. En el instituto era peor. En la universidad, la mayoría no aparecía nunca


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Oct 2022)

Historia troll, si fuera verdad la hubieras llamado furcia a la cara como buen burbujero.


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Oct 2022)

Y todo esto pasaba en tu imaginación mientras bajabas la cabeza y esperabas wue la chari terminara la charla de una hora en el pasillo con la otra charo.
Conduce ella de vuelta en el SUV con las bolsas de la compra mientras ves pasar cjirtinas frescas que nunca tendrás y la charo amargada te gruñe y te dice '' Has estado muy callado en la reunion, pero mejor para wue digas una de tus cuñadeces, mejor estas callado, como siempre '' Luego suelta algo sobre el Sr Luis, que tiene empresa propia, pero para entonces ya deseas la muerte. 

Esta noche, otra vez lechuguita y yoguth light, y a ver El Hormiguero, que Pablo Motos es muy gracioso, jijijijiji.


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Historia troll, si fuera verdad la hubieras llamado furcia a la cara como buen burbujero.



Como buen Burbujero promedio, no tendría ni charos ni hijos, viviría en casa de dus pobres padres y pediría otra vez pizza mientras la silla del ordenador cruje por el tonelaje.
Se planetaria seriamente llevar un cubo para hscer sus necesidades sin levantar del PC....


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Oct 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Y todo esto pasaba en tu imaginación mientras bajabas la cabeza y esperabas wue la chari terminara la charla de una hora en el pasillo con la otra charo.
> Conduce ella de vuelta en el SUV con las bolsas de la compra mientras ves pasar cjirtinas frescas que nunca tendrás y la charo amargada te gruñe y te dice '' Has estado muy callado en la reunion, pero mejor para wue digas una de tus cuñadeces, mejor estas callado, como siempre '' Luego suelta algo sobre el Sr Luis, que tiene empresa propia, pero para entonces ya deseas la muerte.
> 
> Esta noche, otra vez lechuguita y yoguth light, y a ver El Hormiguero, que Pablo Motos es muy gracioso, jijijijiji.



BRRRRVVVVTAAAAL


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Todo lo que tenemos que aprender no necesita más que un par de años en el colegio y otros tantos en el instituto. La ESO se puede resumir en 2 cursos, más 2 de bachillerato. Primaria con 3 o 4 años tienes, empezando a los 6 y terminando a los 9. Quieren retrasar todo lo posible la salida de las personas de las instituciones educativas y meterlos en las mismas lo antes posible. Y, como realmente no tienen gran cosa que enseñar, pues rellenan con estas estupideces.
> 
> Muchos niños se dan cuenta y prefieren no ir a clase, directamente, porque están perdiendo el tiempo. Los espabilados buscan los conocimientos por su propia cuenta. Anda que no conocí a niños y adolescentes que pasaban más tiempo en la biblioteca leyendo cosas que les interesaban que en clase. O que ignoraban totalmente al profesor mientras dibujaban o leían algo ajeno a la asignatura que les interesaba de verdad. Luego estaban los niños que se daban a la fuga. En el instituto era peor. En la universidad, la mayoría no aparecía nunca



Lo único que debes meterte en la cabesa es el OBDC
a partir de ahí, después te vuelves disoluto e ya


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Oct 2022)

Occam dijo:


> Ya salió el primer cobarde



Si en tu coche llevas una bandera de España y por lo que sea tienes que ir a un taller de un pueblo indepe de Gerona, la quitas antes de dejar ahí el coche o la dejas?


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Oct 2022)

tiene que ser un horror hoy dia la escuela. y ya mediar con charos la muerte en vida.


----------



## Louis Renault (26 Oct 2022)

Si fuera verdad, que puede ser, tú siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## reneciq (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Saca a tu hijo de ese centro adoctrinador, si no puedes que se tome el día libre cuando hagan la actividad.



Si no puede sacarlo del centro, ausentarse ese día y en la medida de lo posible la mayoría de horas de ensayos es la postura mas sensata, no la mas valiente pero si la mejor para el crío, hará que el crío no tenga problemas con sus compañeros por culpa de los padres borregos que malinfluencien a sus hijos diciendo que no se junten con X.

Dicho lo cual, debería ser penado con cárcel el hecho de usar a menores de edad en temas ideológicos, religiosos o políticos del tipo que sean.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

reneciq dijo:


> Si no puede sacarlo del centro, ausentarse ese día y en la medida de lo posible la mayoría de horas de ensayos es la postura mas sensata, no la mas valiente pero si la mejor para el crío, hará que el crío no tenga problemas con sus compañeros por culpa de los padres borregos que malinfluencien a sus hijos diciendo que no se junten con X.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, debería ser penado con cárcel el hecho de usar a menores de edad en temas ideológicos, religiosos o políticos del tipo que sean.



Es que este es un caso de corrupción de menores, pero claro, vivimos en un país corrupto donde no se aplican las leyes.


----------



## Basster (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas



Joder, lo has resumido perfectamente.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Son mamis de otras clases.

Mis hijos son muy muy populares. Por buenas notas, buen comportamiento, divertidos y mucha personalidad. 

X ej. El otro día nos contaron que hicieron una votación sobre cómo actuar si otro niño te pega. Todos decían que hay que ..decírselo a la seño... 

Y el mío pequeño dijo que él jamás se mete con nadie, pero que si le pegan primero, todos saben que lo solucionaría él primero. 

Es un máquina en judo y es un nervio puro.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Oct 2022)

Lo realmente acojonante seria que dp de la reunion te la hubieras follado.
Eso si la confundiria.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas




Totalmente de acuerdo.

Pero me va la marcha.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Oct 2022)

Eso te pasa por ir a esas reuniones prechariles..¿no ties mujer?

Yo tengo dos hijos y no he ido todavia a ninguna, ni pienso ir. No me junto con subnormales.


----------



## malibux (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Son *mamis* de otras clases.
> 
> Mis hijos son muy muy populares. Por buenas notas, buen comportamiento, divertidos y mucha personalidad.
> 
> ...



Tienes huevos, pero no te autoemascules llamando a las otras Charos “mamis”, por Dios…


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Di la verdad, o al menos, no mientas: lo que tenga que pasar, será mejor que lo que pasaría si mintieras o te callaras.

Y no asumas que porque nadie levanta la voz, todo el mundo comulga con esas ruedas de molino.,

La cantidad de gente que está hasta la polla de lavados de cerebro en los colegios pero que no dice nada porque cree que todo el mundo se le echaría encima... Pues todos esos ya han visto que no están solos, y que oponerse al supuesto discurso dominante no tiene tantas consecuencias como creían.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Oct 2022)

Has hecho mal. Es importante que los niños acudan a actividades feminazis, para que aprendan a detestarlas.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Oct 2022)

No han tenido ovarios de irse de la reunión porque solo eran 9.
Si hubiesen sido 15 se habrían ido como las jugadoras de futbol


----------



## esforzado (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ---¿¿ tenéis experiencias parecidas ????



yo no... pero los cosacos de la era bolchevique sí que te podrían contar alguna...

toda la puta historia ha habido un sector de la población represivo con el resto... generalmente de tendencia izquierdista... a nosotros nos ha tocado una panda de charos hijas de puta, no somos especiales en eso...

no puedes luchar contra corriente... no intentes luchar contra eso... aprende a moverte... ¿el 25 hay un acto feminazi?, ese día mi niño con cuarenta grados de fiebre (y quizá me pille el día libre para llevarle a ver la laboral de gijón y explicarle las grandezas del franquismo)...

¿que la charo llega media hora tarde y la maestra reinicia la reunión?, -disculpe usted, pero en media hora tengo que estar en la ong con la que colaboro, que hoy vamos a evitar el desahucio de una pareja de transexuales con viruela del mono a manos de un fondo buitre, ¿no podría proseguir y tras la reunión poner al día a las retrasadas? (lo de retrasadas lo dices con un tono firme)...

seamos listos, que para eso somos hombres...


----------



## Mis Alaska (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Y peores.

Si a tu hijo le acosan es una víctima, pero si le acosan y se defiende, un agresor.
Si tienes una etiqueta LGTBi cualquiera eres intocable. Puedes hacer lo que te la gana porque ningún profesor se va a meter en ese berenjenal.
Si tienes un hijo cualquier gesto fuera de lo 'ideológicamente correcto' se disparan todas las alarmas antimaltrato y antihomofobas. Se han cruzado límites y fronteras y eso es inaceptable.
Tienen acceso libre a charlas donde les dan preservativos y les dicen que 'el sexo es bueno, pero con precaución, mejor protegido', ¿Si es bueno, porque tengo que protegerme? ¿Protegerme de mis compañeros?. Pueden tener sexo con quien quieran pero desconfiando de que esa persona esté sana porque el sexo conlleva enfermedades y embarazos no deseados (de los que luego se puede abortar sin problemas), el sexo es fantástico, pero cuidado con quien te vas, no seas homófobo ni machista, pero ponte preservativo. Por supuesto el apego nada tiene que ver con el sexo, puedes utilizar a la otra persona para el sexo y desentenderte de ella, pero si lo haces con buenas palabras o sin ninguna de por medio, todo OK.

Por supuesto que el sexo es tan normal que hasta los chavales de 12 años tienen sexo. ¿Quien no ha estado pinchando desde los 12?. Luego a esos chavales de 12 años a los que les dan preservativo, hacen lo propio con él, que básicamente es ir a baño y llenarlo de agua para hacer una 'guerra de globos' y en el cole se escandalizan por ello, porque son unos bestias que no saben comportarse. Si folla con el preservativo con cualquier compañero (sexo gay) bien, si lo hace con una compañera, mal porque al ser menor es acoso, si hace lo propio de su edad, jugar con algo que no deberían ni conocer todavía, mal.

Y más cosas que no me da tiempo a poner. Conclusión: que voy a sacar a mi hijo del público y llevarlo a uno privado, a ser posible a uno separado por sexos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Oct 2022)

El cole siempre ha sido un lugar adoctrinador.

Lo era en las escuelas franquistas, en las ikastolas, los coles de curas y monjas y ahora con el feminismo y los transtornaos.

Solo cambian las épocas y los temas, pero igual, la clave es explicarle a tu hij@ las doctrinas actuales a evitar


----------



## destrozo (26 Oct 2022)

La historia que emocionó a nadie


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Charos chareando, que horror


----------



## Lanzalosdados (26 Oct 2022)

Yo ante estas cosas no entraría al trapo. El mal rollo que te puedes comer entre los propios compañeros que tienen el cerebro carcomido te puede generar un problema de convivencia. En mis clases sí que haría algo así y sin meterme más allá siempre dejaría claro que el feminismo no es más que una ideología y política. Además cuando tocase impartir ciertos contenidos que estuvieran en el currículo también haría lo que pudiera por explicar la realidad, como por ejemplo con la manida brecha de salarial, techo de cristal etc. Pero posicionarte en público te va a convertir en paria y eso en tu trabajo será un problema.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (26 Oct 2022)

Si es cierto (no es que dude de ti, pero ya sabemos que a veces Burbuja tiene sus troles y sus invents), eres el PUTO AMO.

Mis diez.


----------



## Kenthomi (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Que se jodan hiciste de puta madre


----------



## Kenthomi (26 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Que hija de puta la que manipula. Uffffff, la verdad que me hierve la sangre solo leerlo



Y a mi hasta la gran poya del universo de las tias


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Desgraciadamente esa es la educacion publica que hay.

Busca aliadas. Me consta que muchas mujeres, con hijos varones, estan hasta la seta de feminismo.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas



Y por qué no decir "estoy con la causa pero no con usar al niño, es muy pequeño"?

Y si dicen que es para que aprenda les dices que no te parece el modo. No sé.

En fin que es difícil luchar contra toda esa mierda. El pin parental de VOX era una buena opción


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Saca a tu hijo de ese centro adoctrinador




¡Cómo si se pudiera!


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

Occam dijo:


> Ya salió el primer cobarde



Ya está bien de soportar compartamientos blandengues... el cielo es de los valientes y no de los tibios.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Oct 2022)

Esta demasiada subida la gente con los sentimientos, la realidad les importa un carajo

La historia en el fondo es jodidamente aterradora, puta dictadura progre

Lo que no saben es que estan siendo manipulados con un objetivo concreto

Esto debe ser normal y es increible


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jajajajaja. Eres un crack. Eso sí, lo mismo que tú dices:
> "-disculpa, no voy a discutir con nadie, mejor comprueba en tu móvil y verás que el feminismo es un movimiento político y una teoría política,"
> el director que ni te ha mirado dirá, o pensará:
> "no voy a discutir con nadie, esta actividad se va a hacer y punto. Comprueba que el feminismo está ya en los planes de estudio y el centro puede hacer lo que le venga en gana con esto te guste a ti o no".
> ...



Aunque no se lleguen a los extremos de juicio etc... está bien que se oiga la disidencia ... cada insulto un honor....la borregada es así


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

aretai dijo:


> previo: Ve al ayuntamiento y expón la queja. Visita al partido político más tocacojones con el tema y dales un arma para dar caña en el Ayuntamiento.
> 
> 1.- Leete bien la ley educativa y las competencias de padres, madres y profesorado. Cada CA tiene especificidades.
> 
> ...



Protestar.. no llevar al cole el día de la manipulación.. etc.. no es necesariamente amenazar; son actos conscientes que en muchos influye cuando por otros medios "oyen" cosas y recuerdan aquello que pasó en el cole.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> En el peor peorísimo de los casos para sacar a los críos del centro necesitan autorización firmada de los padres o tutores legales ¿No? Pues no firmas y ya.



Es mejor no sacarlos y cuando vayan teniendo edad explicarles con datos y con honestidad lo que ocurre. Los crios/jóvenes valorarán la valentía del padre o madre al ir contra todos.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (26 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y todo esto pasaba en tu imaginación mientras bajabas la cabeza y esperabas wue la chari terminara la charla de una hora en el pasillo con la otra charo.
> Conduce ella de vuelta en el SUV con las bolsas de la compra mientras ves pasar cjirtinas frescas que nunca tendrás y la charo amargada te gruñe y te dice '' Has estado muy callado en la reunion, pero mejor para wue digas una de tus cuñadeces, mejor estas callado, como siempre '' Luego suelta algo sobre el Sr Luis, que tiene empresa propia, pero para entonces ya deseas la muerte.
> 
> Esta noche, otra vez lechuguita y yoguth light, y a ver El Hormiguero, que Pablo Motos es muy gracioso, jijijijiji.



Se nota a una legua que tú no hubieras hecho eso.


----------



## Burbuoso (26 Oct 2022)

NO ESTÁS SOLO CUÑAO !!!

Experiencias parecidas.....mucho cuidado...inteligencia.....y a seguir la lucha...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

El op es gilipollas, pobres hijos.


----------



## Desmodromico (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Déjame adivinar: colegio público no?


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Oct 2022)

pero les has dicho que no estás vacunado y los niños tampoco?


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Mi mujer no me deja ir a esas reuniones, con eso te digo todo.

Eso sí, luego cuando hay algún problema, se pone en plan "¡Soltad al Kraken!" Y me manda a mi solucionarlo.


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Si es cierto bienvenido al club. Te aviso que a partir de ahora vas a quedar marcado con la letra escarlata. Los hijos mientras sean pequeños no van a tener grandes problemas peor cuando sean adolescentes, ya verás que gracia. Por mi experiencia, no vas a ganar nada más que la satisfacción de haberles plantado cara. Los posibles aliados solo darán la cara cuando no haya testigos. Se fuerte y sigue educando a tus hijos en la igualdad real, no en la del chochopower.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El op es gilipollas, pobres hijos.



Está usted p'hablar, caballero.

Al colegio se va a aprender, no a hacer el indio ni a que te adoctrinen políticamente, coñoyá.

EDIT: apuesto que si el OP se hubiera opuesto con esa furia, qué le digo yo, a una ofrenda floral a la Virgen, le habría parecido fetén, sacad vuestros rosarios de nuestros ovarios y tal Pascual.
Pero claro, a lo que se resiste es al adoctrinamiento "bueno"... entonces es un gilipollas y ya.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Está usted p'hablar, caballero.
> 
> Al colegio se va a aprender, no a hacer el indio ni a que te adoctrinen políticamente, coñoyá.











Igualdad confirma dos crímenes machistas que elevan a 33 el total de mujeres asesinadas en 2022


La Delegación del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género ha confirmado este martes la naturaleza machista de los asesinatos de una mujer de 32 años en Palencia y de otra de 39...




www.elmundo.es





Escoria


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Oct 2022)

Olé sus cojones...
Sólo una cosita tenga la precaución de grabar todas las reuniones y cualquier interacción con las feminazis, no vaya a ser que la cosa pare en el juzgado


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (26 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Follatela


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (26 Oct 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Olé sus cojones...
> Sólo una cosita tenga la precaución de grabar todas las reuniones y cualquier interacción con las feminazis, no vaya a ser que la cosa pare en el juzgado



 Body cam...


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Igualdad confirma dos crímenes machistas que elevan a 33 el total de mujeres asesinadas en 2022
> 
> 
> La Delegación del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género ha confirmado este martes la naturaleza machista de los asesinatos de una mujer de 32 años en Palencia y de otra de 39...
> ...



Igualdad confirma mis cojones morenos, los crímenes machistas son un invent total.

Ha habido 33 mujeres (de 22 MILLONES) que han muerto a manos de sus parejas o exparejas porque la convivencia es a menudo un infierno, y porque un ÍNFIMO porcentaje de hombres no sabe controlar su agresividad.

La relación entre esas muertes y el machismo es IDEOLÓGICA, por no decir directamente IMAGINARIA.

Motivo por el cual la cifra APENAS BAJA por mucha pasta que se insufle en combatir el machismo estructural: como la causa no es el machismo, combatir el machismo tiene CERO impacto.

Si a usted o a sus correligionarios les importara UNA PUTA MIERDA la vida de esas 33 mujeres (y las que vendrán detrás), dejarían de empecinarse en soluciones DE MIERDA que han demostrado inveteradamente su INUTILIDAD, y buscarían un DIAGNÓSTICO ALTERNATIVO.

Pero claro, solucionar problemas ni da votos, ni permite seguir canalizando caudales públicos hacia el adoctrinamiento ¿no?

EDIT: Escoria lo son usted y los de su cuerda, como he demostrado sobradamente con mis ARGUMENTOS, no sé si está familiarizado con el término.
A tomar por culo con su impostada superioridad moral, su interpretación ideológica y sesgada le tiñe A USTED, NO A MÍ las manos de sangre.
Así que reflexione un poco, a ver quién es escoria y quien no.
Que nunca es tarde para caerse del caballo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Igualdad confirma mis cojones morenos, los crímenes machistas son un invent total.



Te retratas


----------



## Avispa (26 Oct 2022)

No sé si será suficiente con un cambio de colegio, como proponen algunos, o haría falta un cambio de país. Para evitar que a un hijo/a le eduquen en la igualdad entre mujeres y hombres y contra la violencia machista, cualquier país de la órbita islámica sería más apropiado. 
Con la nueva Ley de Educación en la mano, las declaraciones que el OP ha hecho en la reunión escolar podrían constituir un delito de incitación al odio y una dejación de funciones por oponerse a que a su hijo se le eduque en los principios democráticos legalmente vigentes.

La nueva Ley de Educación, LOMLOEEnlace externo, se abre en ventana nueva, tiene entre sus principios rectores la igualdad entre mujeres y hombres. La norma refuerza este enfoque a través de la coeducación e impulsa en todas las etapas educativas la igualdad efectiva de mujeres y hombres. Con motivo del 8 de marzo, Día Internacional de la Mujer, el Ministerio de Educación y Formación Profesional lanza un vídeo que recoge las principales aportaciones de esta Ley en materia de igualdad.
La LOMLOE introduce una nueva materia en Primaria y Secundaria sobre valores cívicos y éticos, que *prestará especial atención a la igualdad entre mujeres y hombres y al valor del respeto a la igualdad.* En Bachillerato, se incorpora entre los objetivos de la etapa consolidar una madurez personal, afectivo-sexual y social que permita prever, detectar y resolver posibles situaciones de violencia.

La LOMLOE insta a las administraciones educativas a fomentar la presencia de alumnas en estudios del ámbito de las STEAM y de las enseñanzas de Formación Profesional (FP) con menor demanda femenina, así como la presencia de alumnado masculino en aquellos estudios en los que sean minoritarios. Esta perspectiva de género se aplicará también en la orientación educativa y profesional en ESO y FP.

Además, las administraciones deberán promover que los currículos, los libros de texto y demás materiales educativos fomenten la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres y no contengan estereotipos sexistas o discriminatorios.

"La LOMLOE es una ley transformadora, cargada de futuro, con la coeducación como principio rector y que apuesta por la calidad y la equidad en el marco de un sistema educativo basado en el fortalecimiento de los valores éticos y democráticos", subraya la ministra de Educación y Formación Profesional, Isabel Celaá, en su mensaje con motivo del 8 de marzoEnlace externo, se abre en ventana nueva Enlace externo, se abre en ventana nueva.

La nueva ley señala que el Consejo Escolar deberá tener una composición equilibrada entre hombres y mujeres y fomentará la igualdad de género real y efectiva. *Además, entre sus funciones estará también la prevención la violencia de género.


Asimismo, los centros deberán incluir y justificar en su proyecto educativo las medidas que desarrollen para favorecer y formar en igualdad en todas las etapas educativas, incluyendo la educación para la eliminación de la violencia de género, el respeto por las identidades, culturas, sexualidades y su diversidad, y la participación activa para hacer realidad la igualdad.*


----------



## Sr. Pérez (26 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mi vida social era asi, hasta que me quede sin vida social.
> 
> Si la historia es verdadera y tienes mujer e hijos, enhorabuena, eres un valiente.



Si tiene mujer e hijos la historia no es verdadera.

Y si los tiene, raro que esté aquí contándolo. 

Así es Burbuja. Historias inventadas para compensar carencias muuuuy reales (música de intro de terror).


----------



## afortunada (26 Oct 2022)

Tiene usted toda la razón, no se la quitó. Pero si lleva años en el colegio sabrá cómo funciona esto, usted va a ser el padre zumbado de la clase hasta que terminen el colegio sus hijos. Sus hijos van a estar vetados de cumpleaños, fiestas y demás. Las madres van a manipular a sus hijos para que repudien a los de usted y un largo etc. Se siente muy orgulloso de la hazaña y estarían muy bien estas cosas si los perjudicados no fueran sus hijos. Creo que se ha equivocado. Vivimos en sociedad, sus hijos van a convivir muchos años con esas personas, no debería haberlos estigmatizado de esa manera. Qué hubiera pasado si se hubiera callado y el niño va a la concentración contra la violencia de género? Pues nada, todos tan contentos. Luego en casa usted le cuenta las cosas como las ve y ya. Al final los niños son lo que maman en casa.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Oct 2022)

Son como niñas inmaduras. Y determinados estamentos saben muy bien lo que están haciendo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te retratas



Claro, manipulador de mierda, no vaya a citar el mensaje completo, no sea que alguien lo lea y vea la verdad.
Usted sí que se ha retratado sobradamente.

Lo repito ya que a usted le da cosica: NO HAY RELACIÓN (relevante, no seamos radicales) ENTRE EL MACHISMO Y LOS ASESINATOS DE MUJERES A MANOS DE SUS PAREJAS.

Por eso la cifra NO BAJA significativamente por mucho dinero que se gaste en concienciar A QUIEN DE TODOS MODOS NO MATARÍA NI A UNA MOSCA sobre los peligros de asumir que la cerveza era para el hombre y la coca-cola para la mujer.

Y de hecho, SON RESPONSABLES de no tratar de solucionar o mitigar el problema NO LOS QUE NO SE CREEN LAS TROLAS DEL ESTABLISHMENT, sino los que se empeñan en seguir dale que le das con políticas que tienen CERO ÉXITO (o, posiblemente, incluso son contraproducentes)

AÑADO: no le tengo por imbécil. Tiene usted que ser capaz de ver que si los cientos de millones gastados durante 18 años en "combatir el machismo" no han tenido un efecto apreciable sobre los asesinatos de mujeres a manos de sus parejas, lo mismo es que algo falla...


----------



## ecisa (26 Oct 2022)

A mi me pasó algo parecido hace más de 20 años cuando mi hija mayor estaba en primaria .

Reunión para organizar el viaje de fin de curso a Madrid de los peques , y las típicas paletas pelofrito diciendo que había que sí o sí visitar el 
Bernabeu , el Warner park , y el Calderón . De acercarse al Prado , o al museo arqueologíco ,( por decir... ) nada....

Evidentemente puse el grito en el cielo . Como??? La única oportunidad para muchos niños de salir de este agujero ( Galicia profunda) y poder ver cosas más interesantes , y los limitas a esas dos mie....??? 

La reunión acabó mal , porque sólo estábamos otro padre y yo para defender esa postura , entre insultos y gritos decidí retirarme....

A tpc.... Más tarde fuimos a la capital varias veces , sin tener que aguantar a tanto idiota....


----------



## Sadhu (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




Lo típico de gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.

Déjate de gilipolleces y deja que tu hijo complete su formación académica sin tocar los cojones. Que se dedique a estudiar y a hacer caso de lo que digan sus formadores y no le influyas con tus chorradas de retrasado mental.

Luego que los hijos os salen como os salen...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Oct 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> A mi me pasó algo parecido hace más de 20 años cuando mi hija mayor estaba en primaria .
> 
> Reunión para organizar el viaje de fin de curso a Madrid de los peques , y las típicas paletas pelofrito diciendo que había que sí o sí visitar el
> Bernabeu , el Warner park , y el Calderón . De acercarse al Prado , o al museo arqueologíco ,( por decir... ) nada....
> ...



Hizo ustec lo correcto, se puede luchar contra los malos, pero es imposible luchar contra los gilipollas, su número es infinito


----------



## Gorrino (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Si la escuela donde llevas a tus hijos fuese islámica no habría estas mariconadas y si las madres protestan se llevarían una hostia. Alá es grande.


----------



## elcoto (26 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Follatela



Eso la confundirá


----------



## moritobelo (26 Oct 2022)

3/10.

Gran peli seguro, pero me espero a que la echen en Netflix


----------



## treblinca (26 Oct 2022)

Vaya personalidad que tienes, amigo. Enfrentarte tu solo a la hidra feminazi.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (26 Oct 2022)

Tanto este hilo , el OP y el feminismo son una cortina de humo para que os centréis en daros de hostias unos contra otros en vez de fijaros en los verdaderos problemas de los españoles y de todos los europeos.

Me cago en la puta madre que pario a las feministas y a los antifeministas , entre ellos el puto OP y todos los gilipollas que habeis entrado al trapo.

Iros a escribir y postear en enfemenino o en forobodas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Oct 2022)

Yo directamente a estas "reuniones" mando a mi mujer, no tengo el temple que tu tienes y suelo perder los modales cuando trato con retrasadas mentales. Tienes un saber estar que admiro, sinceramente.


----------



## InKilinaTor (26 Oct 2022)

5/5 , pero la historia de este CM al menos ha sido interesante


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Oct 2022)

Yo he tenido un extraño incidente también en el cole de los críos con el tema del Genaro. Paso de contarlo por ser tema personal, pero el caso es que este tipo de cosas está a la orden del día. Y eso que es cole de pago, que se supone que debería estar un poco al margen de estas cosas, pero la subvención es la subvención, me temo.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (26 Oct 2022)

Eso te pasa por ir... las reuniones de papis o las ampas son nidos de charos amargadas sin otra cosa mejor que hacer en sus tristes vidas que tocar las pelotas del resto con chorradas con la escusa de los críos... al mínimo problema serio (se ha detectado un problema en el comedor con un crío con una fuerte intolerancia o cualquier cosa de ese calado) se pondrán a divagar hasta la puta saciedad...

Es mejor ahorrarse las tontás y no esperar mucho de la paupérrima educación patria y de las charos en particular.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




Esta tarde es la reunión.


----------



## chimi (26 Oct 2022)

En qué asco se han convertido los colegios públicos. Luego dicen que si la educación pública de calidad... una mierda como un piano.

Todo lo hacen de cara al politiqueo y adoctrinamiento, los profesores y directores de esos centros no se limitan a que sus alumnos sean los mejores en las materias.



Gorrino dijo:


> Si la escuela donde llevas a tus hijos fuese islámica no habría estas mariconadas y si las madres protestan se llevarían una hostia. Alá es grande.



Ese futuro, además promovido por esta charo-gentuza, está a la vuelta de la esquina en Europa.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (26 Oct 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Yo directamente a estas "reuniones" mando a mi mujer, no tengo el temple que tu tienes y suelo perder los modales cuando trato con retrasadas mentales. Tienes un saber estar que admiro, sinceramente.



Me pasa lo mismo en las reuniones de comunidad. No me puedo permitir que me pegue un cólico por estar rodeado de auténticos subnormales.


----------



## Liquidadero (26 Oct 2022)

No sé si servirá de algo, pero creo que existen ciertas plataformas para el denominado "PIN parental". Al final es un escrito que presentas en la escuela para evitar justamente ese tipo de adoctrinamientos ideológicos y "de género". Esto, sin excluir el resto de acciones que creas convenientes por el espectáculo que se formó en esa reunión.

Por ejemplo: Pin parental | Seguridad y Auto Protección para los niños
Y seguramente hay más.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si la escuela donde llevas a tus hijos fuese islámica no habría estas mariconadas y si las madres protestan se llevarían una hostia. Alá es grande.



Me acabas de dar una idea de negocio. Colegios islámicos


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Yo os contaría más historias parecidas después de muchos años peleando por la igualdad real pero si os puedo decir una cosa. Esas mujeres que se volvieron locas y sus aliados por los comentarios del op se vuelven dóciles y sumisos cuando el que se queja es uno al que no le gusta el jamón. Entonces si hace falta no se hace la actividad. Mi consejo para el futuro, no intervenir educar en casa, preguntar todos los días que les han contado y tu enseñarles la realidad de lo que les han contado con lógica y hechos contrastados. Y luego siempre la mejor opción, es el día de la actividad te coges fiesta o les dejas el hijo a la abuela y ese día no van a clase.


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El op es gilipollas, pobres hijos.



Tu eres basura, simplemente eso.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Oct 2022)

Yo que tu grabaria todo. Vas solo y las hostilidades ya han comenzado.
Es legal y te puede servir en un futuro si hay conflictos hacia ti o tu hijo (que esperemos que no).


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Lo típico de gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.
> 
> Déjate de gilipolleces y deja que tu hijo complete su formación académica sin tocar los cojones. Que se dedique a estudiar y a hacer caso de lo que digan sus formadores y no le influyas con tus chorradas de retrasado mental.
> 
> Luego que los hijos os salen como os salen...



Se trata de eso de que aprendan matemáticas, ciencias, etc no esas otras chorradas innecesarias


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> Son todas iguales en todas partes, en los colegios pijos de pago pasa lo mismo, la tiranía feminazi comunista es absoluta y tienen barra libre para insultarte y echarte de todas partes y siempre se apoyan todas ninguna se opone, ni las más pijas y ricas de derechas.



Mi mujer no es así.
Ni apoya discursos de ese tipo, ni le impresionan las lágrimas de cocodrilo.


----------



## rory (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Le felicito y acompaño en el sentimiento por tener que aguantar a las marujas de turno y sus tonterías.

EXCELENTE, SOBRESALIENTE CUM LAUDE

Se la ha sacado y se ha meado y cagado en sus bocas. 

Exijo su dirección para enviarle un Macallan de 12 años.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Oct 2022)

Define a la perfección a las mujeres de hoy, irrespetuosas e insoportables


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Oct 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Lo típico de gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.
> 
> Déjate de gilipolleces y deja que tu hijo complete su formación académica sin tocar los cojones. Que se dedique a estudiar y a hacer caso de lo que digan sus formadores y no le influyas con tus chorradas de retrasado mental.
> 
> Luego que los hijos os salen como os salen...



Claro claro que el crio se trague todo el adoctrinamiento y luego sale vacuñao y Subnormal perdido


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas



Muy bonito, pero sólo me suena a autojustificación.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te retratas



Te retratas tu, seguro que abrevas muy bien de la política


----------



## ahondador (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




Nos representas conflorero. Gracias



*"xxx no quieres que se haga porque tu eres un facha que vas contra las mujeres, me salta una jovencita,"*

Y tu eres una put@ redomá



Qué felices se las tiene el gremio de las mugeras con leyes antidemocráticas donde ellas se sienten empoderadas. Luego nos contarán que por qué no intervenimos cuando un moronegro las acose y persiga


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> El cole siempre ha sido un lugar adoctrinador.
> 
> Lo era en las escuelas franquistas, en las ikastolas, los coles de curas y monjas y ahora con el feminismo y los transtornaos.
> 
> Solo cambian las épocas y los temas, pero igual, la clave es explicarle a tu hij@ las doctrinas actuales a evitar



Es que el problema no es adoctrinar, sino adoctrinar en la mentira.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Yo ante estas cosas no entraría al trapo. El mal rollo que te puedes comer entre los propios compañeros que tienen el cerebro carcomido te puede generar un problema de convivencia. En mis clases sí que haría algo así y sin meterme más allá siempre dejaría claro que el feminismo no es más que una ideología y política. Además cuando tocase impartir ciertos contenidos que estuvieran en el currículo también haría lo que pudiera por explicar la realidad, como por ejemplo con la manida brecha de salarial, techo de cristal etc. Pero posicionarte en público te va a convertir en paria y eso en tu trabajo será un problema.



Exageraos... El miedo os puede.

Llevo 15 años desbarrando contra el feminismo. En la cafetería, en el curro, con clientes y con alumnos. Mido mis palabras, claro, y me fijo bien en quien está delante. Ya ni me hacen la acusación de machista, se da por descontado.

De verdad, que no es para tanto. No tengáis miedo.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Oct 2022)

En la proxima reunion vete con una carpeta morada con pegatinas de Potemos. Eso las confundira.


----------



## URULOK (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



BROTALLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

me he dejado el desayuno


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Déjame adivinar: colegio público no?




si, pública,
aunque anteriormente estuvieron en un cole privado 4 años, 
y no creas que la diferencia era muy grande, 
las charos igual quejándose todo el santo día por cosas importancia, y pasando de las importantes,

también venían con mierdas rositas feminazis, 
o bien venían con mierdas de curas, 
o con sobres para meter dinero para tal ong, 

al final en el confinaMIENTO nos volvimos a la playa, y ya de aquí no nos mueven, 
comeremos público, vale, pero intentaremos limar algo


----------



## rsaca (26 Oct 2022)

Son bolsas de basura con piernas. Adoctrinarán a sus hijas en sus mierdas y cada generación sale más retrasada mental e hijadeputa, así hasta nuestra extinción y ruina, que ya la tenemos cerca.

Debemos todos de acostumbrarnos a no dejar pasar estos comportamientos. Hemos llegado hasta aqui porque nosotros lo hemos permitido.
Te atacaron porque se sentian fuertes en mayoria y como alimañas atacan al que consideran debil. Las mujeres son en su mayoria seres indolentes, si se enfrentan a algo que tiene suficiente fuerza callan y no se complican la vida. No hagamos nosotros eso.


----------



## vanderwilde (26 Oct 2022)

Con esto está pasando igual que con las vacunas. Ve diciendo que no te las has puesto y serían varias peleas al día. Qué necesidad hay de eso? Ninguna.

Yo no le hubiese entrado al juego, y menos a unas pocas de tiparracas esquerosas. Ese día llevo al niño al médico y que no vaya al colegio. Si no, como hacía mi padre. El día que no quería ir al colegio nos íbamos a echar el rato al campo. No faltaba yo nada al colegio... una cosa bárbara. Entonces no estaba la cosa como ahora, pero por un día... buenooooo.

Discutir con mujeres... Eso te vuelve la cabeza loca, y ellas para eso son unas expertas, y más con esas, que le tienen un odio a los hombres, que ya es patológico.

Ahora mismo son mayoría. El día que se les empiece a desmontar el chiringuito, porque se les va a desmontar, ya que en España cada vez hay más moros, entonces es cuando hay que atacarles fuerte, pero fuerte.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> se ha puesto medio a llorar y todas las demás mamis se han levantado a consolarla, diciéndome que pare, que ya está bien, que pobrecilla......



Típico de las mujeres. Eso nos pasó a muchos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Oct 2022)

Ni Ejpilberc tiene presupuesto para tu peli


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Oct 2022)

Si hubieras sido musulmán todo eso no hubiese sucedido. Les dices que tu hijo no va a esas chorradas xq es musulmán, añades a mayores que no se les ocurra hablarle al niño de que si es niño o niña... Que puede decidir. Le dices a esa puta nada más entrar en clase que se disculpe, en árabe y todos callaran como cobardes.


----------



## Sadhu (26 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Claro claro que el crio se trague todo el adoctrinamiento y luego sale vacuñao y Subnormal perdido



Te hace falta ayuda profesional. No dejes esos problemas porque sólo empeoran con el tiempo.

Suerte.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Oct 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Te hace falta ayuda profesional. No dejes esos problemas porque sólo empeoran con el tiempo.
> 
> Suerte.



Calla payaso


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Oct 2022)

Que asco dan las hijas de puta. Pones un bomba en una sala de esas y gana el mundo.


----------



## Agilipollado (26 Oct 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En la proxima reunion vete con una carpeta morada con pegatinas de Potemos. Eso las confundira.



Muy buena idea.

De todas maneras en las escuelas, la mayoria de madres son unas amargadas con vidas de mierda que lo que más odian son que otras madres tengan vidas felices con familias normales y estables. Luego en reuniones sacan sus frustraciones y mierdas.

En mi caso reciente el problema, fue más trivial. Se trataba de elegir al delegado de los padres. Obviamente, nadie quería serlo, y temiendo que la reunión ( más bien cháchara entre charos ) se alargase mucho dije

- Y si nadie quiere serlo, porque no se elimina esta figura y listos. Total no sirve para nada porque todo el mundo se queja de todo pero nadie le dice nada al delegado pars que lo transmita a la escuela y al final cualquier queja se hace individualmente.

Y ya salta una que eso no puede ser, que es una figura importante e imprescindible blablabla

Cuando termina digo

- Pues si crees que es tan importante, porque no quieres serlo tu?

Se hizo un silencio incómodo hasta que una charo decidio serlo ella.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Con esto está pasando igual que con las vacunas. Ve diciendo que no te las has puesto y serían varias peleas al día. Qué necesidad hay de eso? Ninguna.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ahora mismo son mayoría. El día que se les empiece a desmontar el chiringuito, ...



El caso de las vacunas fue peor en su momento álgido. Muy breve pero muy intenso, porque el rebaño creía que se estaban jugando la vida si no te vacunabas.

Es falso que sean mayoría. Tienen el discurso dominante a su favor. Tienen televisiones, radios, periódicos y casi todo internet. Casi todo comprado, pero falso. El chiringuito ya se les empezó a desmontar. Hay que manifestarse en contra. Aprovechar cualquier momento para mostrar oposición al feminismo y derivados.
Uno de los impulsos más fuertes en los humanos es el afán de pertenencia al grupo. Aún más fuerte en las féminas, pero está presente en casi todos. Quienes no lo manifiestan están catalogados como enfermos mentales (autistas, asperger, etc.).
Las feministas parecen fuertes en las reuniones de padres porque nadie les hace oposición. Así que la mayoría silenciosa se va posicionando con los valores manifiestos del grupo, en este caso, el feminismo. Cuando surjen un par de voces contrarias, se dan cuenta que el feminismo no es un valor que identifique al grupo y dejan de hacerle coro.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Claro claro que el crio se trague todo el adoctrinamiento y luego sale vacuñao y Subnormal perdido




otro temazo, la vacuña

mis hijos, son los únicos de sus clases sin vacunar, se les explicó todo, y no se han dejado amedrentar,
siempre hemos dicho que jamás los vacunaríamos sin dar más detalles, y las charos asustadas, 

cada semana, los profes preguntaban a los niños quién estaba vacunado, y tenían que levantar la mano,
pedí varias reuniones para quejarme y nunca me la dieron por protocolo kobi, 
rebusqué los emails de todos los profes, dirección, cole, etc y mandé un escrito a todos diciendo,
que si no les daba vergüenza señalar a los niños como a apestados,
que si los tenía que llevar con un brazalete al cole,
que estaba informándome si el colegio podía ejercer esas acciones....

a la semana siguiente ya no preguntaron en clase, son unas putas ratas

mis hijos sin inmutarse, con sus amigos de siempre, super felices en el cole, no les afecta nada,
tienen una personalidad tremenda, que ojalá yo la hubiera tenido de pequeño,
fíjate que incluso critican a los niños que están todo el día con los móviles,
ellos ni tienen, ni quieren, y prefieren juegos,


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Oct 2022)

A mí toda la situación de escuchar a esas mujeres me da ya muchísima pena.

Recuerda que las mujeres son lobos camuflados de borregos.

Le ha faltado tiempo para soltar la típica frase. "no quieres que se haga porque *tu eres un facha* que vas contra las mujeres, me salta una jovencita "

Saben perfectamente los privilegios que obtienen, las paguitas y las ventajas judiciales sin parangón.

Fíjate lo que no ha tardado una ni 2 segundos en soltarla, han hecho demasiado bien el trabajo con ellas.

A las mujeres se les da una paga y una lanza actualmente. "Toma, quieres tu paga ( a costa tuya ), usa la lanza ( comodín del facha ).

Pero que esperas de una sociedad que se ha puesto la ponzoña esa experimental en masa sin ni siquiera cuestionárselo.

No te metas más en conversaciones de ese tipo, educa a tu hijo para que no le influya toda esa basura de mundo y sepa como manipularlos ( no le resultará muy difícil ). A esa gente no se le puede salvar.


----------



## Javiser (26 Oct 2022)

Meterte ahí es como entrar en un nido de víboras a intentar coger sus huevos a mano desnuda .

Ya verás en el grupo de WhatsApp de mamis, van a saltar chispas jajajaja


----------



## XXavier (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Es que el problema no es adoctrinar, sino adoctrinar en la mentira.



En temas socio-políticos, lo cierto y lo falso cambian con el tiempo y el lugar. En los años 50 y 60, en España, los niños tenían una asignatura de 'Formación del Espíritu Nacional', cuyo tono político era inequívoco. Por no hablar de la religión (que no sé si sigue siendo aún asignatura...

Ahora, lo que se lleva es el feminismo extremo. O tempora, o mores...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Oct 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Lo típico de gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.
> 
> Déjate de gilipolleces y deja que tu hijo complete su formación académica sin tocar los cojones. Que se dedique a estudiar y a hacer caso de lo que digan sus formadores y no le influyas con tus chorradas de retrasado mental.
> 
> Luego que los hijos os salen como os salen...



Date la vuelta otra vez y sigue haciendo bolitas de plastilina mirando hacia la esquina, venga anda subnormalin, ya se te avisará de cuando tienes que parar. Imbécil, que eres un pobre tonto, no te preocupes por nada y guarda silencio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Si esto cierto lo que dices, cuidadin cuando llegas los IES, son una mierda con la viogen, trans y demás mierdas.


----------



## cujo (26 Oct 2022)

Yo hubiera atacado por lo de llegar tarde y la falta de respeto a las demás madres por hacerlo. Todo esto hablando en femenino.
En cuanto dices la palabra feminismo o género , estas muerto , y ya es imposible seguir trolleando


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Oct 2022)

Tu hijo va a llegar a casa cantando el violador eres tú



Y lo sabes


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Oct 2022)

Si algo de lo que dices es cierto, vale como satisfacción personal. Pero si querías un entorno un poco al margen del adoctrinamiento de estado tendrías que llevarle a una escuela privada católica,no a un abrevadero de charos sistémicas que le ponen falda a sus hijos y les amputan los genitales porque está de moda. Si crees que la guerra ha terminado en la reunión de hoy, estás en un error. No se puede remar a contracorriente.


----------



## Maedhros (26 Oct 2022)

Buen invent.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tu hijo va a llegar a casa cantando el violador eres tú
> 
> 
> 
> Y lo sabes



Pero la canción es satanicamente pegadiza sin embargo, yo la canto a veces


----------



## newdawnfades (26 Oct 2022)

Podrías, en la próxima reunión, grabarla con el móvil, por supuesto que avisas de que vas a grabar y de que, en caso de insultos, las denunciarás.

Seguid luchando para que a vuestros hijos no les metan en la cabeza toda la mierda ideológica lobotomizante de las feminazis y resto de psicópatas de la izmierda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Pero la canción es satanicamente pegadiza sin embargo, yo la canto a veces



Pues por eso

Y más sabiendo que le va a joder al padre escucharla, se la van a cantar al niño en todos los recreos para que se le quede grabada a fuego 

En vez de llegar a casa con el sol solet, vine'm a veure que tinc fred en modo bucle, va a estar toda la tarde vomitando el violador eres tú


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si esto cierto lo que dices, cuidadin cuando llegas los IES, son una mierda con la viogen, trans y demás mierdas.



Puedo certificar que pasas a los IES marcado y que siempre hay alguna que se cree que os va a cazar a ti o a tus hijos como si fuerais aves de presa. Cuando veas que la situación ha pasado de lo subrealista solo ha quedado usar una bomba sucia pero si eres puro de corazón y realmente has cuidado de tus hijos la puedes usar porque a ti no te afectará y a ese entorno si. Dices pues que venga inspección. Les voy a llamar y se aclara todo enseguida, y como si fuera magia el tema se diluira. Ser fuertes pero sobre todo constantes, la vida de vuestros hijos va en ello.


----------



## ianpocks (26 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mi vida social era asi, hasta que me quede sin vida social.
> 
> Si la historia es verdadera y tienes mujer e hijos, enhorabuena, eres un valiente.



Mejor no tener vida social y ser honrado con uno mismo que dejar que los demas te influyan. 

Para mas inri diré que en la escuela de mi hij@ tb hay madres gilipollas. Pues no se le ocurre a una decir que no quiere darle yogures con azucar al comedor del cole , (escuela verde) , hasta aqui puede tener razón de cuidar la educacion alimentaria y toda esa mierda. Bueno hacemos la reunión y la madre que habia hecho la reunion no os creereis endiña a su hijo hamburguesa de bollicaos. Lo siento tuve que saltar y decir: la buena dieta empieza en casa, si le das un yogur azucarado una vez al mes en las escuelas y el resto de dias que tenga un mes le das una dieta saludable, variada y nutritiva no tiene porque pasar nada. Pero en cambio si en casa no se le da una dieta nutritiva, sana y variada alli puede estar el problema. Ninguna madre me dijo nasa xddd

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Mejor eso a que su hijo de vea envuelto con otros crios maleducados con una moral de mierda, que todo se pega...y más a esa edad. Igual el crio le sale en 1 año LGTB+JKTANGOCHARLIE y se echa de novio a un moro


----------



## alexforum (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Pero nos has dejado sin el final, te expulsaron o no?  No se si tu historia es real o cuento. Si es real, enhorabuena. Necesitamos mas personas como usted.


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si te planteas ir ajuicio y se lo dejas claro a los implicados, *quizás se achanten*. Si no, bien ha estado tu pataleo pero creo que caerá en saco roto (ojalá no fuera así).



Siempre se cagan con lo de juicio. SIEMPRE.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Oct 2022)

Tratar con idiotas es lo peor que se puede hacer, ya se que en el tema de los coles uno no se puede escapar, casi es mejor usar la inteligencia y esos días de actividades sospechosas que el niño se quede en casita con "fiebre" y así no lo contaminan.

Las charos en rebaño son peor que el peor de los criminales, matarían si pudieran...


----------



## Javier.Finance (26 Oct 2022)

Si no eres troll, has hecho bien.
Los colegios están para enseñar de forma objetiva.


----------



## Tocomocho77 (26 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Todo lo que tenemos que aprender no necesita más que un par de años en el colegio y otros tantos en el instituto. La ESO se puede resumir en 2 cursos, más 2 de bachillerato. Primaria con 3 o 4 años tienes, empezando a los 6 y terminando a los 9. Quieren retrasar todo lo posible la salida de las personas de las instituciones educativas y meterlos en las mismas lo antes posible. Y, como realmente no tienen gran cosa que enseñar, pues rellenan con estas estupideces.
> 
> Muchos niños se dan cuenta y prefieren no ir a clase, directamente, porque están perdiendo el tiempo. Los espabilados buscan los conocimientos por su propia cuenta. Anda que no conocí a niños y adolescentes que pasaban más tiempo en la biblioteca leyendo cosas que les interesaban que en clase. O que ignoraban totalmente al profesor mientras dibujaban o leían algo ajeno a la asignatura que les interesaba de verdad. Luego estaban los niños que se daban a la fuga. En el instituto era peor. En la universidad, la mayoría no aparecía nunca



¿Faltar a clase para ir a la biblioteca?¿En qué país?


----------



## Tackler (26 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tratar con idiotas es lo peor que se puede hacer, ya se que en el tema de los coles uno no se puede escapar, casi es mejor usar la inteligencia y esos días de actividades sospechosas que el niño se quede en casita con "fiebre" y así no lo contaminan.
> 
> Las charos en rebaño son peor que el peor de los criminales, matarían si pudieran...




Lo que pasa es que el niño en su cabeza no puede saber qué actividades son malas o buenas para él. Yo hablar de igualdad de hombre mujer no lo veo mal, pero igualdad real, de respeto y demás. Lo que pasa es que ya sabemos todos de que tratan las actividades de igualdad en el colegio.

Por otro lado si lo dejas en casa con fiebre toda la ilusión y esfuerzo que tiene el/la menor con lo que ha practicado en clase y demás no se ve recompensado porque no hace la actividad especial en un día especial, se ve diferentes a los demás etc.

El problema es lo que ha dicho OP, que se impone ideología en el colegio. Yo no sé la solución, está todo contaminado y me da la impresión de que cualquier acto de querer modificar el cauce dentro del cole perjudica al menor, creo que quizá lo mejor es hacer trabajo desde casa hablando con ellos para contrarrestar la bazofia que le meten.

Por otro lado da miedo pensar que todas esas madres idiotizadas tendrán hijos con el típico beta carapadre que dice todo que si y esos hijos sí que serán nativos de ideología de género, que puede ser que sean despiertos y rechacen pero menudo futuro nos espera...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Oct 2022)

en cuanto ven que no les bailan el agua, se ponen a chillar

lo de siempre con las mujeras


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



¿Te has parado a pensar que puedan tomar represalias contra tu hijo?...lleva cuidado, esto es una dictadura de la peor especie. El hijoputa del director no anotaba en la tablet, te estava grabando seguramente.


----------



## racalmatt (26 Oct 2022)

Buen berenjenal en el que te has metido..., haces bien, todos deberíamos tener la libertad de decir la realidad, al menos nuestra realidad, que es bastante menos ventajosa que la de las mujeres hoy en día.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los hombres no estamos preparados genéticamente para discutir con las mujeres (o al revés), y que las repercusiones de tu "disensión" repercutirán indirectamente en tu peque...
Salvo que seas un Jordan Peterson de la vida, casi mejor joder por atrás...


----------



## alexforum (26 Oct 2022)

reneciq dijo:


> Si no puede sacarlo del centro, ausentarse ese día y en la medida de lo posible la mayoría de horas de ensayos es la postura mas sensata, no la mas valiente pero si la mejor para el crío, hará que el crío no tenga problemas con sus compañeros por culpa de los padres borregos que malinfluencien a sus hijos diciendo que no se junten con X.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, debería ser penado con cárcel el hecho de usar a menores de edad en temas ideológicos, religiosos o políticos del tipo que sean.



Como si se cree usted que no habra represalias de la charo profe. Comentarios con segundonas al niño delante de sus compañeros, indirectas, etc... Como si lo viera.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

lobox dijo:


> Puedo certificar que pasas a los IES marcado y que siempre hay alguna que se cree que os va a cazar a ti o a tus hijos como si fuerais aves de presa. Cuando veas que la situación ha pasado de lo subrealista solo ha quedado usar una bomba sucia pero si eres puro de corazón y realmente has cuidado de tus hijos la puedes usar porque a ti no te afectará y a ese entorno si. Dices pues que venga inspección. Les voy a llamar y se aclara todo enseguida, y como si fuera magia el tema se diluira. Ser fuertes pero sobre todo constantes, la vida de vuestros hijos va en ello.



YO tuve hace unos años una en un claustro por poner en tela de juicio a una adoctrinadora pol´litica por historias de carteles, el resto del claustro callado, es lo que hay, somos cuatro gatos. NO se otras regiones y porque no estoy en la ESO, pero el plan de igualdad es vomitivo en Andalucía. Toma progre PP Y PSOE.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Igualdad confirma dos crímenes machistas que elevan a 33 el total de mujeres asesinadas en 2022
> 
> 
> La Delegación del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género ha confirmado este martes la naturaleza machista de los asesinatos de una mujer de 32 años en Palencia y de otra de 39...
> ...



¿Las han matado por ser mujeres?...¿el móvil del crimen era porque eran mujeres sin otro motivo?...¿en serio sois tan subnormales de pensar eso?.


----------



## Artorias (26 Oct 2022)

Y luego los progres se quejaban del PIN PARENTAL que, precisamente, sirve para evitar que adoctrinen a tus hijos sin avisarte a ti antes.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Meterte ahí es como entrar en un nido de víboras a intentar coger sus huevos a mano desnuda .
> 
> Ya verás en el grupo de WhatsApp de mamis, van a saltar chispas jajajaja



Buena imagen pero no es el caso.
No se ha metido en el nido de víboras, lo han metido a la fuerza. Sus hijos no van al colegio libremente, van obligados. Puede elegir el centro de adoctrinamiento estatal, pero no puede negarse a que vayan al cole.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (26 Oct 2022)

Si la historia es verdad, te felicito, tienes mis respetos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Si algo de lo que dices es cierto, vale como satisfacción personal. Pero si querías un entorno un poco al margen del adoctrinamiento de estado tendrías que llevarle a una escuela privada católica,no a un abrevadero de charos sistémicas que le ponen falda a sus hijos y les amputan los genitales porque está de moda. Si crees que la guerra ha terminado en la reunión de hoy, estás en un error. No se puede remar a contracorriente.



Correcto, pero hay pocas plazas y son caras. No son una elección viable para muchos padres.


----------



## ansite59 (26 Oct 2022)

Eres mi puto héroe


----------



## Sadhu (26 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Date la vuelta otra vez y sigue haciendo bolitas de plastilina mirando hacia la esquina, venga anda subnormalin, ya se te avisará de cuando tienes que parar. Imbécil, que eres un pobre tonto, no te preocupes por nada y guarda silencio.



Necesitas ayuda profesional de psiquiatría urgente. No lo dejes que esos problemas sólo empeoran si no se tratan.

Suerte.


----------



## Orgelmeister (26 Oct 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Estos casos son pasto de asociaciones, politicastros y motivados "antifachas". Si vas con toda la artillería legal la propia dirección del centro se lo pensará dos veces.



Ahi está, si sacas la pipa es para disparar.

Enhorabuena al prota, caso de ser cierta la historia. Ánimo, fuerza y honor.

Hay que empezar a dar batalla en los colegios, no podemos dejarles que sea un paseito.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> Son todas iguales en todas partes, en los colegios pijos de pago pasa lo mismo, la tiranía feminazi comunista es absoluta y tienen barra libre para insultarte y echarte de todas partes y siempre se apoyan todas ninguna se opone, ni las más pijas y ricas de derechas.



Ana Rosa es feminazi


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Oct 2022)

¿Habéis leído "El varón domado" de Esther Vilar? https://kolectivoporoto.cl/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Vilar-Esther-El-Varon-Domado.pdf


----------



## ENRABATOR (26 Oct 2022)

Son los valores de la OTAN, malditos fachas


----------



## Javiser (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Buena imagen pero no es el caso.
> No se ha metido en el nido de víboras, lo han metido a la fuerza. Sus hijos no van al colegio libremente, van obligados. Puede elegir el centro de adoctrinamiento estatal, pero no puede negarse a que vayan al cole.



Lo de ir al nido de víboras y coger los huevos con la mano lo digo por abrir la caja de los truenos discutiendo rodeado de charos las actividades adoctrinadoras feminazis del colegio . Hay cosas en este país que como alces la voz sabes que algún bocado te llevas ....y en este caso es bocado de víbora


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Correcto, pero hay pocas plazas y son caras. No son una elección viable para muchos padres.



Hoy por hoy hay que plantearse si es una elección viable tener hijos


----------



## germanalca (26 Oct 2022)

Te han tomado la matrícula, tus peques de han librado de muchos cumpleaños, enhorabuena.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Oct 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo de ir al nido de víboras y coger los huevos con la mano lo digo por abrir la caja de los truenos discutiendo rodeado de charos las actividades adoctrinadoras feminazis del colegio . Hay cosas en este país que como alces la voz sabes que algún bocado te llevas ....y en este caso es bocado de víbora



La reunión, cómo la ha contado, no se la cree ni él, no son así. Otra cosa es que cuente la feria como le parezca para que no le descubra nadie.

De 9-10 madres. no todas son feminazis, y no todas son amigas, algunas tendrán sólo hijos, y estas son conscientes de lo que hay.


----------



## platelminto (26 Oct 2022)

Es bonito, pero sabes que eso no ha pasado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Ole tus cojones!


----------



## naburiano (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Saca a tu hijo de ese centro adoctrinador, si no puedes que se tome el día libre cuando hagan la actividad.



Todos lo son.


----------



## ShellShock (26 Oct 2022)

Has hecho muy bien, pero no se dice FEMINAZI, se dice FEMINISTA. No hay feministas buenos y malos, son todos malos.

FEMINISTA = BASURA HIJA DE LA GRAN PUTA

Si puedes permitírtelo, paga a tus hijos el mejor colegio privado posible.


----------



## Oteador (26 Oct 2022)

Supongo que será un colegio público? O un concertado no-religioso?
Ya tardas en sacarlos de ahí.

También supongo que sabrás que no pueden sacar a tu hijo del colegio para una excursión sin tu autorización, aunque algunos centros se lo pasen por el forro.

Yo llevo a mis hijos a uno católico y nunca hemos tenido estos problemas. Hay desde gente de la Obra a gente que va a misa solo en las comuniones y bautizos, pasando por hijos de suramericanos, pero da gusto coincidir en lo básico cuando estamos en reuniones o cumpleaños, principalmente en temas de Jenaro.
Lo único NWO que hacen es fomentar el amor por los chuchos y animales en general, pero de momento no me importa

Y e independientemente de todo lo anterior, celebro tu actuación en esa reunión. Más padres como tú y como este del video debería haber


----------



## Snowball (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Colegio público, concertado o privado??


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (26 Oct 2022)

Tenéis que usar la forma de pensar de las mujeres para vencer a las mujeres...

Convertid el proceso de preparación del evento en una exigencia brutal, casi en un trabajo a tiempo total, con presencia de todas las madres millones de horas para que sirvan de apoyo a los nenes, con grupos de discusión, con votaciones por y para todo, con fabricación de trajes, con infinitos ensayos, etc. Proponed la idea de que las niñas del grupo, durante el grupo, peguen un par de hostias a los niños como escenificación de la lucha femenina contra el patriarcado.

Cuando a la coneja le hayáis quitado todo el oxigeno (tiempo) para irse de compras, marujear con las amigas, poner los cuernos a manolo, ir a clase de zumba, el cafecito, etc, la coneja estará muerta y empezara a maniobrar para desmontar el tinglado; si son 9, con que haya 3 que empiecen a alborotar porque "les quita mucho tiempo", solo es cuestión de esperar. Si además la coneja es madre de un nene rubito, con el pelo un poco largo en plan paje, y ve que hay posibilidades de que al tesorito le caigan un par de hostias como parte de un baile... 

Sed mas talibanes que ellas, sin miramientos. Ellos no os dan ni agua cuando de imponer su opinion se trata.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Sin amigos por no ir a una payasada? Mira que entre los padres que se callan hay unos cuantos que estamos radicalmente en contra de estas manipulaciones de menores


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Como buen Burbujero promedio, no tendría ni charos ni hijos, viviría en casa de dus pobres padres y pediría otra vez pizza mientras la silla del ordenador cruje por el tonelaje.
> Se planetaria seriamente llevar un cubo para hscer sus necesidades sin levantar del PC....



No proyectes en los demas lo que tu eres.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hoy por hoy hay que plantearse si es una elección viable tener hijos



Siempre lo es. Sin hijos, la gente no suele tener nada que le impulse a mejorar, a esforzarse y crecer. No sólo unos días sino año tras año durante décadas.
Sin hijos, nos hacemos independientes de nuestros padres y los padres de nosotros. Con hijos, los abuelos restablecen el contacto con mayor fuerza. Pasamos de estar cada vez más aislados a tener la familia más cohesionada.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas



Totalmente


imaginaros que

la meloni, supuestamente representante de la terrible extrema derecha.. lo primero que dijo en su discurso inicial es:

estamos contra toda discriminación

son todos compinches, NADIE quiere ir en contra de la dictadura de las redes sociales


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Muy bien.
Sin miedo.
Con datos y sin perder las formas.
¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Colegio público, concertado o privado??



La trampa esta ahí. Te quieren echar de la red publica. Les molestas, eres el último dique entre la realidad y la locura. Yo también pensaba que en un centro privado no había espacio para estas historias hasta que uno de los pocos amigos que me quedan me mandó una foto de lo que tenían en el corcho de clase. Estaban celebrando el orgullo en un centro cristiano, muy cristiano. Así que no hay sitio al que huir. No debemos huir, hay que hacer frente de manera real y sin estridencias para que otras familias se unan y tengas algo de apoyo sino te pasara como a mi, que seras un paria y te llamarán facha sin pudor en el grupito de clase de WhatsApp.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tenéis que usar la forma de pensar de las mujeres para vencer a las mujeres...
> 
> Convertid el proceso de preparación del evento en una exigencia brutal, casi en un trabajo a tiempo total, con presencia de todas las madres millones de horas para que sirvan de apoyo a los nenes, con grupos de discusión, con votaciones por y para todo, con fabricación de trajes, con infinitos ensayos, etc. Proponed la idea de que las niñas del grupo, durante el grupo, peguen un par de hostias a los niños como escenificación de la lucha femenina contra el patriarcado.
> 
> ...



No des ideas.


----------



## el segador (26 Oct 2022)

Efectivamente hay que atacar a la raiz del problema, es una ideología politica impuesta y punto una neoreligión de la izquierda, y están a calzon quitado con varias neoreligiones que no aceptan disidensias en sus dogmas, está el ultrafeminismo, el calentamiento global, el globalismo antiracista y todos somos iguales, buenos y tenemos derecho de ir a donde nos plazca sin atendernos a las leyes de los paises, el lgtbyxyz con todos sus dogmas de cambio de genaro.


----------



## Euron G. (26 Oct 2022)

¡Maestro! Esa manera estoica de DERROYER a las charos es sensacional.

Crear el caos desde la tranquilidad, ¡Sublime!


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende



Se la suenan y se la cantan.

como sociedad no queremos admitir que no somos tan buenos y solidarios como nos quieren pintar, pero nadie lo quiere decir por quedar bien


----------



## El Disidente (26 Oct 2022)

Los colegios son la catequesis del siglo XXI.

Adoctrinan a las larvas para que sientan que el sacrificio es la única puerta que lleva al paraíso.

Por eso nadie cuestiona las mierdas inútiles que obligan a memorizar. Porque eso es lo de menos. Lo importante es que obedezcan a una autoridad auto-impuesta, para que cuando salgan de esa cárcel con casi 30 años, no tengan más opción que seguir remando.


----------



## djvan (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




Te ha faltado decirlas que si con facha se refiere incorrectamente a franquista, que sepa que con franco cuando un tío pegaba a su esposa se lo llevaban los verdes y volvía a casa bien calentito y reeducado .

Que igual el problema de la violencia de género viene desde las ideologías opuestas que lo han podrido todo y dejado pasar a gente aqui donde en sus países aún es tradición practicar la ablacion


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Se la suenan y se la cantan.
> 
> como sociedad no queremos admitir que no somos tan buenos y solidarios como nos quieren pintar, pero nadie lo quiere decir por quedar bien



No sé, no sé. Lo que hace bueno y solidario al panadero es estar haciendo el pan a las cinco de la mañana. Más que solidario: un santo es lo que será si hace su trabajo bien y con persistencia.
Lo de que vaya a bailar en el orgullo marica no lo hace bueno ni solidario, sólo un payaso vicioso.


----------



## Kenpos (26 Oct 2022)

Suena a invent que te cagas, de los que luego te caíste de la cama, pero te daré el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Cuando yo era un niño estaba toda la movida progre del "No a la guerra".

Ya se venía cociendo en clase "que si haremos esto, que si haremos lo otro", y a mi me incomodaba, tampoco sabía bien que hacer, los veia a todos, incluido el profesorado, predicando en la misma dirección. No se trataba de ser rebelde ni nada, se trataba de entender que a mi nadie me puede imponer ninguna forma de pensar como si fuera una secta o una religión, y a partir de ahí que petase todo por donde tuviera que petar, pero decidí que no iba a pasar por el aro.

Llegó el famoso día, en las últimas horas de la mañana empezaron a hacer pancartas y murales del "No a la guerra", yo no hacía nada. Me vino una profesora y me dijo:

- "¿Oye Educo, por qué no estas haciendo nada? Esta tarde habrá que traer las pancartas"

- "Porqué yo esta tarde no vendré"

-"¿Y eso, como que no vendrás?"

Ahí ya exploté y contesté con otro tono:

-"Porqué yo no estoy deacuerdo con esto, no estoy en contra de la guerra contra terroristas y no pienso participar de esto, respeto a quien así lo piense, pero esque no es mi caso, así que para estar mirando mejor no vengo"

Después de un pequeño silencio de estupefacción, afortunadamente lo entendió y me dió el visto el bueno.

¿Sabes que pasó luego? NADA, ni perdí amigos, ni fui castigado ni marcado ni nada. Seguía siendo uno de los alfas de la clase.

Y el que crea que me invento la historia puedo subir una foto del diario que escribía en aquel entonces donde explico lo sucedido y te quedas flipando, lo guardo como agua de mayo.

Hay que ser más valiente y dejarse de tonterías, si me negué a esto ya ni te digo que pasaría si me intentaran obligar a vestir con falda o besarle el culo a las compañeras de clase.


----------



## Eigentum (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




En tus actos de este tipo, aunque no te conozcamos y no podamos ver nada, estamos contigo !!! Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## Tales90 (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Si, primero decirte que si eso que ha pasado es real eres un puto heroe y si eso pasa en la reunión de mis hijos te habría defendido y me habría puesto de tu lado a muerte si hace falta. Yo me habria levantado y habría pedido que expulsaran de la reunión a la que te llamo facha por insultar y por no tener ni idea de lo que es un fascista. 

Ahora te cuento la que yo tuve no fue tan grave porque eran gente razonable mayorítariamente hombres, realizan una actividad solo para mujeres protesto en un grupo de 50 personas más o menos, y digo que realizar esa actividad solo para mujeres es una aberración y que se le está impidiendo participar en ella a los hombres, que me siento discriminado y que si fuera al reves se montaba la mundial. La mayoría me dan la razón, a alguna le pegan chispazos el cerebro pero no dice nada al ver que la mayoría hombres me daban la razón, digo que si van a participar hombres me dicen que no, que se hace como está planificado y a tomar por culo, me dan la razón y no me hacen ni puto caso. Pense llegarme al evento y poner una reclamación por no dejarme participar o inscribirme falsamente como mujer y participar igualmente, pero al final no pude por trabajo.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Son mamis de otras clases.
> 
> Mis hijos son muy muy populares. Por buenas notas, buen comportamiento, divertidos y mucha personalidad.
> 
> ...



Otra historia de triunfadores del foro sin duda.

Despues fuera de internet ni hijos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> No des ideas.



Tengo mas...     Por ejemplo, el efecto demoledor que tiene el flirteo multiple en grupos de conejas. Se escoge a las 2 mas feas y accesibles, para no perder el tiempo, etc.


----------



## risto mejido (26 Oct 2022)

muy bien, como te han dicho no amenaces, actua o te joderan vivo


----------



## Javiser (26 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> La reunión, cómo la ha contado, no se la cree ni él, no son así. Otra cosa es que cuente la feria como le parezca para que no le descubra nadie.
> 
> De 9-10 madres. no todas son feminazis, y no todas son amigas, algunas tendrán sólo hijos, y estas son conscientes de lo que hay.



No sabría decirte. Este caso lo sabe el OP, no yo, pero si te metes en un grupo de WhatsApp de padres ves la derroicion social más absoluta


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> No sé, no sé. Lo que hace bueno y solidario al panadero es estar haciendo el pan a las cinco de la mañana. Más que solidario: un santo es lo que será si hace su trabajo bien y con persistencia.
> Lo de que vaya a bailar en el orgullo marica no lo hace bueno ni solidario, sólo un payaso vicioso.



Durante el fascismo los gobernantes amaban constatar que todos eran fascistas. si bien había apoyo de “creyentes” y también y sobre todo de gente que sacaba provecho de su posición, nada más lejos de la realidad, simplemente la mayoría se declaraban y fingían tales con tal de no tener problemas; lo mismo ocurre hoy, sea con el covid o con el conformismo buenista o con la guerra de ucrania


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Lo que tendrias que haber dicho que tu hijo o hija no iria. Y si te preguntan porque, decirle a ti que te importa.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Espero que en ese colegio disfruten de la multiculturalidad en los colegios, porque *se lo merecen*.


----------



## fayser (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Ni diez minutos has tardado en bajarte los pantalones y eso que no es ni tu hijo.

¿Pero qué cojones os pasa?


----------



## Bloperas (26 Oct 2022)

Siempre en mi equipo! Olé tus huevos. Gente así hace falta. Yo tampoco me corto con estos temas, a pesar de las consecuencias, que cada vez habrá menos si somos más.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> le decía al director que me tiene que expulsar de la reunión, que sino se iría ella.... jajajaja
> se ha puesto medio a llorar y todas las demás mamis se han levantado a consolarla, diciéndome que pare, que ya está bien, que pobrecilla......



Ya sé que es la respuesta prototípica femenina. Pero que una MADRE, en una reunión del COLEGIO que educa a sus HIJOS... se ponga con técnicas que aplicaba cuando tenía 18 años, da auténtica vergüenza ajena.

Pero vamos, ya has dicho que era jovencita. Pues será una jovencita con la edad mental de una quinceañera.

Y si, estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho por otros foreros que esa actitud anima a muchos otros padres que ante el "acojone" de no ser marcados por antisociales no se sientan solos y empiecen a plantear hacer frente a la manipulación del establisment político actual. Joder... ¡¡¡¡QUE SON TUS HIJOS, joder!!! ¿Que sociedad de mierda esperas si ya en tus propias narices están aplicándose políticas al mas puro regimen totalitario?


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No sabría decirte. Este caso lo sabe el OP, no yo, pero si te metes en un grupo de WhatsApp de padres ves la derroicion social más absoluta



Lo repito: afán de pertenencia al grupo.
Si te metes en una reunión de viejas, todas parecen estar enfermas. Muy enfermas. Muy enfermitas. Cada una tratando de dar más lástima que las demás.
Si estás entre viciosos, cada uno trata de estar a la altura y mostrar cuán guarro es.
Y si estás entre beatos, procurarán pasar por buenas personas y dedicar mucho tiempo a la oración.
Lo más gracioso es que suele ser la misma persona la que procura presumir de cosas distintas y contradictorias según el grupo con quién esté hablando.
No hagáis caso de lo que se dice, sino de lo que se hace.


----------



## Tons of Fear (26 Oct 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Ni diez minutos has tardado en bajarte los pantalones y eso que no es ni tu hijo.
> 
> ¿Pero qué cojones os pasa?



Son inteligentísimos en formas de excusarse para poner el culo.


----------



## Tons of Fear (26 Oct 2022)

Esta situación se ha creado por tu comportamiento generalizado.

Siempre retrocediendo y concediendo para no crispar.


----------



## Visilleras (26 Oct 2022)

Minimo trato y mínima atención. Viven de eso, o mejor dicho "se alimentan" de eso.

No hay que significarse, lamentablemente, porque te van a joder.

Hay que ser como los moros: usar la "taquilla".


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Cuando yo era un niño estaba toda la movida progre del "No a la guerra".
> 
> Ya se venía cociendo en clase "que si haremos esto, que si haremos lo otro", y a mi me incomodaba, tampoco sabía bien que hacer, los veia a todos, incluido el profesorado, predicando en la misma dirección. No se trataba de ser rebelde ni nada, se trataba de entender que a mi nadie me puede imponer ninguna forma de pensar como si fuera una secta o una religión, y a partir de ahí que petase todo por donde tuviera que petar, pero decidí que no iba a pasar por el aro.
> 
> ...



estabas a favor quizás de la guerra de Irak o Afganistán? Contra esos peligrosisimos terroristas? Mal hecho 

Yo sigo manteniendo tras veinte años que ha sido un error colosal, que nos ha costado dinero vidas y prestigio internacional 

también destacar que por mucho que se manifestó en la época.. éramos una minoría y el sentir común era otro, así que hicieron lo que quisieron como siempre

de la misma forma que si ahora a la gente le diera por manifestar contra la guerra en ucrania ya te digo que las prohibirían o harían un falso atentado o algo

no hay como ver biden las amenazas que ha lanzado a la meloni que cada día se apresura a decir que seguirá todo lo que ha hecho draghi y lo que diga la alianza atlántica, es decir biden


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Esta situación se ha creado por tu comportamiento generalizado.
> 
> Siempre retrocediendo y concediendo para no crispar.



Totalmente 
Perfil bajo de cobarde es lo que nos ha encerrado a todos en la pandemia


----------



## tHE dOG (26 Oct 2022)

Puto gilipollas estamos en un régimen comunista no neo fascista puto descerebrado. Esto es exactamente lo que hacen los comunistas. Putos anormales que llaman fascismo al comunismo cada vez que quieren denunciar tiranía violenta y criminal.


----------



## Catalinius (26 Oct 2022)

muy bueno.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (26 Oct 2022)

Menuda generación la que está por venir, con estas putas locas como madres


----------



## frankie83 (26 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Puto gilipollas estamos en un régimen comunista no neo fascista puto descerebrado. Esto es exactamente lo que hacen los comunistas. Putos anormales que llaman fascismo al comunismo cada vez que quieren denunciar tiranía violenta y criminal.



Llamémoslo totalitario y todos de acuerdo


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo repito ya que a usted le da cosica: NO HAY RELACIÓN (relevante, no seamos radicales) ENTRE EL MACHISMO Y LOS ASESINATOS DE MUJERES A MANOS DE SUS PAREJAS.
> 
> Por eso la cifra NO BAJA significativamente por mucho dinero que se gaste en concienciar A



Ya sabrás que ante eso los progres te saltan con lo de: "es que la población inmigrante ya supone cerca de 5 millones. Dado que las cifras siguen estancadas es precisamente por las politicas de genaro. Todo ello acompañado de indirectas (los muy falsos no querrán reconocer que allí hay un problema) sobre lo mal que está yendo en el norte de Europa.

Todo es una absoluta mierda: el progre medio anda bailando entre los hechos y sus condicionantes progres, entrando en un bucle de contradicciones cada vez q abren la boca...


----------



## Avila256 (26 Oct 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En temas socio-políticos, lo cierto y lo falso cambian con el tiempo y el lugar. En los años 50 y 60, en España, los niños tenían una asignatura de 'Formación del Espíritu Nacional', cuyo tono político era inequívoco. Por no hablar de la religión (que no sé si sigue siendo aún asignatura...
> 
> Ahora, lo que se lleva es el feminismo extremo. O tempora, o mores...



Pe,pero... No estamos en una dictadura.¿ Si, no, si...n..?
Me e perdido


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Oct 2022)

el siguiente biage fake a la luna que no puede haber, harán una coreografía desas en el hezpasio follaglobista CGI y todos aplaudiendo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Has hecho mal. Es importante que los niños acudan a actividades feminazis, para que de mayores aprendan a detestarlas.



No van a detestarlas, nacionalpagafantas. Si les adoctrinan en ello, el 90% acabarán convertidos en onvrecitos.

Yo fui a EGB y al instituto a colegios independentistas, y soy el único que no lo soy hoy día


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya sabrás que ante eso los progres te saltan con lo de: "es que la población inmigrante ya supone cerca de 5 millones. Dado que las cifras siguen estancadas es precisamente por las politicas de genaro. Todo ello acompañado de indirectas (los muy falsos no querrán reconocer que allí hay un problema) sobre lo mal que está yendo en el norte de Europa.
> 
> Todo es una absoluta mierda: el progre medio anda bailando entre los hechos y sus condicionantes progres, entrando en un bucle de contradicciones cada vez q abren la boca...



La discusión con una persona poseída por una ideología rara vez (casi nunca) es para convencer al poseído (más que nada porque es imposible): es para la audiencia.
Si el progre cae en sus propias y flagrantes contradicciones, perfecto: cualquiera que esté escuchando quedará convencido de que la postura del progre es absurda e inconsistente.


----------



## skinnyemail (26 Oct 2022)

El truco es no decir nada y luego a tu hijo decirle que empiece a gritar VIVA VOX VIVA VOX VIVA VOX. 

Es un niño no le van a hacer nada.Si eso, finges que le echas un poco la bronca y le compras un juego para la play.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Oct 2022)

pero os dais cuen que hay agendas que están por encima de votontos y previstas con décadas de antelación?

Estáis figurando en el escenario igual que las chiaros.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Cuando yo era un niño estaba toda la movida progre del "No a la guerra".
> 
> Ya se venía cociendo en clase "que si haremos esto, que si haremos lo otro", y a mi me incomodaba, tampoco sabía bien que hacer, los veia a todos, incluido el profesorado, predicando en la misma dirección. No se trataba de ser rebelde ni nada, se trataba de entender que a mi nadie me puede imponer ninguna forma de pensar como si fuera una secta o una religión, y a partir de ahí que petase todo por donde tuviera que petar, pero decidí que no iba a pasar por el aro.
> 
> ...



Educo, tu caso es distinto. ¿Verdad que en el famoso NO A LA GUERRA se encontraba el partido alternativo del régimen posicionándose en contra? Hoy, es un mainstream oficial: ambos partidos-muleta defienden la misma línea argumental. Joder, si hasta el partido Ciudadanos que salió a la palestra política en contra, en menos de DOS años ya estaba en la misma linea que los partidos del régimen.

Obviamente eso, a ojos de la mujer media solo significa una cosa: es una verdad incuestionable. Sumado al hecho que se "vende" dicha ideología desde el discurso sentimentaloide... es como una piedra de 100 toneladas rodando cuesta abajo y arrablando con cualquiera que se ponga en medio. Joder, si hasta ha arrastrado a millones de hombres en esa dinámica sentimental.

Para nada tiene que ver. Que oye, que sí, que es bueno posicionarse en contra como lo ha hecho el OP (al fin y al cabo son sus hijos y habrá que dejarles un futuro que no acabe en un estado totalitario), pero ni de lejos es tu caso. En tus años era un debate, hoy en día es el NO-DEBATE. Es incuestionable. Es la verdad traída por el mismísimo Moisés en persona.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Oct 2022)

estáis en el mismo escenario que las chiaros. Sois figurantes necesarios involuntarios o algo asín


----------



## Volkova (26 Oct 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tenéis que usar la forma de pensar de las mujeres para vencer a las mujeres...
> 
> Convertid el proceso de preparación del evento en una exigencia brutal, casi en un trabajo a tiempo total, con presencia de todas las madres millones de horas para que sirvan de apoyo a los nenes, con grupos de discusión, con votaciones por y para todo, con fabricación de trajes, con infinitos ensayos, etc. Proponed la idea de que las niñas del grupo, durante el grupo, peguen un par de hostias a los niños como escenificación de la lucha femenina contra el patriarcado.
> 
> ...



Veo que las tienes bien caladas. Felicidades! Pocos heteros las pillan así de bien.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...





Bien actuado, sin compasión y a la yugular con esas furcias.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Oct 2022)

No hay que callarse , simplemente y con maneras educadas decir la verdad , que en la escuela SE ENSEÑA , pero LA EDUCACIÓN es para la casa de cada uno , que tus padres no podrán enseñarte química o alemán , pero desde luego sí pueden enseñarte los valores que ellos consideren , NO los que les salgan de los ovarios a las femilocas.


----------



## Lukatovic (26 Oct 2022)

Bien hecho.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Oct 2022)

Eva fue la primera feminazi


----------



## Alguien random (26 Oct 2022)

Me ha hecho gracia el hilo.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tenéis que usar la forma de pensar de las mujeres para vencer a las mujeres...
> 
> Convertid el proceso de preparación del evento en una exigencia brutal, casi en un trabajo a tiempo total, con presencia de todas las madres millones de horas para que sirvan de apoyo a los nenes, con grupos de discusión, con votaciones por y para todo, con fabricación de trajes, con infinitos ensayos, etc. Proponed la idea de que las niñas del grupo, durante el grupo, peguen un par de hostias a los niños como escenificación de la lucha femenina contra el patriarcado.
> 
> ...



Es un método, si. No muy moral (por el apoyo implícito que implica) pero sí, efectivo.

Veo que ha desarrollado buenas armas de guerra...


----------



## Shy (26 Oct 2022)

Yo no tendría el temple del Op en una reunión con taradas de esas, me llevo una denuncia por jenaro fijo. Menos mal que no tengo hijos.

Mis dieses.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Oct 2022)

GODER, Y ANTES QUE A LOS NENES SE LES "ADOCTRINABA" CON LA RELIGIÓN CATÓLICA CON ASIGNATURA OBLIGATORIA INCLUIDA ADEMÁS DE ACTIVIDADES SECTARIAS TIPO PREPARAR LA NAVIDAD, TEATRICO DEL NIÑO JESÚS, "CONVIVENCIAS", "EJERCICIOS ESPIRITUALES" Y DEMÁS Y NADIE PROTESTABA.....


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

El feminismo en España es como el islamismo en otras partes del mundo. 

Es la ideología dominante y por lo tanto quien la discuta es un hereje. 

La gente es borrega y sumisa al poder, para reafirmar que son parte del rebaño atacarán sin compasión al que se salga del redil .


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (26 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Siempre han pasado estas mierdas. En el colegio me hacían perder el tiempo con boberías: que si baile canario, que si baile de fin de curso, baile de Navidad, baile de Halloween, baile del día de la paz, etc. Y no, no era en hora lectiva de gimnasia, nos quitaban días enteros con fiestitas y boberías a cada rato. Mas excursiones absurdas para perder aún más tiempo. Las únicas excursiones útiles que hice en mi vida fue con los profesores de gimnasia en el instituto, que nos llevaban a orientarnos en el monte, a bajar y subir barrancos, etc.
> 
> Lo hacen aposta, no quieren que los niños estudien y aprendan cosas. El colegio sólo sirve para perder el tiempo. Los niños tontos no aprenden nada y a los inteligentes les quitas tiempo para aprender materias.



No te confundas. Aprenden un montón de cosas:
1. Que hay un sistema piramidal donde ellos acatan y el líder manda. Esto es muy importante que lo asuman desde pequeñitos para que luego no puedan preguntarse por qué hay alguien que les manda.
2. Que para sacar buenas notas hay que repetir sin cuestionar lo que se les diga. Los exámenes no son más que la forma de habituar al niño a ser un autómata sin decisión sobre lo que le rodea.
3. Si son niños, que sus juegos de pistolas y movimiento físico no son aceptables. Deben comportarse como mujeres para tener cabida en él aula.
Y eso así a bote pronto.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> *ella se ha venido arriba y le ha dicho al dire que o me expulsaban a mi, o se iban todas.... wtf !!!*!



Te van a hacer un Vilda,

así actúan las bigotudas.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (26 Oct 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Es un método, si. No muy moral (por el apoyo implícito que implica) pero sí, efectivo.
> 
> Veo que ha desarrollado buenas armas de guerra...



Moral? En este tipo de casos importa mas ganar que ser moral.

Muchos años tratando con mujeres... ningún merito.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> No te confundas. Aprenden un montón de cosas:
> 1. Que hay un sistema piramidal donde ellos acatan y el líder manda. Esto es muy importante que lo asuman desde pequeñitos para que luego no puedan preguntarse por qué hay alguien que les manda.
> 2. Que para sacar buenas notas hay que repetir sin cuestionar lo que se les diga. Los exámenes no son más que la forma de habituar al niño a ser un autómata sin decisión sobre lo que le rodea.
> 3. Si son niños, que sus juegos de pistolas y movimiento físico no son aceptables. Deben comportarse como mujeres para tener cabida en él aula.
> Y eso así a bote pronto.



Hay una pega en su plan. Cuando dices:
Aprenden un montón de cosas​obvia un hecho MUY importante: aprenden unos pocos, MUY pocos. La mayoría entran en la dinámica y ya no salen de ella.

Su forma de plantearlo es muy peligrosa. Válida si tu hijo tiene las herramientas necesarias, pero NO APTA para todo el mundo.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Oct 2022)

El error ha sido permitir que una pelandusca cualquiera te haya llamado "facha" y acusado de "odiar a las mujeres". Y que la direccion del centro se vaya de rositas poniendose de perfil...sociata.

Es ese momento en el que debes ser lo mas contundente posible. Decirle que rectifique y pida disculpas por el retraso. Y al director que no se continua la reunion hasta que la fulana rectifique y se disculpe.

Le añades que no tiene cabida el lenguaje del odio en un centro educativo y que no se puede permitir esta actitud de violencia e insultos. Se empieza insultando al padre y se acaba linchando a los niños o haciendoles bullying como sucede en montones de centros y a montones de pobres niños. 

No es un debate filosofico ni tampoco ir contra el Sistema. Es pararle los pies a los que no dudarian ni medio segundo en lapidarte en la plaza del pueblo si la PSOE diera la orden. De hecho lo que estaba haciendo la feminazi era eso mismo: LAPIDARTE en la reunion del colegio.


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (26 Oct 2022)

Colegio, para estudiar/aprender no para hacer cosas de mayores. Di que sí. Ni religión tampoco tienen que dar.


----------



## Cachopo (26 Oct 2022)

Vivimos en una sociedad de niños pequeños. De rabieta en rabieta. Bravo por el op.


----------



## Cachopo (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jajajajaja. Eres un crack. Eso sí, lo mismo que tú dices:
> "-disculpa, no voy a discutir con nadie, mejor comprueba en tu móvil y verás que el feminismo es un movimiento político y una teoría política,"
> el director que ni te ha mirado dirá, o pensará:
> "no voy a discutir con nadie, esta actividad se va a hacer y punto. Comprueba que el feminismo está ya en los planes de estudio y el centro puede hacer lo que le venga en gana con esto te guste a ti o no".
> ...



Perdona pataleo el de la madrerata.
Si todos hiciesemos lo mismo el feminismo duraba 15 minutos.


----------



## XXavier (26 Oct 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Pe,pero... No estamos en una dictadura.¿ Si, no, si...n..?
> Me e perdido



Siempre es más o menos igual. Se enseña la ideología del momento, especialmente en los regímenes autoritarios, como el de España, actual o pasado.


----------



## Limón (26 Oct 2022)

Eso te pasa por llevar a tu hijo a un colegio de rojos, osea a un colegio "publico".
Sacalo cuanto antes de esa cueva y a la vez te ahorras tener que lidiar con GENTUZA de semejante calibre.
Es una guerra que no puedes ganar, eso se descabeza desde arriba votando a VOX.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El feminismo en España es como el islamismo en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> Es la ideología dominante y por lo tanto quien la discuta es un hereje.
> 
> La gente es borrega y sumisa al poder, para reafirmar que son parte del rebaño atacarán sin compasión al que se salga del redil .



Es absurdo enfrentarse cuando no tienes nada que ganar. Lo único que haces es exponerte para ser justo el blanco de las iras que necesitan para darle forma a sus chaladuras. La gente, sobre todo las madres, son muy receptivas a la búsqueda del depredador o de los peligros potenciales, cuando no los hay se los inventan. Si se lo pones en bandeja, tú serás el hombre del saco. 

Las acciones que convienen se hacen sin aspavientos, sin alertar al enemigo. 
Es cuestión de la magia de las palabras y saber contar buenos relatos como se consiguen objetivos como evitar que tu hijo vaya a actividades que no le convienen, sin convertirlo en un marginado. 


_*El “método de la piedra gris” consiste, básicamente, en abstenerse de cualquier reacción de tipo emocional que pueda servirle al manipulador de suplemento narcisista. Según Skylar, la diferencia con el contacto cero, consiste en desconectar emocionalmente de tu abusador sin separarte físicamente de él.*_
*
El método de la piedra gris consiste en convertirte en una persona aburrida para el narcisista, que pierda interés en ti. Sabemos que, en todas sus interacciones, el objetivo central de los narcisistas es extraer combustible de sus fuentes de suministro, tus reacciones. Esto es lo que buscan incansablemente y la razón de ser de todo lo que hacen.

Cualquier forma de atención que le prestes, le sirve de combustible que alimenta su ego. Tus respuestas emocionales, ya sea en forma de palabras o de gestos, positivos o negativos, le alimentan. Provocar tus reacciones la motivación que subyace detrás de sus maltratos y manipulaciones.

El método de la piedra gris consiste en permitir el contacto, pero darle respuestas aburridas y monótonas, de modo que el parásito tenga que ir a otra parte a por su fuente de combustible. Cuando la relación contigo es insatisfactoria para el narcisista, su mente se reprograma para esperar aburrimiento en lugar de drama de ti. Los narcisistas son adictos al drama y no pueden aburrirse.*


----------



## XXavier (26 Oct 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> No hay que callarse , simplemente y con maneras educadas decir la verdad , que en la escuela SE ENSEÑA , pero LA EDUCACIÓN es para la casa de cada uno , que tus padres no podrán enseñarte química o alemán , pero desde luego sí pueden enseñarte los valores que ellos consideren , NO los que les salgan de los ovarios a las femilocas.



No es así en la práctica, ni antes ni ahora. En cada tiempo, se ha enseñado –en el colegio– la ideología dominante. Antes era religión, y ahora es socialismo hiperfeminista.


----------



## Domm (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Iba a preguntar si tanto han cambiado las cosas, pero lo que en realidad ha cambiado es la mentalidad de la gente.

Ya no hay respeto ni consideración, ni tampoco orgullo y ésto lo digo por tí. ¿Porqué necesitas empezar tu intervención con condicionales, expresando tu criterio con tantas dudas, prácticamente disculpándote?

En cuanto al director y demás staff colegial, ¿porqué perder el tiempo repitiéndose cada vez que llegan rezagados a la reunión? En mis tiempos cuando mis padres asistían a reuniones escolares no dejaban entrar a nadie que llegara tarde, las decisiones se tomaban con las modificaciones propuestas por los presentes y solo con los votos de éstos, y además imponían multas a los inasistentes y tardones que se quedaban fuera.

Revisa la jurisprudencia respecto a actividades proselitistas en instituciones educativas, estoy convencido de que no solo no pueden obligar a los niños a participar en ellas, también es (o debería) ser ilegal y punible intentar hacerlo.

En cuanto a las dos guarras que te interrumpieron yo habría exigido que no les permitiesen ingresar a la reunión por llegar tarde. Nadie te va a respetar si no impones ese respeto.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (26 Oct 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Hay una pega en su plan. Cuando dices:
> Aprenden un montón de cosas​obvia un hecho MUY importante: aprenden unos pocos, MUY pocos. La mayoría entran en la dinámica y ya no salen de ella.
> 
> Su forma de plantearlo es muy peligrosa. Válida si tu hijo tiene las herramientas necesarias, pero NO APTA para todo el mundo.



Trataba de ser irónica. Obviamente el colegio consiste en condicionar al individuo para que sea un buen borrego y ni lo sepa.
Pocos niños tienen las aptitudes para darse cuenta. Yo misma me di cuenta ya adulta y necesité tiempo y estudio para verlo. No obstante el condicionamiento continúa porque aunque lo veas no sabes hacer otra cosa, pero al menos eres consciente y peleas en la medida de tus posibilidades.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Oct 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Eso te pasa por llevar a tu hijo a un colegio de rojos, osea a un colegio "publico".
> Sacalo cuanto antes de esa cueva y a la vez te ahorras tener que lidiar con GENTUZA de semejante calibre.
> Es una guerra que no puedes ganar, eso se descabeza desde arriba votando a VOX.



ÉSO, LLÉVALO A UN COLEGIO RELIGIOSO DEL OPUS QUE LO ADOCTRINEN EN CONDICIONES, COJONES.... AH, NO QUE ERES POVRE Y LOS CVRAS NO QUIEREN FAMILIAS SIN VIRUTA, TE JODES....


----------



## element (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ---¿¿ tenéis experiencias parecidas ????




Madre mía, lo que has hecho es equivalente a decir que Hitler es un enano cabrón en la Alemania nacionalsocialista.


Tú sí eres este tío (no como el 99% de mendrugos que se identifican con él).


----------



## Rapier (26 Oct 2022)

bien hecho, que se joda, por puta


----------



## dcuartero (26 Oct 2022)

Y mientras tanto los niños chinos y koreanos estudian 12 HORAS diarias, adivináis las futuras empresas que serán compradas por los chinos y la deuda impagable española , mientras los niños españoles pasarán de curso con 5 asignaturas suspensas pero con mucha perspectiva de género y matemáticas "especiales" , solo queda pagarse un colegio privado el que pueda o mandar al chico a estudiar fuera, por cierto dado que van a ser futuros esclavos de los chinos en un país quebrado sería conveniente que comenzarán a apr en nder chino desde la guardería....


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Oct 2022)

No se que me sorprende mas el si Invent man o los subnormales que le siguen la corriente...


----------



## ahondador (26 Oct 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No es así en la práctica, ni antes ni ahora. En cada tiempo, se ha enseñado –en el colegio– la ideología dominante. Antes era religión, y ahora es socialismo hiperfeminista.




Pronto será islam, porque pronto será la cultura dominante. Veremos a las nazicharos


----------



## ahondador (26 Oct 2022)

element dijo:


> Madre mía, lo que has hecho es equivalente a decir que Hitler es un enano cabrón en la Alemania nacionalsocialista.



Hitler medía 1,75 m que no está nada mal para la época


----------



## ahondador (26 Oct 2022)

Precisamente esa estrategia es lo que nos ha llevado hasta aquí: Esconder la cabeza para no sobresalir. Pero llegará un momento en que las cosas se pondrán más difíciles y el clima ya sea irrespirable porque exigirán compromiso con el Reich


----------



## XXavier (26 Oct 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pronto será islam, porque pronto será la cultura dominante. Veremos a las nazicharos




A mí, personalmente, me parecería muy bien que una religión de contenido claro, como el islam, marcara las normas de convivencia. A los múltiples degenerados que ahora marcan la moda, los perderíamos de vista...

Insh' Allah...


----------



## Rhaven (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ---¿¿ tenéis experiencias parecidas ????



Si la historia es tal cual la has contado y no lo que te hubiera gustado decir en una situación así, te felicito.

Respecto a la pregunta que te cito, sí. Tengo algún grupo que otro de amigos formados por bastantes mujeres y, aunque todas dicen que no son feministas y critican mucho el movimiento, en la práctica se comportan de la misma forma que las madres de esa reunión: lagrimita cuando un tema no le viene bien a alguna, la correspondiente sororidad del resto mientras el malo eres tu, manipular con el victimismo, el yo si te creo hermana y toda esa mierda.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> se ha liado la mundial.... jajajajaja
> se ha puesto a rabiar,



Usted ha humedactado a esa putinga, lo sabe no?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Oct 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pronto será islam, porque pronto será la cultura dominante. Veremos a las nazicharos



Veremos a esas "nazicharos" con burka quejándose de que las niñas tengan que aprender a leer y estar escolarizadas. La única ideología de esa gente es el encajar con lo que interpretan como cultura dominante.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Oct 2022)

Me la has puesto dura OP, mis 10


----------



## Alf_ET (26 Oct 2022)

Haber dicho que ese día tu hijo no irá al colegio porque total para perder un día haciendo el mamarracho mejor se queda en casa.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Sublime. Esa es la labor de un padre. Siéntete orgulloso.


----------



## selenio (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Claro, manipulador de mierda, no vaya a citar el mensaje completo, no sea que alguien lo lea y vea la verdad.
> Usted sí que se ha retratado sobradamente.
> 
> Lo repito ya que a usted le da cosica: NO HAY RELACIÓN (relevante, no seamos radicales) ENTRE EL MACHISMO Y LOS ASESINATOS DE MUJERES A MANOS DE SUS PAREJAS.
> ...



Lo primero, no son 22 millones son 24 millones de mujeres, osea el porcentaje es aún peor.

Lo segundo, no solo no solucionan el problema si no que lo importan, los mal llamado asesinatos de género, son principalmente entre estrangeros nacionalizados o no de esas 33 mujeres, osea un tasa aún más ridícula si cabe.

Solo les interesa amplificar el problema para ampliar el adoctrinamiento , las redes clientelares y la lluvia de millones que deriva de ello.

Por supuesto al tipo que usted responde le tengo en ignorados, ya que es una de las basuras progres del foro , incapaz de argumentar una reputa mierda, porque no tiene argumentos alguno salvo lo que dicen en la propaganda oficial del régimen.

Pierde el tiempo intentando debatir cono ese bot.


----------



## Pedrolas (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Exageraos... El miedo os puede.
> 
> Llevo 15 años desbarrando contra el feminismo. En la cafetería, en el curro, con clientes y con alumnos. Mido mis palabras, claro, y me fijo bien en quien está delante. Ya ni me hacen la acusación de machista, se da por descontado.
> 
> De verdad, que no es para tanto. No tengáis miedo.



Yo creo que te respetan más.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (26 Oct 2022)

Puto amo


----------



## zirick (26 Oct 2022)

Ésto es lo que pasa cuando intentas hacer entrar en razón a una panda de progres, que se ponen a rebuznar como bestias.


----------



## bigplac (26 Oct 2022)

En mi epoca habia catolicismo, ahora hay feminismo. No me parece mal que los niños aprendan que el mundo esta lleno de religiones estupidas que tendran que aprender a capear en su vida, ya que no siempre te encuentras en situacion de poder.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Joder que grande, la verdad que ya está bien de tragar con la lacra ésta todo el día y en todos lados, hay que pararles los pies siempre que se pueda.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Oct 2022)

Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.

Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.

Lo único que le interesa a un padre y no a un subnormal o un troll (porque padre tu no eres, te viene grande el concepto) es el interés de su crio. Nada mas.

Hay que ser subnormal profundo, pero muy profundo para jugarse el bienestar de tu crio por una perrorata prepotente, con lo facilisimo que era decir que era una actividad extraescolar que debía ser voluntaria por la cantidad de horas pérdidas y encima con la cantidad de deberes que llevan.

Te ganas a las Charos y se hace algo mas sencillo. Pero no tenias que anteponer tu ego a tu hijo.

Felicidades. Tu crio te lo va a agradecer cada dia cuando quede señalado de por vida. Que el psicólogo no te sea caro.




Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Un subnormal premiun es lo que es. El y su hijo ha quedado retratado y por tanto le van a hacer el vacío, tanto niños y padres.


----------



## el segador (26 Oct 2022)

De todas formas todas estas performances a edades tan cortas tienen un efecto contrario de la leche, por eso los jovenes de hoy en día se rebelan contra todas estas gilipolleces impuestas y a las que se presta en la sociedad un caso extremadamente alto en relación al problema que supone para la inmensa mayoría.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Lo primero, no son 22 millones son 24 millones de mujeres, osea el porcentaje es aún peor.
> 
> Lo segundo, no solo no solucionan el problema si no que lo importan, los mal llamado asesinatos de género, son principalmente entre estrangeros nacionalizados o no de esas 33 mujeres, osea un tasa aún más ridícula si cabe.
> 
> ...



No le afeo ni una coma, pero es abundar en lo evidente: 33 de 22 millones es a todos los efectos indistinguible de 33 entre 24 millones.

Sobre el tema de la inmigración: anecdótico también. No le negaré que probablemente los que vienen de países manifiestamente más violentos (TODOS, o casi todos: España tiene una tasa de homicidios ridícula en general) tienen la mano mucho más suelta, pero incluso en esas circunstancias, los individuos incapaces de controlar su agresividad hasta el punto de matar son la excepción, no la norma.

Además, esa vía de argumentación le cede el terreno dialéctico al enemigo:

- Se expone usted al sambenito de racista y xenófobo, encima de fachuzo y machirulo
- Admite tácitamente que exista relación entre el machismo y los asesinatos de mujeres por parte de sus parejas/ex-parejas, de ahí que los que vienen de países teóricamente más machistas estén sobrerrepresentados en la estadística de "femicidios" (palabro infame)

Mucho mejor negar la mayor: que no, que las 33 muertas este año NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER con el machismo, ni pollas.
Ni con el machismo local (inexistente a niveles relevantes) ni con el importado (que es en muchos casos generoso y abundante, pero que en general no provoca más asesinatos)
Que son mero ruido estadístico consecuencia de la inevitable variabilidad del temperamento humano.
Y que si los inmigrantes de países subdesarrollados están sobrerrepresentados en esa estadística será, sin duda, por venir de países mucho más violentos y no por venir de países mucho más machistas.

¿Qué se juega a que si estudiamos el origen de los asesinos a título general, la proporción de foráneos es INCLUSO MAYOR que en el recuento de "femicidios"?
Porque el motivo NO ES que sean más machistas, sino que son MÁS VIOLENTOS EN GENERAL.

Es más, tal cruce de estadísticas supondría un potente argumento en contra de la hipótesis de la violencia de género:

"Oiga, pues qué raro que esta gente, que es más machista que los locales, no represente una proporción mayor de los asesinos de género que de los asesinos a secas ¿no?"


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...



Es decir que las alimañas feministas dentro de su grandísima maldad, la tomarán con un inocente como es el crío. Pero el malo es el padre...
Hablo de putas las tacones.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...



Bullying sufren en general los débiles incapaces de defenderse.
A poco que te plantas, el acosador se va a prados más verdes, simplemente porque no hay necesidad de correr riesgos (especialmente cuando eres un cobarde de mierda).
Cosa que además es sanísima y muy instructiva para la vida, porque algún hideputa te vas a encontrar seguro, mejor aprender de chico a manejarlos.

Si a usted no le preocupa que a su progenie le laven el cerebro cuando deberían estar dándoles herramientas para la vida, no sé quién es el que es un progenitor de puta mierda, la verdad.

Y si no cree que la inoculación de mentiras y la asimilación del espíritu de sumisión son mucho más perjudiciales que el hecho de que un hatajo de idiotas sin valor humano te hagan el vacío (tautología: si por decir la verdad te hacen el vacío, es gente que es mejor perderla que encontrarla), pues le deseo fervientemente un progenitor b mejor que usted a sus posibles retoños.


----------



## B. Golani (26 Oct 2022)

mis dieses


----------



## Stelio Kontos (26 Oct 2022)

Ahí, ahí, haciéndoles deglutir polla.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bullying sufren en general los débiles incapaces de defenderse.
> A poco que te plantas, el acosador se va a prados más verdes, simplemente porque no hay necesidad de correr riesgos (especialmente cuando eres un cobarde de mierda).
> Cosa que además es sanísima y muy instructiva para la vida, porque algún hideputa te vas a encontrar seguro, mejor aprender de chico a manejarlos.
> 
> ...



No es bullying en sentido figurado de la palabra de "matón acosa a X". Es bullying institucional, es decir, Charoprofes instigando al resto de alumnos a hacerte el vacío, ponerte en ridículo delante de toda la clase, y un largo etc. No hay nada que hacer contra el de ese tipo, puesto que la palabra de la Charoprofe va a misa. Y a más que te rebeles, mayores suspensos injustificados que te vas a comer, dinamitando la poca moral que te pueda quedar.


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Es que no le puedo responder a Lady A. Pero lo voy a hacer. Si una madre defiende a un hijo es una súper madre, si un padre defiende a un hijo no eres ni padre. Que gran lógica. Que tanta paz lleves como descanso dejes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, haciéndoles deglutir polla
> 
> No es bullying en sentido figurado de la palabra de "matón acosa a X". Es bullying institucional, es decir, Charoprofes instigando al resto de alumnos a hacerte el vacío, ponerte en ridículo delante de toda la clase, y un largo etc. No hay nada que hacer contra el de ese tipo, puesto que la palabra de la Charoprofe va a misa. Y a más que te rebeles, mayores suspensos injustificados que te vas a comer, dinamitando la poca moral que te pueda quedar.



Hasta que vas a una tutoría y le susurras al oido a la Charo que la próxima vez que el zagal venga contando cosas raras le echas las tripas fuera.
Que somos todos muy civilizados, pero con los niños no se juega a gilipolleces


----------



## Lady_A (26 Oct 2022)

Es que este es un trollazo, no tiene críos. Porque si los tuviera hubiera actuado no como un egomaniaco, pues así ha actuado, desde el yo y pensaría en su crio por encima de todas las cosas. Y eso implica evadir lastre al crio, no echarle mierda por sus ideas.


Esa es mi opinion. Si ha actuado asi teniendo un crio que va a convivir con resto de alumnos, profesores y padres, es que no aprecia ni un segundo a su crio.

Te digo que cualquier padre y madre aguanta carros y carretas para que su hijo pase todas las etapas de su vida con el mayor bienestar posible. Y no se mete en líos con otros padres desde el minuto uno (recordemos que era la primera reunión, no se conocía nadie y ha quedado como el metemierda), muy al contrario intenta conocer a otros padres para luego crear algún vinculo con gente afín o por tener apoyos si pasa algo con otro crio, directamente callarse y luego que su crio no vaya o desviar el tema con el tiempo gastado y el temario, que mejor una actividad mas simple o que fuera voluntario. Que además se gana el favor de otros padres y madres.

Lo dicho o no tiene crio o desprecia a su crio profundamente. En tu casa le puedes enseñar hasta adorar a Satan si prefieres, pero en contexto sociales hay que ser social. Que parece que importa mas su poya morena que la salud mental y el bienestar de su niño.



Cohiba_J dijo:


> Está bien promover los valores cívicos, como por ejemplo la no violencia en las familias y la solidaridad con los que han sido víctimas de esa violencia. Pero todos sabemos aquí en burbuja que no se trata de eso sino de utlizar a tu hijo como carne de cañón al servicio de maniobras de ingeniería social que, bajo el escudo protector de esos valores cívicos que supuestamente defienden, lo que hacen en realidad es promover la "ideología de género" que es una cosa distinta de esos valores cívicos y que está al servicio de estructuras de partido concretas, cálculos electorales, etc, etc
> 
> El problema es que para tus compi-padres del colegio has quedado como un monstruo, como una persona que desprecia valores cívicos que la sociedad mayoritariamente defiende. Ellos están siendo manipulados y tienen el cerebro bien lavadito, para que colaboren obedientemente y bailen la música que les propongan en todas las "coreografías" que a los políticos les interese. Pero tú no puedes hacer nada para que esos padres despierten de un engaño labrado en años de adoctrinamiento televisivo. Creo que lo mejor es pasar de todo, decir "sí, sí" en las reuniones y luego hacer lo que te de la gana, como por ejemplo que el niño ese día no vaya "porque está malo hoy" y hacer con él una actividad lúdica alternativa y no politiquera para que al menos nadie le utilice de relleno en ceremonias absurdas al servicio de esa mezcla de fanáticos, delicuentes y payasos que han invadido las administraciones públicas






Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hasta que vas a una tutoría y le susurras al oido a la Charo que la próxima vez que el zagal venga contando cosas raras le echas las tripas fuera.
> Que somos todos muy civilizados, pero con los niños no se juega a gilipolleces



Otro sin crios.

¿En este foro sois todos vírgenes sin críos? Porque bien que lo parecéis.



Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, haciéndoles deglutir polla
> 
> No es bullying en sentido figurado de la palabra de "matón acosa a X". Es bullying institucional, es decir, Charoprofes instigando al resto de alumnos a hacerte el vacío, ponerte en ridículo delante de toda la clase, y un largo etc. No hay nada que hacer contra el de ese tipo, puesto que la palabra de la Charoprofe va a misa. Y a más que te rebeles, mayores suspensos injustificados que te vas a comer, dinamitando la poca moral que te pueda quedar.



Aqui la gente no tiene hijos. Cada mensaje que leo me queda mas claro. No saben lo dificil que es para un crio la escuela en si y tampoco tratan con otros padres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Tengo la sensación de que eres subnormal profundo... no se, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Pero a esta loca quien le da vela en este entierro. Traiga. traiga te dice,


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que este es un trollazo, no tiene críos. Porque si los tuviera hubiera actuado no como un egomaniaco, pues así ha actuado, desde el yo y pensaría en su crio por encima de todas las cosas. Y eso implica evadir lastre al crio, no echarle mierda por sus ideas.



Di la verdad, y ten fe en que lo que venga será lo mejor que pudiera pasar.

Por cierto, que negarse a que se adoctrine a tus hijos no son "tus ideas". 



> Esa es mi opinion. Si ha actuado asi teniendo un crio que va a convivir con resto de alumnos, profesores y padres, es que no aprecia ni un segundo a si crio.



O todo lo contrario: lo aprecia lo suficiente como para estar dispuesto a sufrir en el presente a cambio de un futuro mejor.



> Te digo que cualquier padre y madre aguanta carros y carretas para que su hijo pase todas las etapas de su vida con el mayor bienestar posible. Y no se mete en líos con otros padres desde el minuto uno (recordemos que era la primera reunión, no se conocía nadie y ha quedado como el metemierda), muy al contrario intenta conocer a otros padres para luego crear algún vinculo con gente afín o por tener apoyos si pasa algo con otro crio, directamente callarse y luego que su crio no vaya o desviar el tema con el tiempo gastado y el temario, que mejor una actividad mas simple o que fuera voluntario. Que además se gana el favor de otros padres y madres.
> 
> Lo dicho o no tiene crio o desprecia a su crio profundamente. En tu casa le puedes enseñar hasta adorar a Satan si prefieres, pero en contexto sociales hay que ser social. Que parece que importa mas su poya morena que la salud mental y el bienestar de su niño.



No, cualquier padre y madre, no: las madres devoradoras y sobreprotectoras que hacen de sus hijos bebés eternos, son las que hacen eso.

Los padres de bien exponen a sus hijos de forma controlada a la realidad y dureza de la vida, para que se vayan haciendo. Que luego si no a los cuarenta descubren que no existen los Reyes Magos y se tienen que apipar a Diazepam


----------



## aretai (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora *tu crio sufrirá bullying* se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...



Es evidente. Uno de los sinónimos de feminismo es bullying. El feminismo, como un totalitarismo cualquiera, no admite crítica. Acabas de retratar que todo aquel que se considere feminista pertenece quiera o no a una suerte de HAMPA. 

El niño es responsabilidad de sus padres y no posesiones del colegio, del "h"ampa o del centro escolar. El padre se queja del adoctrinamiento. 

El mayor argumento que usas es el sentimental. Apelas a que es mal padre... por exponer que con esa actividad extraexcolar se le está inculcando ideología política (lo cual es cierto)


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Otro sin crios.



Dos zagalas preciosas, señora.
Y si me entero que una profesora las está acosando y está abusando de su posición de autoridad y de la confianza que he depositado en ella, no se olvida de mí en su puta vida, eso se lo garantizo.



Lady_A dijo:


> Aqui la gente no tiene hijos. Cada mensaje que leo me queda mas claro. No saben lo dificil que es para un crio la escuela en si y tampoco tratan con otros padres.



Difícil es la vida en general, señora. Es corta, dolorosa, y al final te mueres después de haber visto morir a todos tus seres queridos, seguramente con dolor.

Flaco favor le haces a un niño si lo tienes entre algodones.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...




El mensaje que cito es absolutamente infecto, pero la negrita es algo muy razonable por su parte.


----------



## selenio (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No le afeo ni una coma, pero es abundar en lo evidente: 33 de 22 millones es a todos los efectos indistinguible de 33 entre 24 millones.
> 
> Sobre el tema de la inmigración: anecdótico también. No le negaré que probablemente los que vienen de países manifiestamente más violentos (TODOS, o casi todos: España tiene una tasa de homicidios ridícula en general) tienen la mano mucho más suelta, pero incluso en esas circunstancias, los individuos incapaces de controlar su agresividad hasta el punto de matar son la excepción, no la norma.
> 
> ...



El problema no es solo los asesinatos en general, que obviamente se disparan, pero la cultura hacia la mujer de esos países influye no tanto en los asesinatos que en general sean más violentos en todos, pero si disparar el número de violaciones, que obviamente se callan en los medios omitiendo el nombre o nacionalidad.

La culturas islámicas ya tienen su propia concepción de la mujer, eso es innegable, y en África o Latinoamérica, en el caso de los negros, estos no se suelen hacer cargo de los hijos que tienen en un porcentaje amplísimo, y eso también es cultural.

Así que se suma que sus sociedades son más violentas con la percepción diferente que tienen de la mujer en otros lares, hace que varíe el trato hacia ellas y que obviamente se amplifique el número de delitos en general pero también para el lado femenino, incluido las violaciones y eso si tiene que ver, en un porcentaje de la población que no llega al 20%, que comete el 80% de los delitos a día de hoy, y lo siento pero ese discurso que tienen ellas contradice el discurso multiculturalista ciego, que trae más delincuencia en general, pero que les importa una mierda, porque el objetivo es otro.

El discurso les da igual, da igual las razones o argumentos , te van a llamar racista, xenófobo, machista, que más da eso ya lo tienes, da igual si amplifican el problema, para ellos mejor, es el poder que tienen hoy en día, basado en la inacción y colaboración de una gran parte de la sociedad para imponer sus intereses y dogmas, que ante todo son de poder y economicos


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que este es un trollazo, no tiene críos. Porque si los tuviera hubiera actuado no como un egomaniaco, pues así ha actuado, desde el yo y pensaría en su crio por encima de todas las cosas. *Y eso implica evadir lastre al crio, no echarle mierda por sus ideas.*
> 
> 
> Esa es mi opinion. Si ha actuado asi teniendo un crio que va a convivir con resto de alumnos, profesores y padres, es que no aprecia ni un segundo a su crio.
> ...




Si pensaras un poco verías que precisamente por pensar en su hijo hace lo que hace. La mierda de ideas se la echan los centros educativos. 

Tengamos por favor dos neuronas funcionales antes de postear.


----------



## Chuchus (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Daleeeee , huevazos!!!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

lobox dijo:


> Tu eres basura, simplemente eso.



No, tú eres basura.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

selenio dijo:


> El problema no es solo los asesinatos en general, que obviamente se disparan, pero la cultura hacia la mujer de esos países influye no tanto en los asesinatos que en general sean más violentos en todos, pero si disparar el número de violaciones, que obviamente se callan en los medios omitiendo el nombre o nacionalidad.
> 
> La culturas islámicas ya tienen su propia concepción de la mujer, eso es innegable, y en África o Latinoamérica, en el caso de los negros, estos no se suelen hacer cargo de los hijos que tienen.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he mencionado antes: el discurso les da igual a los muñecos parlantes de seso sorbido, pero esas conversaciones suceden CON PÚBLICO, y es el público el que te va a escuchar y puede que llegue incluso a cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Te retratas tu, seguro que abrevas muy bien de la política



No, te retratas tú.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



No tardó el primer SUBNORMAL equidistante en aparecer.

Serás el típico gilipollas sin huevos que lleva a su hijo con bozal a pesar de no ser obligatorio para que no se enfaden las charos de turno. 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Saca a tu hijo de ese centro adoctrinador, si no puedes que se tome el día libre cuando hagan la actividad.



Todos son así, no hay ninguno que no haga esas mierdas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lady_A (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Di la verdad, y ten fe en que lo que venga será lo mejor que pudiera pasar.
> 
> Por cierto, que negarse a que se adoctrine a tus hijos no son "tus ideas".
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que son tus ideas, porque son tuyas. En tu casa haz lo que quieras pero en contextos sociales hay que ser social. Si tu quieres que no le metan ideas tienen mil horas como padre para decirle tus verdades y no señalar a tu crio. El crio va a salir igual. Pero lo unico importante para un padre, si lo que te importa es remarcar tus ideas delante de los demás es porque no tiene hijos y se ha inventado el hilo o bien le importa cero su hijo. Ambas cosas pueden ser. Pero cualquier padre o madre piensa antes en el interés practico del menor, recalco practico porque en la practica se va a llevar horas encerrado alli con profesores y alumnos, y tus ideas para tu casa.

Cuando obligaban a los niños a rezar, mas de un padre le diría, mira a otro lado, haz como que rezas o te escaqueas. Y con el tiempo buscaba padres afines, que seguro que los habia pero no se ponía delante del colegio que tenia instaurado eso de rezar a decir que lo estaban adoctrinando. Porque ya sabia que se jugaba su hijo, no el.

Que sois mu tontos.

Madres superprotectoras dice el subnormal. Madres y padres que llevan a sus hijos a presidentes del gobierno y de empresas. Que te has creído no se que cosa. Lo cortes no quita lo valiente y consiguiendo que machaquen a tu hijo solo consigues llevarlo a un psicologo.

Te repito tu casa es tu feudo y enseñar a saber vivir es la mejor enseñanza que podrás darle jamas a un crio. Que sois muy tontos.

Os habéis creído que quien llega lejos son los que van de frente. De frente hay que ir cuando se necesita, por minucias no, porque hay mil formas de conseguir lo mismo sin afectar al crio y hasta conseguir apoyos. O cambiar lo que haya que cambiar.

En definitiva repito, no teneis críos. Exponer a tu hijo al vacío, por el ego propio no es propio de padres. Al menos no de padres que amen a sus hijos. Amarlo implica darle sentido critico pero herramientas para superar conflictos y salidas para no crearlos solo crearlos cuando es necesario. Así se forjan lideres. No tirándolos a los leones sin motivo aparente. Las herramientas y los criterios se los das tu en casa y desde luego sabrán mucho mejor defender sus ideas, de manera sibilina.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Las han matado por ser mujeres?...¿el móvil del crimen era porque eran mujeres sin otro motivo?...¿en serio sois tan subnormales de pensar eso?.



Eres un paleto, lo malo es que antiguamente los paletos sabían que eran paletos, y ahora quieren sentar cátedra.


----------



## lobox (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No, tú eres basura.



Cuidado, cuidado que viene el 7º de caballería. Basura.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No, tú eres basura.



Elabore, caballero.

¿Por qué soy basura?

¿Por poner en duda una hipótesis INCOMPATIBLE CON LA EVIDENCIA EMPÍRICA?

Considere que:

- Yo no defiendo a ningún asesino
- Tampoco me alegro de la muerte de nadie
- Ni digo que los asesinatos en cuestión no existan

Lo ÚNICO que digo es que la explicación ex-post por defecto de este tipo de sucesos se basa en NADA.

Si puede refutar esa afirmación ¡Pásmese! habrá ganado un nuevo correligionario. Pero no puede, porque es cierta.

Que no tenga miedo de decir la verdad no me convierte en basura, señor, por mucho que esa verdad le resulte incómoda.

Entiendo, incluso, que en tanto en cuanto la causalidad machista de esos homicidios es para usted un axioma, necesariamente se sigue que cualquiera que niege el dogma NECESARIAMENTE lo hace porque no quiere resolver el problema, y sí, cualquiera que trabaje para que muera más gente es básicamente basura.

Pero es que su axioma ES FALSO, cojones. Es de hecho USTED el que, manteniendo una MENTIRA, está robando a esta sociedad de explorar cómo solucionar el PROBLEMA REAL de que una pequeña proporción de mujeres acaba perdiendo la vida a manos de sus parejas.

Es usted como el médico medieval que insiste en la teoría del desequilibrio de humores y se obceca en practicar sangrías a sus pacientes, pese a que la mayoría en vez de mejorar, se mueren.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Yo he estado en el AMPA del Insti, hasta justo este año que me he salido.

Me pidieron un correo con ideas y tal, y se lo envie. Uno de los puntos que ponía era que estar vigilantes, que es evidente que hay profes que entran primero con su ideología por delante. Y además que alguna vez, en vísperas del 8-M, había aparecido algun cartel del "Sindicato de Estudiantes" que era, literalmente, una diarrea mental de primer orden.

Mi texto al respecto:

_La política en el Instituto.
Supongo que os habrá llegado… pero hay auténticas situaciones de Profesores que se presentan primero por sus convicciones políticas, y llenan las clases de su morralla. En el tema del feminismo de x ola, esto ha llegado a niveles absurdos. Si no fuese porque me consta que los alumnos se chotean abiertamente de esto, yo mismo habría levantado la voz. De hecho hace unos años puse un escrito por un panfleto del “Sindicato de Estudiantes” que apareció en el Tablón.
Pero repito, que se han dado situaciones ridículas, y es evidente que hay quien trae su visión política como contenido de su clase.
Es un tema que pienso hay que ir hablando con los chicos y enterarse. La política no debe entrar en clase… más de lo que traen los libros._

Despues de enviar esto, nos juntamos una última vez. Tratamos algunos temas, pero este no.

Quedan al final un grupo solo de madres. Ningun padre. Algunas son profesoras en colegios y vienen con ganas. Algunas son charos que ven el AMPA como forma de pasar el tiempo.... y pintarse el pelo de colorines es una de esas actividades molonas que se plantean... puesto que es molona (que lo dice la tele), como el irse de finde con las amigas, o apuntarse en manualidades.

Lo único que me tranquiliza, como ponía en el correo, es que los alumnos se destornillan con las tonterias estas... aparentemente sobre todo las chicas. Aunque por lo que veo, lo triste es que las chicas se ven como votantes de Podemos, y los chicos parecen ir con Vox.

Al final estan consiguiendo lo que buscan: que hombres y mujeres se vean como grupos que no pueden ser mezclados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Elabore, caballero.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy basura?
> 
> ...



Precisamente las cifras, la evidencia te quitan la razón.


----------



## ignatiux (26 Oct 2022)

O eres Gay casado y con hijo adoptado o estas muerto.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PACOJONES (26 Oct 2022)

BUFF menuda troleada os estais comiendo con patatas, empezando porque es mentira que el feminismo sea ningun movimiento politico eso para empezar...

El OP es un puto facha misogeno que quiere convertir a su hijo a imagen y semejanza..

El texto muy bien redactado, mis dieses


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Oct 2022)

Conclusion: CALZONAZOS DE MIERDA ENDOFOBO QUE CONSIDERA FACHA UN INSULTO y que por tanto se merece todo lo que le digan


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eres un paleto, lo malo es que antiguamente los paletos sabían que eran paletos, y ahora quieren sentar cátedra.



Pero responde a mi pregunta, deja el ad-hominen para el patio del cole:

¿Esas mujeres són asesinadas por ser mujeres?... ¿solamente por eso?...


----------



## Yakuza (26 Oct 2022)

Mis dieses


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pero responde a mi pregunta, deja el ad-hominen para el patio del cole:
> 
> ¿Esas mujeres són asesinadas por ser mujeres?... ¿solamente por eso?...



Es que no ves que sí, que es la fuerza bruta contra la parte débil, que lo es precisamente por ser mujer. Paleto.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que este es un trollazo, no tiene críos. Porque si los tuviera hubiera actuado no como un egomaniaco, pues así ha actuado, desde el yo y pensaría en su crio por encima de todas las cosas. Y eso implica evadir lastre al crio, no echarle mierda por sus ideas.
> 
> 
> Esa es mi opinion. Si ha actuado asi teniendo un crio que va a convivir con resto de alumnos, profesores y padres, es que no aprecia ni un segundo a si crio.
> ...



Y si hubieses vivido en la Sudáfrica del Apartheid y la actividad extraescolar hubiese consistido en llevar a tus hijos a una manifestación en contra de las agresiones a blancos cometidas por negros, con el fin de perpetuar la discriminación legal de estos últimos, habrías llevado a tus hijos encantada.

No, no es una pregunta.


----------



## aretai (26 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> BUFF menuda troleada os estais comiendo con patatas, empezando porque es mentira que el feminismo sea ningun movimiento politico eso para empezar...
> 
> El OP es un puto facha misogeno que quiere convertir a su hijo a imagen y semejanza..
> 
> El texto muy bien redactado, mis dieses



*"El feminismo es un movimiento político y social, una teoría política y una perspectiva filosófica que, según la RAE, postula el «principio de igualdad de derechos de la mujer y el hombre»*. De acuerdo con ONU Mujeres, el feminismo en.."

De la wikipedia

Si quieres entramos en profundidad en el asunto con las propias feministas diciendo que es un movimiento político.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> No tardó el primer SUBNORMAL equidistante en aparecer.
> 
> Serás el típico gilipollas sin huevos que lleva a su hijo con bozal a pesar de no ser obligatorio para que no se enfaden las charos de turno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



¿otro sin críos no?


el tio orquestas dijo:


> Si pensaras un poco verías que precisamente por pensar en su hijo hace lo que hace. La mierda de ideas se la echan los centros educativos.
> 
> Tengamos por favor dos neuronas funcionales antes de postear.



La mierda se lo echa su padre al señalar al crio sin pedirlo el crio. Porque en tu casa eres libre de lo que sea, le puedes decir lo que sea y enseñarle lo que sea, pero en contexto sociales hay que ser social no un antisocial de mierda como el OP. 

Le acaba de joder la convivencia en el colegio y eso solo lo pagara su hijo no el que vive de puta madre sentando su culo en su sofá. Por eso no pensó ni un segundo en el crio.


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Te voy a decir una cosa: el dia que entiendas que las mujeres no pueden salir de la cocina ni de la cama, tendrás mi apoyo total para crear una civilización. Lo único que debería tener en propiedad una mujer es la maternidad. Si no te tienen miedo, es que no lo haces bien. Menos mal que la vacuna nos va a salvar todos 
Hasta entonces, disfruta de lo votado, y aprieta los dientes


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto que son tus ideas, porque son tuyas. En tu casa haz lo que quieras pero en contextos sociales hay que ser social. Si tu quieres que no le metan ideas tienen mil horas como padre para decirle tus verdades y no señalar a tu crio. El crio va a salir igual. Pero lo unico importante para un padre, si lo que te importa es remarcar tus ideas delante de los demás es porque no tiene hijos y se ha inventado el hilo o bien le importa cero su hijo. Ambas cosas pueden ser. Pero cualquier padre o madre piensa antes en el interés practico del menor, recalco practico porque en la practica se va a llevar horas encerrado alli con profesores y alumnos, y tus ideas para tu casa.



No.
Que el adoctrinamiento político no tiene cabida en las aulas no es una ideología, es un PRINCIPIO BÁSICO.
No se trata de que no le enseñen ideas con las que no comulgas, se trata de que NO LE ENSEÑEN IDEAS POLÍTICAS, PUNTO.
El colegio no es para eso.

Sobre si lo que te importa es remarcar tus ideas y tal Pascual: también (de hecho, sobre todo) se enseña con el ejemplo. "Agacha la cabeza y no te metas en líos" NO ES lo que quisiera que aprendieran mis hijas.

Más bien prefiero que aprendan a ser valientes y decir la verdad aunque parezca arriesgado. A hacer lo correcto, no lo conveniente.

Si te importa tu hijo, le enseñas desde pequeñito que cada enfrentamiento que debiste tener y evitaste lo único que hace es crecer y hacerse peor, a la vez que tú te vuelves más débil. Mejor la serpiente de hoy que el dragón de mañana.



> Cuando obligaban a los niños a rezar, mas de un padre le diría, mira a otro lado, haz como que rezas o te escaqueas. Y con el tiempo buscaba padres afines, que seguro que los habia pero no se ponía delante del colegio que tenia instaurado eso de rezar a decir que lo estaban adoctrinando. Porque ya sabia que se jugaba su hijo, no el.



Y así duró el invento 40 AÑÖS. Y porque el promotor de la idea se murió de viejo, que si no había durado otros 40.
Cualquier sistema de opresión se sustenta en última instancia en la mentira, en la predisposición del individuo a callar la verdad para encajar.



> Madres superprotectoras dice el subnormal. Madres y padres que llevan a sus hijos a presidentes del gobierno y de empresas. Que te has creído no se que cosa. Lo cortes no quita lo valiente y consiguiendo que machaquen a tu hijo solo consigues llevarlo a un psicologo.
> 
> Te repito tu casa es tu feudo y enseñar a saber vivir es la mejor enseñanza que podrás darle jamas a un crio. Que sois muy tontos.
> 
> *Os habéis creído que quien llega lejos son los que van de frente.*



Sí, mazo.

Los llevan más bien a seguir viviendo en casapapis con 40.

Lo que remarco en negrita, mal que le pese, es en general la puta verdad: el que es tan idiota de pensar que triunfará siendo un marrullero es porque no entiende que sólo se puede engañar a cada persona UNA VEZ, pero que honesto se puede ser siempre. Y que la confianza es INCREÍBLEMENTE más eficiente que el recelo.

Me va a dar lecciones, cuando ni siquiera entiende el concepto de interacción repetida y sostenible...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que no ves que sí, que es la fuerza bruta contra la parte débil, que lo es precisamente por ser mujer. Paleto.



Eso, en todo caso, sería un condicionante, no un MOTIVO, no un MÓVIL. Veo que el palurdo eres tú, acomplejado de mierda, progre apestoso.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...



Así me gusta @Lady_A ,

reconociendo que esas femilocas son unas hijasdeputas intolerantes capaces de provocar el linchamiento de un niño,

vas progresando,

al final entenderás de que va esto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Eso, en todo caso, sería un condicionante, no un MOTIVO, no un MÓVIL. Veo que el palurdo eres tú, acomplejado de mierda, progre apestoso.



Eres un subnormal sin argumentos. Ha quedado claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Precisamente las cifras, la evidencia te quitan la razón.



¿ORLY? ¿Qué cifras son esas, que me ha picado la curiosidad?
¿Puede explicar cómo me quitan la razón esas cifras?

¿Puede, ya que estamos, explicar cómo es posible que en países MUCHO MÁS IGUALITARIOS que España, como por ejemplo Suecia, las cifras de "violencia de género" sean peores?


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eres un subnormal sin argumentos. Ha quedado claro.



Los argumentos los has puesto tú, ha quedado claro, pedazo de mierdas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que no ves que sí, que es la fuerza bruta contra la parte débil, que lo es precisamente por ser mujer. Paleto.



¿Insinúas que hombres y mujeres somos distintos?
¿Si alguien xx se siente hombre y agrede a una mujer xy, también es violencia de género, por fuerza bruta contra la parte debil?
¿A que huelen las nubes?
¿Hay algo dentro de la cabeza de los rojos, progres y gente de izquierda?


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (26 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Así me gusta @Lady_A ,
> 
> reconociendo que esas femilocas son unas hijasdeputas intolerantes capaces de provocar el linchamiento de un niño,
> 
> ...



No la des ilusiones, que no vais a tener privilegios respecto a las manipuladas. Tu caseta y tu cuenco de arroz, y vais que chutáis. Ya me encargaré de que así sea


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿ORLY? ¿Qué cifras son esas, que me ha picado la curiosidad?
> ¿Puede explicar cómo me quitan la razón esas cifras?
> 
> ¿Puede, ya que estamos, explicar cómo es posible que en países MUCHO MÁS IGUALITARIOS que España, como por ejemplo Suecia, las cifras de "violencia de género" sean peores?



Porque hay más, por eso. Es evidente. Y Suecia tiene cada día menos de aquella Suecia que marcó el objetivo de un mundo civilizado. De hecho cada vez hay más extrema derecha, busque ahí la respuesta a su pregunta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los argumentos los has puesto tú, ha quedado claro, pedazo de mierdas.



O pedazo de mierda, o pedazos de mierdas. Ni hablar sabes, paleto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿Insinúas que hombres y mujeres somos distintos?
> ¿Si alguien xx se siente hombre y agrede a una mujer xy, también es violencia de género, por fuerza bruta contra la parte debil?
> ¿A que huelen las nubes?
> ¿Hay algo dentro de la cabeza de los rojos, progres y gente de izquierda?



Cada día más tonto. Te mengua el cerebro...


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Porque hay más, por eso. Es evidente. Y Suecia tiene cada día menos de aquella Suecia que marcó el objetivo de un mundo civilizado. De hecho cada vez hay más extrema derecha, busque ahí la respuesta a su pregunta.



Esperesperespere

¿Entonces son asesinatos machistas, o fascistas, que no me queda claro?
De todos modos, por mucho que haya degenerado Suecia (o Finlandia, o Noruega, o Dinamarca, todos ellos adalides de la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres, todos ellos con peores cifras de "femicidios", Y NO DE AHORA, SINO DE SIEMPRE), digo yo que seguirá siendo más igualitaria que la casposa tardofranquista España ¿no?

Al fin y al cabo, allí pasan las quitanieves con perspectiva de género y todo...

A mayores, "Es evidente" es el requiebro de quien no quiere reconocer que algo NO ES EN ABSOLUTO EVIDENTE.

¿Por qué esas muertes las causa el machismo?
¿Por qué no, por ejemplo, la naturaleza violenta de los asesinos?
¿Por qué esos machistas que matan a las mujeres por el hecho de serlo matan siempre a SUS mujeres, y no a mujeres aleatorias que se cruzan por la calle?
¿Por qué, si el problema es el machismo, los cientos de millones invertidos en adoctrinamiento han tenido UN EFECTO INAPRECIABLE sobre el recuento de víctimas?

Uisted diga lo que quiera, pero si anda como un pato, suena como un pato y parece un pato...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Oct 2022)

cuando la puta dice facha en realidad quiere decir hijodeputa. obviamente no te está acusando de seguir doctrinas políticas relacionadas con el nacionalismo socialista del siglo xx


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> O pedazo de mierda, o pedazos de mierdas. Ni hablar sabes, paleto.



¿Ves?, te quedas en las formas, en los postureos y en la superficie, contestas con ad-hominens y falacias de acomplejado progre mierdoso sin argumento ninguno. No respondes a la pregunta porque dá en la línea de flotación de todo el sistema de chiringuitos y del tinglado totalitario feminazi. Solo insultas o lo pretendes, porque me resbala todo lo que diga una mierda como tú.

Matan a las mujeres, porque són mujeres. ¿A los hombres que matan, los matan por ser hombres?. ¿Ves la tontería que defiendes, ves la gilipollez que destilas?.

La única explicación de que alguien defienda una aberración semejante es que o bien sea SUBNORMAL, el cual creo que es su caso, o bien sea un apesebrado que cobra del momio estatal que fomenta esto.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cada día más tonto. Te mengua el cerebro...



¿Te has quedado sin argumentos? Lo sabía.


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿otro sin críos no?
> 
> 
> La mierda se lo echa su padre al señalar al crio sin pedirlo el crio. Porque en tu casa eres libre de lo que sea, le puedes decir lo que sea y enseñarle lo que sea, pero *en contexto sociales hay que ser social no un antisocial *de mierda como el OP.
> ...



No son antisociales...

Al igual que al musulman no quiere que su hijo coma cerdo en la escuela, otro puede decidir que no quiere que su hijo se vea involucrado en actividades que no casan con sus ideas o convicciones, se llama respeto y hay que darselo a la gente mientras ellos mantengan el mismo respeto por los demas.

Lo unico bueno de la sociedad woke es que al final van a conseguir ser el enemigo del resto de sociedades, y una de las mejores maneras de cohexionar y hacer que las sociedades evolucionen es enfrentarlas a un enemigo comun, con la guerra fria fueron los rusos, dentro de unos años a ver que pasa con la sociedad woke.


----------



## Corcho (26 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

Denuncia a la madre pirada por insultarte, y al director del centro por no pararlo y llamarle la atención.

Esto es lo único que entiende esta gente.

La Escuela Pública que ilumina, es la que Arde.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cada día más tonto. Te mengua el cerebro...



¿No vas a continuar divirtiéndonos? Va, no te salgas del hilo y continua, escribe algo porfavor.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jajajajaja. Eres un crack. Eso sí, lo mismo que tú dices:
> "-disculpa, no voy a discutir con nadie, mejor comprueba en tu móvil y verás que el feminismo es un movimiento político y una teoría política,"
> el director que ni te ha mirado dirá, o pensará:
> "no voy a discutir con nadie, esta actividad se va a hacer y punto. Comprueba que el feminismo está ya en los planes de estudio y el centro puede hacer lo que le venga en gana con esto te guste a ti o no".
> ...



Constitución Española

*Artículo 27.3 - Derecho de los padres*
Los poderes públicos garantizan el derecho que asiste a los padres para que sus hijos reciban la formación religiosa y moral que esté de acuerdo con sus propias convicciones


----------



## midelburgo (26 Oct 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Si hubieras sido musulmán todo eso no hubiese sucedido. Les dices que tu hijo no va a esas chorradas xq es musulmán, añades a mayores que no se les ocurra hablarle al niño de que si es niño o niña... Que puede decidir. Le dices a esa puta nada más entrar en clase que se disculpe, en árabe y todos callaran como cobardes.



Y a cada frase sueltas un Allah el grande, el misericordioso... Y toda la retahíla, como hacen ellos, que dure tu speech el doble y no se atrevan a protestar.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Así lograron arrinconar el español en las aulas de Cataluña, campeón.

Después se termina con legiones de Lazis acosando y linchando a niños de cinco años, porque sus padres quieren un 25% de clases en español.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (26 Oct 2022)

Yo he follado bastante por tener esa actitud.

Muchas lloran y patalean pero en el fondo saltan chispas y el final es que se ponen en posición para que las montes.


----------



## ByGuiji (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



De ser cierto, eres mi puto héroe

La siguiente reunión la quiero retransmitida en Twitch


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Esperesperespere
> 
> ¿Entonces son asesinatos machistas, o fascistas, que no me queda claro?



Uy es complementario, fíjese lo que hicieron los franquistas con las mujeres en España, durante y después de la invasión.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ves?, te quedas en las formas, en los postureos y en la superficie, contestas con ad-hominens y falacias de acomplejado progre mierdoso sin argumento ninguno. No respondes a la pregunta porque dá en la línea de flotación de todo el sistema de chiringuitos y del tinglado totalitario feminazi. Solo insultas o lo pretendes, porque me resbala todo lo que diga una mierda como tú.
> 
> Matan a las mujeres, porque són mujeres. ¿A los hombres que matan, los matan por ser hombres?. ¿Ves la tontería que defiendes, ves la gilipollez que destilas?.
> 
> La única explicación de que alguien defienda una aberración semejante es que o bien sea SUBNORMAL, el cual creo que es su caso, o bien sea un apesebrado que cobra del momio estatal que fomenta esto.



Hombre, que no es bueno para la salud mental entrar muchos en vuestros submundos nazis repugnantes. Es peligroso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> ¿No vas a continuar divirtiéndonos? Va, no te salgas del hilo y continua, escribe algo porfavor.



Más tarde, y lo mismo te cobro entrada. Paleto.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Más tarde, y lo mismo te cobro entrada. Paleto.



Paleto tú, que menuda hostia te has llevado solo formulandote preguntas.


----------



## Snowball (26 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tratar con idiotas es lo peor que se puede hacer, ya se que en el tema de los coles uno no se puede escapar, casi es mejor usar la inteligencia y* esos días de actividades sospechosas que el niño se quede en casita con "fiebre"* y así no lo contaminan.
> 
> Las charos en rebaño son peor que el peor de los criminales, matarían si pudieran...



Coño que buena.opcion


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes estar orgulloso ahora tu crio sufrirá bullying se ve que le tienes en gran estima.
> 
> Tu hijo no es tu objeto subnormal y eres un padre pésimo y a esta conversacion de atencioncita delante del resto de padres me remito.
> 
> ...



Nick de marica cobarde y comentario de marica cobarde.


----------



## Snowball (26 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hoy por hoy hay que plantearse si es una elección viable tener hijos



En España 

En Suiza(no tengo.hijos) por lo que me comenta un amigo con hija nacida aquí de 6 años, todas esas mierdas no existen


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Uy es complementario, fíjese lo que hicieron los franquistas con las mujeres en España, durante y después de la invasión.



¿Pero lo hicieron por franquistas, seguro?
Porque tengo entendido que por donde pasaban los otros la cosa no era mejor...

Mirusté, no me coja el rábano por las hojas, si tiene datos que refrenden su hipótesis (la de que las mujeres asesinadas por sus parejas son víctimas del machismo, la de los horrores de la posguerra son ya historia antigua, y además me importan una mierda), preséntelos y explíquelos.

Y si no... pues ya nos figuramos lo que hay.


----------



## delvekio (26 Oct 2022)

No todos lo héroes llevan capa


----------



## Lady Victoria (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Al revés, creo que una persona segura de sí misma, incluso con un punto chulesco, es súper atractiva.

Seguramente esas madres y sus hijos e hijas te admiren, en el fondo... 

Sigue por ahí, vas bien.


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Oct 2022)

por cosas como estas sigo sin arrepentirme de no haber sido mamá


----------



## Lacerta (26 Oct 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si en tu coche llevas una bandera de España y por lo que sea tienes que ir a un taller de un pueblo indepe de Gerona, la quitas antes de dejar ahí el coche o la dejas?



Eso solo se lo preguntaría un maricon


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En España
> 
> En Suiza(no tengo.hijos) por lo que me comenta un amigo con hija nacida aquí de 6 años, todas esas mierdas no existen



Cómo os gusta en este foro de ignorantes tocar de oído!
Pues claro que existe.
No obstante ya he dicho que el op sería un buen novelista, a mí me gusta el guión.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Oct 2022)

Suena triste y es un arma de doble filo, pero hay que enseñar a los niños desde bien pequeñitos a ser unos cínicos hijos de puta que dicen una cosa y piensan la contraria. 

Jaimito, apréndete bien los 38 géneros y el cuento del clima climático porque es lo que toca en clase y quiero que saques un 10, pero que sepas que es una puta chufa y no puedes orientar tu vida en base a esa ficción. Toma, leamos este pequeño texto "crítico" y comentémoslo, luego nos vamos a comernos un helado en ese sitio que te gusta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Nope. Lee el currículo.


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Oct 2022)

Muy bien hecho, si señor, a contracorriente y con toda la razón


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Nope. Lee el currículo.


PACOJONES dijo:


> BUFF menuda troleada os estais comiendo con patatas, empezando porque es mentira que el feminismo sea ningun movimiento politico eso para empezar...
> 
> El OP es un puto facha misogeno que quiere convertir a su hijo a imagen y semejanza..
> 
> El texto muy bien redactado, mis dieses



Tú eres subnormal, busca ayuda.


----------



## omin0na (26 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Suena triste y es un arma de doble filo, pero hay que enseñar a los niños desde bien pequeñitos a ser unos cínicos hijos de puta que dicen una cosa y piensan la contraria.
> 
> Jaimito, apréndete bien los 38 géneros y el cuento del clima climático porque es lo que toca en clase y quiero que saques un 10, pero que sepas que es una puta chufa y no puedes orientar tu vida en base a esa ficción. Toma, leamos este pequeño texto "crítico" y comentémoslo, luego nos vamos a comernos un helado en ese sitio que te gusta.



Solo añadir que tienes que explicarle bien porque tiene que aprender eso y como si expone otra cosa será odiado, tiene que conocer bien a los odiadores para evitar ser manipulado ni caer machacado por ellos.
Pero que sepa desde pequeño el tipo de gente con la que le va a tocar convivir


----------



## Snowball (26 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Cómo os gusta en este foro de ignorantes tocar de oído!
> Pues claro que existe.
> No obstante ya he dicho que el op sería un buen novelista, a mí me gusta el guión.



Ah si?

Ahora me entero (llevo.solo.14 meses) que en Suiza te meten en El calabozo 48 horas por la palabra de una mujer... 

Como tampoco veo en los telediarios un apartado especial de 5 minutos de violencia machista, donde se habla de los mujeres asesinadas por los "machistas "


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



O puede que acabe siendo el más molón de la clase.

De toda la vida de dios, cuando unos padres dicen "con ese no vayas que es x", suele producir un efecto contrario al deseado, especialmente cuando no hay ningún buen motivo para dejarlo de lado (la típica "no vayas con ese que es vago/mala compañía", a cuantos de vosotros os la han dicho, y habéis hecho caso?)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es absurdo enfrentarse cuando no tienes nada que ganar. Lo único que haces es exponerte para ser justo el blanco de las iras que necesitan para darle forma a sus chaladuras. La gente, sobre todo las madres, son muy receptivas a la búsqueda del depredador o de los peligros potenciales, cuando no los hay se los inventan. Si se lo pones en bandeja, tú serás el hombre del saco.
> 
> Las acciones que convienen se hacen sin aspavientos, sin alertar al enemigo.
> Es cuestión de la magia de las palabras y saber contar buenos relatos como se consiguen objetivos como evitar que tu hijo vaya a actividades que no le convienen, sin convertirlo en un marginado.
> ...



Típico comentario de cobardón ineficiente semimaricónido.

Séneca se suicidó mientras su alumno Nerón hacía el cabra. Marco Aurelio dejó a un Cómodo en el trono.

Ahí ves la realidad del resultado del estoicismo cobardón.

Si no se presenta batalla a la demencia feminazi y ecoprogre, ellos ganan.

Profesor de insti, by the way.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Típico comentario de cobardón ineficiente semimaricónido.
> 
> Séneca se suicidó mientras su alumno Nerón hacía el cabra. Marco Aurelio dejó a un Cómodo en el trono.
> 
> ...




– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Lo hacen aposta, no quieren que los niños estudien y aprendan cosas. El colegio sólo sirve para perder el tiempo. Los niños tontos no aprenden nada y a los inteligentes les quitas tiempo para aprender materias.



En este breve párrafo se encuentra la VERDAD del sistema educativo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> – Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
> es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
> es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.



Esos presuntos sabios son los de Sión, y los goyim que siguen esas máximas meros fracalosers.


----------



## ffss (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> – Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
> es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
> es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.











Plegaria de la Serenidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> – Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
> es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
> es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.



Pero nadie es solo una mota de polvo: somos nodos en una red enorme.

Te puede parecer que lo que haces no tiene impacto alguno, pero ¿Y si enciende a los que te rodean? ¿Y si ellos encienden a los que les rodean?
¿Y si ellos, a su vez...?

No hagas nada, y no cambiará nada.
En cambio, un solo hombre que no tenga miedo a decir la verdad puede hacer tambalearse una tiranía


----------



## El octavo pasajero (26 Oct 2022)

Toda la puta charocracia tiene el cerebro comido, no se salva ni una , qe pena.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Esos presuntos sabios son los de Sión, y los goyim que siguen esas máximas meros fracalosers.



pues si fuese así, son los que van ganando. 
Al parecer le funciona el método.


----------



## Davistt (26 Oct 2022)

te la vas a acabar follando


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Típico comentario de cobardón ineficiente semimaricónido.
> 
> Séneca se suicidó mientras su alumno Nerón hacía el cabra. Marco Aurelio dejó a un Cómodo en el trono.
> 
> ...



¿Tu irías a la guerra, me refiero al campo de batalla, donde pegan tiros y caen bombas, a luchar por tu familia? Me imagino que sí, bien. ¿Irías al campo de batalla con tu hijo, llevándolo por delante para que el primer balazo se lo lleve él? Porque eso es meterse en estas historias en España. La factura no la vas a pagar tú. 

No se trata de una batalla que libres tú, y que seas tú quien asuma la lucha hasta las últimas consecuencias. El primero en la línea de fuego no eres tú para nada, es tu hijo. Y las decisiones que tomes le pueden joder la vida, hasta mucho después de que a ti se te estén comiendo los gusanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero nadie es solo una mota de polvo: somos nodos en una red enorme.
> 
> Te puede parecer que lo que haces no tiene impacto alguno, pero ¿Y si enciende a los que te rodean? ¿Y si ellos encienden a los que les rodean?
> ¿Y si ellos, a su vez...?
> ...



yo no digo no hacer nada. 

digo no hacer algo que solo sirve para perjudicarte y alertar y rearmar a tus enemigos.

El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar 

( general Sun Tzu , hace 2.500 años )


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues si fuese así, son los que van ganando.
> Al parecer le funciona el método.



De ahí la necesidad de plantar batalla y no tener temor al conflicto.

Los escorpiones son peligrosos porque atacan cuando no te lo esperas, pero si los ves venir de frente los das un pisotón y se acabó.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Paleto tú, que menuda hostia te has llevado solo formulandote preguntas.



Pero qué hostias??? Sí lo único que hacéis en este foro facha es el ridículo y pasear la neurona que tenéis.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Oct 2022)

Pues sí. Charofeministas que lo que tienen miedo es a perder un status quo MUY blindado.


----------



## Don Pimpón (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Yo si fuera tu, diria que* no apoyas movimientos o ideologias binarias*. La violencia de genero asume tacitamente que el genero predominante es hombre-mujer, y es una ideologia que crees que es *transfobica*.
La realidad es mucho mas sutil, ya que el genero es algo que no es blanco o negro, si no fluido, por ello, no puedes respaldar a ideologias de genero de corte binario.
Por tanto, no crees que tu hijo deba ser expuesto a teorias feministas obsoletas, mas propias del siglo XX.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

Como los facha pobres del foro. Buenísima definición.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> ¿Tu irías a la guerra, me refiero al campo de batalla, donde pegan tiros y caen bombas, a luchar por tu familia? Me imagino que sí, bien. ¿Irías al campo de batalla con tu hijo, llevándolo por delante para que el primer balazo se lo lleve él? Porque eso es meterse en estas historias en España. La factura no la vas a pagar tú.
> 
> No se trata de una batalla que libres tú, y que seas tú quien asuma la lucha hasta las últimas consecuencias. El primero en la línea de fuego no eres tú para nada, es tu hijo. Y las decisiones que tomes le pueden joder la vida, hasta mucho después de que a ti se te estén comiendo los gusanos.



Cobarde semimaricónido tiene miedo a luchar.

La lucha es ideológica, imbécil.

Y soy profe de insti, estoy en primera línea de fuego, e invicto, así a que otro perro con esas monsergas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo no digo no hacer nada.
> 
> digo no hacer algo que solo sirve para perjudicarte y alertar y rearmar a tus enemigos.
> 
> ...



¿Y no le parece arrogante creer que sabe para qué sirven las cosas?

¿Y si además de servir para alertar a tus enemigos, sirve para alentar a aliados que no sabías que tenías, que se creían solos y rodeados?

Abandónese a la verdad: dé el salto de fe de creer que pase lo que pase, cuando se hace lo posible por ser sincero, el resultado es el mejor posible.

EDIT: no porque todo le vaya a ir de perlas, ojo, sino por convencimiento de que las consecuencias de renunciar a la verdad serían AÚN PEORES


----------



## tv eye (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Por culpa de manginas de mierda acojonados como tú es que estamos como estamos. Y lo mismo aplica los 70 y pico medio hombres que te han dado thanks.

El op, siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## nominefi (26 Oct 2022)

Esta batalla ya la he librado y hasta este año la he ido ganando. El día de la actividad voy a buscar al niño y nos vamos a hacer algo mientras dure la actividad. El año pasado, con director nuevo, un podemita, cuando fui a llevar al niño a la hora que terminaba la actividad (era en el cole) no me dejaron que accediera a clase, llamé a conserjería (al director lo llamó mi mujer y os podéis imaginar la seudo conversación) y me dijeron que yo no podía sacar al niño del cole cuando me diera la gana sin "causa justificada" y q esos talleres estaban en el curriculum, que venían en la ley educativa y que eran obligatorios y bla,bla, bla. Solución para el siguiente taller, pues pedir cita con el médico y pista.
Solo me queda este año en el cole y mi hijo nunca asistió a estas chochocharlas. Este año me temo que procurarán no avisarnos del día y hora


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y no le parece arrogante creer que sabe para qué sirven las cosas?
> 
> ¿Y si además de servir para alertar a tus enemigos, sirve para alentar a aliados que no sabías que tenías, que se creían solos y rodeados?
> 
> ...



Si vives en arabia saudita y te empeñas de ir contra el islam, tienes todas las de perder.

lo mejor es que te vayas vivir a otro lado


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Oct 2022)

> Y soy profe de insti, estoy en primera línea de fuego, e invicto, así a que otro perro con esas monsergas.



Tu eres un adulto. Libras tus batallas. Si tienes hijos, no eres libre para batallar, porque las balas les van a dar a ellos también, y probablemente, las consecuencias serán peores que para ti, porque tú no tienes que vivir cada día en ese entorno, ellos sí. 

Y ni imbécil, ni cobarde ni ninguna otra tontería que digas, a la próxima que insultes vas al ignore, y de paso la próxima vez que me dé un apretón, me paso por la fosa común donde tengas enterrados a tus abuelos. O respetas, o te vas de una hostia a la mesa de los niños.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cobarde semimaricónido tiene miedo a luchar.
> 
> La lucha es ideológica, imbécil.
> 
> Y soy profe de insti, estoy en primera línea de fuego, e invicto, así a que otro perro con esas monsergas.



Un adoctrinador dándoselas de héroe.

Menudo chiste de tío


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> De ahí la necesidad de plantar batalla y no tener temor al conflicto.
> 
> Los escorpiones son peligrosos porque atacan cuando no te lo esperas, pero si los ves venir de frente los das un pisotón y se acabó.



Se gana mucho más a través de la convicción que con el enfrentamiento.

Solo se debe llegar a la Guerra cuando es el último recurso.

Los otros se creen con la razón igual que tú


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Un adoctrinador dándoselas de héroe.
> 
> Menudo chiste de tío



Un imbécil demostrando que es imbécil.

No es chiste porque no tiene gracia.

Adiós, imbécil, hasta nunca.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si vives en arabia saudita y te empeñas de ir contra el islam, tienes todas las de perder.
> 
> lo mejor es que te vayas vivir a otro lado



O si vives en Iran y decides quitarte el hijab... bueno, o a lo mejor no.
A lo mejor prendes una llama que arrasa con 50 años de teocracia fundamentalista, quién sabe.

Y, dado que perder es la esencia misma de la vida (para qué engañarnos), a lo mejor perder para que otros ganen es una forma digna y honrosa de vivir y morir.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Ojo! Que el que vive de adoctrinar niños y tenerlos secuestrados me ha puesto en el ignore a la primera de cambio.

Si tan héroe te crees deja de trabajar para el enemigo, pedazo de inútil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se gana mucho más a través de la convicción que con el enfrentamiento.
> 
> Solo se debe llegar a la Guerra cuando es el último recurso.
> 
> Los otros se creen con la razón igual que tú



Esa es una tradición cobardona que bebe de Clausewitz, la guerra como continuación de la política pero "por otros medios".

Pues no, la guerra es una herramienta más, y lo único a considerar es el análisis coste/beneficio.

Lo mismo el conflicto dialéctico. Se dice que las puede una gota de miel que un barril de hiel, pero si desmontas las tontadas ecoprogres y feminazis quedan _hez_puestas como lo que son, puro acto de fe irracional.

Por tanto, ya saben que no tienen la razón, por mucho que se emperren. A partir de ahí ya es una cosa de orgullo y cabezonería.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Tu eres un adulto. Libras tus batallas. Si tienes hijos, no eres libre para batallar, porque las balas les van a dar a ellos también, y probablemente, las consecuencias serán peores que para ti, porque tú no tienes que vivir cada día en ese entorno, ellos sí.
> 
> Y ni imbécil, ni cobarde ni ninguna otra tontería que digas, a la próxima que insultes vas al ignore, y de paso la próxima vez que me dé un apretón, me paso por la fosa común donde tengas enterrados a tus abuelos. O respetas, o te vas de una hostia a la mesa de los niños.



No, TODO LO CONTRARIO.

No eres libre para NO batallar, porque aunque estés dispuesto a dar todas tus batallas por perdidas, es tu deber plantar cara por tus hijos.

Cuando defiendes a tus hijos de los que intentan *engañarlos para aprovecharse de ellos*, lo que ganan es mucho más que lo que pierden.

No se engañen: en una situación así *sólo puedes elegir el veneno que vas a beber*.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Las mujeres y vuestro gregarismo.

Que escoria humana no te invite a un cumpleaños o te den la espalda es lo mejor que te puede pasar.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, TODO LO CONTRARIO.
> 
> No eres libre para NO batallar, porque aunque estés dispuesto a dar todas tus batallas por perdidas, es tu deber plantar cara por tus hijos.
> 
> Cuando defiendes a tus hijos de los que intentan engañarlos, lo que ganan es mucho más que lo que pierden.



A ver... son frases muy bonitas, y quizá sean ciertas como ideal, pero vivimos en la vida real, en un país feminazi con leyes feminazi y prensa feminazi. Y yo insisto, no critico que te arremangues y te tires al campo de batalla, que yo lo he hecho y muchas veces. Critico que alguien se crea que se está tirando solo a ese campo, cuando llevas a tu hijo de chaleco antibalas, y la mayoría del fuego lo va a recibir él. 

Tú plantas cara por tus hijos, y la cara se la parten a ellos, en vez de a ti. Esa es la realidad que vivimos hoy en la educación española. Si tienes suerte, ostracismo social y alguna maestra que le cogerá manía unos cuantos años. Si tienes suerte. 

Entre esto, y jugarte a tu hijo en una partida de cartas, no hay diferencia alguna. Te estás jugando su futuro y su vida por tus ideales.


----------



## REDDY (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Cómo haces llorar a una mujer?

Es que no tienes corazón o que?


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Los tontos crían tontos, sigo sin ver lo positivo de que tu hijo se junte con los hijos de estos.

Si yo tuviera hijos no me gustaría que se juntara con los vuestros, hijos de padres tibios que tragan y miran hacia otro lado.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Mejor eso que ser un cobarde sumiso que sacrifica a sus hijos.


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón, no se la quitó. Pero si lleva años en el colegio sabrá cómo funciona esto, usted va a ser el padre zumbado de la clase hasta que terminen el colegio sus hijos. Sus hijos van a estar vetados de cumpleaños, fiestas y demás. Las madres van a manipular a sus hijos para que repudien a los de usted y un largo etc. Se siente muy orgulloso de la hazaña y estarían muy bien estas cosas si los perjudicados no fueran sus hijos. Creo que se ha equivocado. Vivimos en sociedad, sus hijos van a convivir muchos años con esas personas, no debería haberlos estigmatizado de esa manera. Qué hubiera pasado si se hubiera callado y el niño va a la concentración contra la violencia de género? Pues nada, todos tan contentos. Luego en casa usted le cuenta las cosas como las ve y ya. Al final los niños son lo que maman en casa.



Esta usted equivocado.

Como el OP hay mucha gente, pero que en vez de hablar, aguanta y traga, como usted aconseja.
En un momento dado ya no es un tema de lo que puedes conseguir en la practica. Es un tema de no sentirte tu mismo una puta mierda de persona, una basura que se pisotea.

Le garantizo que a esa familia y a esos niños no les van a faltar compañeros de viaje, ni de juegos.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Exageraos... El miedo os puede.
> 
> Llevo 15 años desbarrando contra el feminismo. En la cafetería, en el curro, con clientes y con alumnos. Mido mis palabras, claro, y me fijo bien en quien está delante. Ya ni me hacen la acusación de machista, se da por descontado.
> 
> De verdad, que no es para tanto. No tengáis miedo.



No es que me pueda el miedo, es que a día de hoy ya soy ampliamente señalado por mis postulados y eso me ha provocado bastantes conflictos con amistades, familias y mujeres. Ya sé que no voy a ganar la guerra ideológica así que he decidido medir mis palabras en ciertos ámbitos de la vida con ciertas personas.


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te retratas





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Claro, manipulador de mierda, no vaya a citar el mensaje completo, no sea que alguien lo lea y vea la verdad.
> Usted sí que se ha retratado sobradamente.
> 
> Lo repito ya que a usted le da cosica: NO HAY RELACIÓN (relevante, no seamos radicales) ENTRE EL MACHISMO Y LOS ASESINATOS DE MUJERES A MANOS DE SUS PAREJAS.
> ...



"Cientos de millones"


----------



## PACOJONES (26 Oct 2022)

aretai dijo:


> *"El feminismo es un movimiento político y social, una teoría política y una perspectiva filosófica que, según la RAE, postula el «principio de igualdad de derechos de la mujer y el hombre»*. De acuerdo con ONU Mujeres, el feminismo en.."
> 
> De la wikipedia
> 
> Si quieres entramos en profundidad en el asunto con las propias feministas diciendo que es un movimiento político.



Si bueno pero en la Wikipedia puede escribir cualquiera hasta tu, qu.e no digo que no lo sea, pero la wikipedia no es el sitio precisamente para consultarlo


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

lobox dijo:


> Yo os contaría más historias parecidas después de muchos años peleando por la igualdad real pero si os puedo decir una cosa. Esas mujeres que se volvieron locas y sus aliados por los comentarios del op se vuelven dóciles y sumisos cuando el que se queja es uno al que no le gusta el jamón. Entonces si hace falta no se hace la actividad. Mi consejo para el futuro, no intervenir educar en casa, preguntar todos los días que les han contado y tu enseñarles la realidad de lo que les han contado con lógica y hechos contrastados. Y luego siempre la mejor opción, es el día de la actividad te coges fiesta o les dejas el hijo a la abuela y ese día no van a clase.



En serio, alzad la voz.
Con tragar y callar, no nos esta yendo muy bien.


----------



## Brigit (26 Oct 2022)

Hiciste lo que hay que hacer. La próxima vez igual ya no estás solo.
Y aunque veas que los profesores ponen caras raras no creas que es porque no piensan como tú. Alguno habrá que piense lo mismo, pero esas actividades suelen venir impuestas desde arriba.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

¿Y dónde están los resultados de vuestra forma de luchar?

Ni existen ni molestan a nadie, es la forma de luchar que el sistema os ha puesto en bandeja ¿Por qué? Porque es totalmente estéril.


----------



## Carnemomia (26 Oct 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> para estas reuniones te tienes que poner una camiseta de frida calho de entrada ya estas comunicando que eres de su bando eso te vuelve un partisano y despues objetar desde una posicion que no te puedan tildar de facha y dinamitar todas estas iniciativas con rollos tipo no podemos instrumentalizar a los niños, que estan las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina .bla bla bla la gente no sabra ni de que bando eres y por tanto no tendras enfrentamientos



Esa es la estrategia, conocida desde antiguo en Persia como Ketman.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2022)

grom dijo:


> "Cientos de millones"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241016
> 
> ...











El bulo de que el presupuesto de más de 20.000 millones de euros del plan estratégico de Igualdad se destinará a "charlas feministas" · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


El pasado 8 de marzo la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, anunció la puesta en marcha del Plan Estratégico…




maldita.es


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Es una cuestión de responsabilidad individual, el monstruo se muere solo si no lo alimentas, si tu lo alimentas con la indiferencia la culpa es tuya no mía.

Si es que no tenéis ni un mínimo de sentido común ¿Cómo vais a tener soluciones?


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Perder ese tipo de amigos no creo que sea ningún drama.


----------



## Carnemomia (26 Oct 2022)

Nada de enfrentamientos directos. Ketman y humor, que es el auténtico ariete contra estos nuevos fundamentalistas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Si esto es cierto te diré que si fueras de mi círculo de amistades te invitaría a una cerveza cada vez que te viera.


----------



## Chispeante (26 Oct 2022)

Si solamente el 10% de los hombres tuviéramos los huevos de comportarnos como el op, las cosas iban a cambiar radicalmente. Gays, negros, inmis o trans son muchos menos y a base de quejarse y defender lo suyo han conseguido imponerse. 

Pero hay dos problemas, uno grave pero solucionable y otro dramático y sin arreglo:
-El primero es que a los hombres, y a mí el primero, nos faltan huevos.
-El segundo,sin solución, es que los hombres españoles apoyan plenamente convencidos los dogmas femnistas.

Por cierto, esto viene muy bien para que comprendáis de una PUTA VEZ que la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres son feminazis, voten al PP, PODEMOS o al PSOE.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cobarde semimaricónido tiene miedo a luchar.
> 
> La lucha es ideológica, imbécil.
> 
> Y soy profe de insti, estoy en primera línea de fuego, e invicto, así a que otro perro con esas monsergas.




Cómo toreas estos temas en el instituto?

Seguro que la mayoría de tus compis serán progres feminazis, por hablar de las jóvenas.

Gracias


----------



## Onesimo39 (26 Oct 2022)

Ese es mi pequeño facha si señor


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (26 Oct 2022)

Tener un hijo en este país de comunistas y femilocas es de estar completamente loco.
Ya que la mierda que le van a meter en la cabeza, NO la puedes controlar por mucho que quieras.
Es mejor largarse a un país que no este tan envenenado y tener un hijo ahí, o directamente mandarle a estudiar fuera desde pequeño, que ni se junte con la escoria de aquí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Cómo toreas estos temas en el instituto?
> 
> Seguro que la mayoría de tus compis serán progres feminazis, por hablar de las jóvenas.
> 
> Gracias



Confrontando directamente ante cualquier indicio de progrHEZ, pero siempre con respeto y cabeza fría; tras ser humillados en público ya no se atreven, y el profesorado suele mantener el nivel mínimo de educación, están aados por las convenciones sociales. Alguna vez he tenido confrontación, aguantado firme y sereno como un Don Tancredo un chaparrón de denuestos y recibido el consecuente email de disculpa y la cabeza gacha al día siguiente.

La consecuencia obvia es que estoy en el ostracismo, pero no pueden librarse de mí, así que evito perder el tiempo con gilipollas, hacemos nuestro trabajo y una mayoría de chavales me tienen en un altar.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (26 Oct 2022)

Interesante tema este. Aunque no he podido leer más que unas páginas.

Librar la batalla civilizatoria o no. Ser o no ser. Nos la jugamos. Los progres de la PP le llaman la batalla cultural, pero va más allá ya que arrasará nuestra forma de vida a corto plazo.

En mi familia la estamos posponiendo por decisión unánime hasta los dieciocho años. Hemos decidido que nuestros gemelos, al contrario que el resto de padres subseres, van a gozar de tranquilidad mental por nuestra parte para que no sean puestos en la picota cuando todavía no tienen herramientas para enfrentarse al mundo con plena consciencia y madurez en sus decisiones. Sabemos que van a recibir ataques subliminales o directamente frontales a su hombría y valores pero no vamos a ponerlos en la disyuntiva de tener que elegir entre sus padres o el cole y los otros niños. También sabemos que parten con ventaja al ser dos. Cuando los veo protegerse entre ellos se me saltan las lágrimas de orgullo y a la vez se me espantan los fantasmas de que nadie pueda manipularlos. Al final es en casa donde las ideas se asientan y el control diario de sus papis en los contenidos educativos que reciben ya lo tienen.

Nosotros, vuelvo a repetir: al contrario que los rojos de MIERDA no vamos jodiéndoles la vida a sus hijos desde críos, para mí son intocables y la única excepción que haga con un rojo al RELACIONARME con ellos es que mis hijos hasta la mayoría de edad van a poder jugar con ellos aunque no asiduamente.

Luego tocará GUERRA. Mientras minimizar pérdidas y buscar aliados creando una red sensata y segura. Es súper fácil detectar a los progres. Al resto, los indiferentes, con lanzarle chinitas ya sé de qué palo van y nos vamos conociendo.

Como el ser humano es un zoon politikon (ser social según Aristóteles) está claro que habrá que socializarlos desde edades tempranas para que se desarrollen sin traumas e ir ganando adeptos a la causa.

La idea es hacer pequeñas putaditas sin que se enteren ni levantar la liebre jejeje. Los días de manifa mis niños van al médico normalmente jejejejeje.


----------



## jota1971 (26 Oct 2022)

Jajaja Que grande


----------



## daesrd (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Vete esperando una respuesta parecida a esta "zi no te ghusta el cole zaca a tu ijo de aqi"


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Vete esperando una respuesta parecida a esta "zi no te ghusta el cole zaca a tu ijo de aqi"




Estoy más que curtido en eso amigo. 
Soy del norte y me han dicho eso de -vete para tu tierra- muchas veces aquí en el sur.


----------



## ArmiArma (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Estoy más que curtido en eso amigo.
> Soy del norte y me han dicho eso de -vete para tu tierra- muchas veces aquí en el sur.



Pues la verdad, en el norte una marcha feminista al ayuntamiento en horas escolares, no lo he oido nunca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Confrontando directamente ante cualquier indicio de progrHEZ, pero siempre con respeto y cabeza fría; tras ser humillados en público ya no se atreven, y el profesorado suele mantener el nivel mínimo de educación, están aados por las convenciones sociales. Alguna vez he tenido confrontación, aguantado firme y sereno como un Don Tancredo un chaparrón de denuestos y recibido el consecuente email de disculpa y la cabeza gacha al día siguiente.
> 
> La consecuencia obvia es que estoy en el ostracismo, pero no pueden librarse de mí, así que evito perder el tiempo con gilipollas, hacemos nuestro trabajo y una mayoría de chavales me tienen en un altar.



ídem. Estoy enfrentado a todas mis compañeras y con la directiva de mi centro por todas las mierdas progres que meten continuamente. Pero como ya ha dicho alguno antes, estoy SOLO. El resto miran para otro lado.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Confrontando directamente ante cualquier indicio de progrHEZ, pero siempre con respeto y cabeza fría; tras ser humillados en público ya no se atreven, y el profesorado suele mantener el nivel mínimo de educación, están aados por las convenciones sociales. Alguna vez he tenido confrontación, aguantado firme y sereno como un Don Tancredo un chaparrón de denuestos y recibido el consecuente email de disculpa y la cabeza gacha al día siguiente.
> 
> La consecuencia obvia es que estoy en el ostracismo, pero no pueden librarse de mí, así que evito perder el tiempo con gilipollas, hacemos nuestro trabajo y una mayoría de chavales me tienen en un altar.




Me interesa mucho tu posición, xq manejas info de dentro. 
Puedes, por favor, detallar algunos de tus argumentos contra esas charlas-actividades-akelarres?

Me recuerdas a un profe contracorriente que tuve en el insti y me despertó el espíritu crítico, y el no temer a los miedos sociales del qué dirán.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Tener un hijo en este país de comunistas y femilocas es de estar completamente loco.
> Ya que la mierda que le van a meter en la cabeza, NO la puedes controlar por mucho que quieras.
> Es mejor largarse a un país que no este tan envenenado y tener un hijo ahí, o directamente mandarle a estudiar fuera desde pequeño, que ni se junte con la escoria de aquí.



A mi me acaban de llamar nazi por pensar como tú, el no juntar a mis hijos con los hijos de la escoria humana.

No se quien es mas nazi, si el que se preocupa de que sus hijos crezcan en un entorno sano, o los que llevan a sus hijos a las cámaras de gas por comodidad y no enfrentarse a los monstruos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Oct 2022)

FOLLATELAS POR EL CULO


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Oct 2022)

Joder te has llevado 500 nutris, menudo cabrón.

Ole tus huevos, así es como se hace, basta ya de esconderse como gusanos. Hay que asumir riesgos, es lo que hay. Si nos comen.

Todas esas guarras están ahora mismo chorreando, no se lo pueden creer. Se les está haciendo el chocho pepsi cola.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Oct 2022)

Lacerta dijo:


> Eso solo se lo preguntaría un maricon



Contesta si eres tan hombre.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Joder te has llevado 500 nutris, menudo cabrón.
> 
> Ole tus huevos, así es como se hace, basta ya de esconderse como gusanos. Hay que asumir riesgos, es lo que hay. Si nos comen.
> 
> Todas esas guarras están ahora mismo chorreando, no se lo pueden creer. Se les está haciendo el chocho pepsi cola.



Para cambiar el mundo hay que dar ejemplo, no esconderse como ratas.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (26 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mi vida social era asi, hasta que me quede sin vida social.
> 
> Si la historia es verdadera y tienes mujer e hijos, enhorabuena, eres un valiente.



Es cierto que el Op va muy directo con sus pretensiones, (si la historia es fidedigna), pero por otra lado tampoco está bien que permita que sus hijos participen en cuestiones que no le interesan.

Acaso para tener vida social hay que callarse todo ?

Que feo este mundo actual.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Me interesa mucho tu posición, xq manejas info de dentro.
> Puedes, por favor, detallar algunos de tus argumentos contra esas charlas-actividades-akelarres?
> 
> Me recuerdas a un profe contracorriente que tuve en el insti y me despertó el espíritu crítico, y el no temer a los miedos sociales del qué dirán.



Pues, como ha indicado el OP, el feminismo es una postura política, diferente del respeto a las mujeres y la visibilización de sus aportaciones históricas, y que, como tiene cierta transversalidad, se estudia a lo sumo en materias específicas como Valores Éticos, FIlosofía o Historia del Mundo Contemporáneo. Pero no tienen cabida los actos adoctrinadores y lavacerebro, menos aún extraescolares. Idem las charlas que pueden formar parte del plan de acción tutorial, pero a discreción del tutor, previa información a los padres y sin obligatoriedad.

Depende del centro, si las charos de turno que copan los equipos directivos no encuentran oposición, se desmadran y pasa de todos. Si la encuentran son de naturaleza cobarde y a la mínima se achantan y malmenten por detrás, pero ahí queda la cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Esa es una tradición cobardona que bebe de Clausewitz, la guerra como continuación de la política pero "por otros medios".
> 
> Pues no, la guerra es una herramienta más, y lo único a considerar es el análisis coste/beneficio.
> 
> ...



¿ Has llegado muy lejos con este método?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Has llegado muy lejos con este método?



Bueno, soy doctor en Historia, tengo mi placica de funci en Secundaria y mi señora es una purasangre antifeminazi que no anda por ahí zorreando.

No son las conquistas de Alejandro Magno, pero me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

grom dijo:


> "Cientos de millones"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241016
> 
> ...



Concretamente, 188 cientos


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

La enorme cantidad de zanx que tiene este relato de tragicomedia, demuestra que no sirven para nada, que es solo un foro de gente emocional y primitiva que le gusta el drama.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> A ver... son frases muy bonitas, y quizá sean ciertas como ideal, pero vivimos en la vida real, en un país feminazi con leyes feminazi y prensa feminazi. Y yo insisto, no critico que te arremangues y te tires al campo de batalla, que yo lo he hecho y muchas veces. Critico que alguien se crea que se está tirando solo a ese campo, cuando llevas a tu hijo de chaleco antibalas, y la mayoría del fuego lo va a recibir él.
> 
> Tú plantas cara por tus hijos, y la cara se la parten a ellos, en vez de a ti. Esa es la realidad que vivimos hoy en la educación española. Si tienes suerte, ostracismo social y alguna maestra que le cogerá manía unos cuantos años. Si tienes suerte.
> 
> Entre esto, y jugarte a tu hijo en una partida de cartas, no hay diferencia alguna. Te estás jugando su futuro y su vida por tus ideales.



Sigue sin entenderlo: cree que de no haber plantado cara al nene no le habría pasado nada, y ahora en vez de eso va a sufrir el acoso institucional.

Pero en estas situaciones (de mierda) no hay salida buena. Sólo te queda elegir entre el daño al que te arriesgas si actúas y el daño al que te arriesgas si te quedas quieto.

Si te lanzas al combate, es porque tienes claro que el daño que sufrirán tus hijos si no haces nada es peor que las consecuencias de hacer algo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El bulo de que el presupuesto de más de 20.000 millones de euros del plan estratégico de Igualdad se destinará a "charlas feministas" · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen
> 
> 
> El pasado 8 de marzo la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, anunció la puesta en marcha del Plan Estratégico…
> ...



Já, pero conmigo no puede, por eso he dicho cientos de millones. Porque nadie tiene la poca vergüenza de decir que no son cientos de millones.

Sigo esperando esos iluminadores datos que prueban que la violencia de género existe, y no es simplemente el resultado de una caterva de intelectuales de baratillo viendo patrones en el caos como John Nash


----------



## petro6 (26 Oct 2022)

Los huevos no te deben caber en los pantalones.


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Bueno, soy doctor en Historia, tengo mi placica de funci en Secundaria y mi señora es una purasangre antifeminazi que no anda por ahí zorreando.
> 
> No son las conquistas de Alejandro Magno, pero me doy por satisfecho.



Hoy dia no es moco de pavo.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (26 Oct 2022)

Yo estuve hace pocos días en una reunión de padres en el instituto y solo fuimos un tipo que no abrió la boca y cuatro madres; la tutora era una de las profesoras y tras aguantar los infumables relatos de las madres que acudieron, los cuales versaban sobre cuestiones de su vida privada y la de sus hijos, plantee a consideración la conveniencia de que desde este centro educativo se de pie a la convocatoria de huelgas de estudiantes que se repiten de forma constante durante el curso lectivo y que ello afectaba negativamente a su formación y que además con ello perdían competitividad frente a los alumnos de centros privados donde este tipo de cuestiones no afectan al curso lectivo.
La tutora esquivó la bola y dijo que ella venía aquí a dar clases y que a los alumnos se les pasa el papel para que firmen.
Le volví a preguntar que quien era la convocante de las huelgas y me respondió que el sindicato de estudiantes, a lo que le pregunté si conocía de algún alumno del instituto que estuviera afiliado al mismo, no lo sabía me respondió. De repente sonó rotunda la voz de una charo que decía !!llevo levantada desde las seis de la mañana y no he venido aquí a hablar de política!! y al resto poco le faltó para aplaudir; la tutora aliviada pasó a relatar el calendario escolar, sonó la campana y se acabó el tiempo.


----------



## nololeo (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Grande tu actuacion, tu comportamiento, actuando con serenidad pero con firmeza y educacion frente a la corriente que nos arrastra al ridículo diariamente en todos los ambitos.

Han sido afortunadas de dar contigo, que de manera educada las has puesto en su sitio, descubierto la realidad.
En mi caso igual habria hecho todo lo contrario, siguiendo la maxima de "cuanto peor mejor" y habria sugerido el pintar una pancarta violeta gigante o chorrada similar. Eso si, luego a mi hijo en casa le habria educado de manera diferente.

En fin, ya nos pondran en nuestro sitio a Occidente, pero mientras tanto a seguir distraidos con chorradas.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Si es verdad .
Me quito el sombrero.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero en estas situaciones (de mierda) no hay salida buena. Sólo te queda elegir entre el daño al que te arriesgas si actúas y el daño al que te arriesgas si te quedas quieto.



Yo no hablo de no hacer nada. Es obvio que no hacer nada solo tiene un resultado: todo igual. Pero se pueden hacer cosas. Puedes educar a tu hijo, fomentar su sentido crítico y explicarle cuando están intentando educarle y cuando adoctrinarle. Y los días señalados de dogma feminazi, tu hijo se pone enfermo, o no va a clase por un problema familiar. Obtienes el mismo resultado (tu hijo no participa en esos chiringuitos, porque no te da la gana) pero sin que te pongan una cruz negra.

Esta es una guerra de guerrillas, no una guerra a campo abierto. A pecho descubierto serás muy valiente, un ejemplo para todos, pero te matarán de los primeros, y esos cabrones harán con los tuyos lo que se les antoje. ¿Porque EEUU, en aquellos días la potencia más poderosa que existía, no logró invadir Vietnam, un país de campesinos? Porque los ocupados no hicieron guerra abierta. Los yankis buscaban a los soldados enemigos, y esperaban una guerra abierta. Pero las más de las veces se encontraban con campesinos aparentemente sumisos, indefensos y desarmados, que les permitían entrar en sus poblados, registrarlos y hacer lo que les daba la gana. Luego, cuando los yankis se iban, esos mismos campesinos eran los que sacaban los cuchillos para perseguirlos y apuñalarlos por la espalda. Solo así se ganará esta guerra.


----------



## McLovin (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...




Joder qué historia.

Mis dieses. Ole tú!!!!

¿Quieres ser mi amigo?


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Oct 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Yo no hablo de no hacer nada. Es obvio que no hacer nada solo tiene un resultado: todo igual. Pero se pueden hacer cosas. Puedes educar a tu hijo, fomentar su sentido crítico y explicarle cuando están intentando educarle y cuando adoctrinarle. Y los días señalados de dogma feminazi, tu hijo se pone enfermo, o no va a clase por un problema familiar. Obtienes el mismo resultado (tu hijo no participa en esos chiringuitos, porque no te da la gana) pero sin que te pongan una cruz negra.
> 
> Esta es una guerra de guerrillas, no una guerra a campo abierto. A pecho descubierto serás muy valiente, un ejemplo para todos, pero te matarán de los primeros, y esos cabrones harán con los tuyos lo que se les antoje. ¿Porque EEUU, en aquellos días la potencia más poderosa que existía, no logró invadir Vietnam, un país de campesinos? Porque los ocupados no hicieron guerra abierta. Los yankis buscaban a los soldados enemigos, y esperaban una guerra abierta. Pero las más de las veces se encontraban con campesinos aparentemente sumisos, indefensos y desarmados, que les permitían entrar en sus poblados, registrarlos y hacer lo que les daba la gana. Luego, cuando los yankis se iban, esos mismos campesinos eran los que sacaban los cuchillos para perseguirlos y apuñalarlos por la espalda. Solo así se ganará esta guerra.



Pero a cambio, le enseñas que mentir está bien si la causa es adecuada.
Lo cual es un camino de perdición, porque la causa siempre nos va a parecer adecuada.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El feminismo en España es como el islamismo en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> Es la ideología dominante y por lo tanto quien la discuta es un hereje.
> 
> La gente es borrega y sumisa al poder, para reafirmar que son parte del rebaño atacarán sin compasión al que se salga del redil .



El islamismo ha construido naciones poderosas.
El feminismo está destruyendo naciones aún más poderosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es absurdo enfrentarse cuando no tienes nada que ganar. Lo único que haces es exponerte para ser justo el blanco de las iras que necesitan para darle forma a sus chaladuras. La gente, sobre todo las madres, son muy receptivas a la búsqueda del depredador o de los peligros potenciales, cuando no los hay se los inventan. Si se lo pones en bandeja, tú serás el hombre del saco.
> 
> Las acciones que convienen se hacen sin aspavientos, sin alertar al enemigo.
> Es cuestión de la magia de las palabras y saber contar buenos relatos como se consiguen objetivos como evitar que tu hijo vaya a actividades que no le convienen, sin convertirlo en un marginado.
> ...



Para encontrar algo útil en este foro, es como buscar una aguja en una alcantarilla. 
Si bien es cierto que ese aportación tan valiosa compensa el tiempo perdido entre mierda.

Aquí se acude como monos pendencieros a todo lo que huela a pelea. 
De la sabiduría y el conocimiento se huye como de la peste, es lo que más define a los españoles de esta generación, que a diferencia de los sudamericanos, herederos de españoles de otra época, su capacidad dialéctica y de comprensión del mundo que le rodea, es infinitamente mayor que la de los llamados españoles, un conglomerado de analfabetos perdidos entre sus dialectos regionales.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ah si?
> 
> Ahora me entero (llevo.solo.14 meses) que en Suiza te meten en El calabozo 48 horas por la palabra de una mujer...
> 
> Como tampoco veo en los telediarios un apartado especial de 5 minutos de violencia machista, donde se habla de los mujeres asesinadas por los "machistas "



Mis hijos empezaron en primaria y ya están en la Universidad. Seguro que más que tu amigo he visto ya. Tú, como quien dice, eres un pomperete... y sin contar el sesgo que traes, que te disculpa.
Consejo: búscate una Suiza, vas a descubrir el amor!


----------



## Scarjetas (26 Oct 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> para estas reuniones te tienes que poner una camiseta de frida calho de entrada ya estas comunicando que eres de su bando eso te vuelve un partisano y despues objetar desde una posicion que no te puedan tildar de facha y dinamitar todas estas iniciativas con rollos tipo no podemos instrumentalizar a los niños, que estan las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina .bla bla bla la gente no sabra ni de que bando eres y por tanto no tendras enfrentamientos



Estoy con este conforero, hay que hacer como guerra mundial Z, cuando se pinchan una enfermedad para camuflarse de los zombis.


----------



## V. R. N (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



No señor, precisamente hay que enseñarles a tener personalidad, y por esto mismo, porque la gente se queda callada, tenemos a un horda de parásitas sinvergüenzas chupando subvención y adoctrinando niños. 
El OP hace fenómeno, yo la verdad hace bastante que "busco pelea", cuando se me venga una desgraciada de estas a decir cualquier estupidez se va a quedar en shock.


----------



## apolyon (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Tus hijos tienen buen padre


----------



## Charles70 (26 Oct 2022)

Mis felicitaciones y mi admiración por mantener mente fría y semejante capacidad argumental. 

Yo me caliento y acabo dando bocinazos, no valgo para gestionar esas situaciones de estrés.

Como te han dicho, enhorabuena para esos hijos que tienen semejante modelo a seguir.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> La mayoría ha llegado tarde, algunas sin ni siquiera pedir disculpas.
> ...















SALUDOS HAS PLANTADO CARA AL COMANDO CHAROCRATICO DE TU COLE, RESPETO ETERNO A UN HEROE.

AUNQUE ACABAS DE HUNDIR TUS RELACIONES SOCIALES Y A LAS DE TU HIJO....


----------



## V. R. N (26 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.
> 
> Y Que hacer?
> 
> ...



Precisamente porque piensa en su hijo se enfrenta a la jarca adoctrinadora, estoy segura que más padres piensan igual y seguro que en la próxima alguien más se empieza a animar.
Lo que tienen que hacer el grupo de padres que detesten esta mierda es juntarse y decir que ellos no llevarán a sus hijos a un acto político adoctrinador sin ningún carácter educativo.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Para encontrar algo útil en este foro, es como buscar una aguja en una alcantarilla.
> Si bien es cierto que ese aportación tan valiosa compensa el tiempo perdido entre mierda.
> 
> Aquí se acude como monos pendencieros a todo lo que huela a pelea.
> De la sabiduría y el conocimiento se huye como de la peste, es lo que más define a los españoles de esta generación, que a diferencia de los sudamericanos, herederos de españoles de otra época, su capacidad dialéctica y de comprensión del mundo que le rodea, es infinitamente mayor que la de los llamados españoles, un conglomerado de analfabetos perdidos entre sus dialectos regionales.



Ataraxio, ¿te estás respondiendo a ti mismo?


----------



## Snowball (26 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Mis hijos empezaron en primaria y ya están en la Universidad. Seguro que más que tu amigo he visto ya. Tú, como quien dice, eres un pomperete... y sin contar el sesgo que traes, que te disculpa.
> Consejo: búscate *una Suiza*, vas a descubrir el amor!



Ah pero siguen existiendo suizos?  

Quita quita...


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> El islamismo ha construido naciones poderosas.
> El feminismo está destruyendo naciones aún más poderosas.



_*No es casualidad que los países en donde se ha implantado la secta feminista, sean los que más han " sufrido " el coronatimo.*_
*En los países donde serían imposibles las políticas de Zapatonto y resto de sicarios que nos gobiernan, ahí no ha habido coronavirus ni endeudamiento. 
Con los eufemismos consiguen llamar FEMINISMO para despistar lo que realmente es MASCULINISMO , es decir, la deconstrucción de las mujeres europeas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en eunucos. 

Una hembra es el individuo de cualquier especie, destinado a engendrar y criar a la nueva generación, excepto en las abejas y las hormigas que son el modelo de la nueva sociedad ¿ comunista ? . Estamos comprobando que son las élites económicas las que están detrás de todos estos movimientos sociopolíticos relacionados con la agenda 2030 y el gran reseteo. *

_*No es casualidad que sea un hindú el presidente de Inglaterra. Todas las europeas, que son una ínfima cantidad de las 4.000 millones de mujeres que actualmente se comportan como tal en el planeta, llegarán a la menopausia en menos de 10 años, por lo tanto NECESARIAMENTE, todos los europeos de la próxima generación, serán hijos de madres extranjeras. *_


Toda esta trama es un desvarío irracional desde el minuto uno.
Las patrañas y bandazos han sido tan enormes que lo que más me ha sorprendido que haya gente inteligente y sensata que se haya creído algo.

Ha sido todo una escenificación, además muy mal guionizada que no se admitiría ni en una película de mierda de serie B .

Todo ha sido diseñado para inyectar algo a los occidentales, que evidentemente no es vacuna.
Es posible que solo haya sido una maniobra para crear deuda, un nuevo tipo de guerra.

La finalidad de las guerras era destruir y arruinar una nación para someterla, robar sus recursos y esclavizar a los supervivientes, si pueden hacer lo mismo sin tener que destruirlo todo, pues en ello están. Si en el mundo no hubiese terribles tensiones, los países no tendrían ejércitos ni gastarían tantos recursos en defenderse ¿ defenderse de quién ? ¿ de los extraterrestres ?

La llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos) fue lo que permitió que se recuperasen del gran crack del 29 y que el NEW DEAL no fue suficiente.
Primero enfrentaron a los países europeos entre sí, luego los grupos supranacionales que controlan la economía occidental, liderados por judíos y dueños de la industria farmacéutica y armamentística, vendieron armas a los países en guerra y después la reconstrucción a través del plan Marshall.
A su vez los " americanos " robaron todo el oro y las patentes que a su vez los alemanes habían robado a los países invadidos.
Eso unido al sometimiento de Japón que era también una enorme potencia mundial con 125 millones de esclavos. 

China ha conseguido en pocos años un desarrollo económico asombroso a costa de destruir la industria europea vendiendo productos baratos, manteniendo el yen muy por debajo de su valor real para que fuesen competitivas las importaciones llevando a la ruina a las empresas autóctonas.

Ha sido una tormenta perfecta que nadie pudo prever sus consecuencias.
Las teorías económicas tradicionales de Hayek y Keynes no previeron el invento más importante de la historia de la humanidad, que son los contenedores y los enormes cargueros que transportan las mercancías a precio muy barato de un extremo a otro del planeta.
De hecho un hipotético cambio climático, permitiría las rutas por el norte de Rusia que actualmente están heladas todo el año.
Todas esas dinámicas que están por ver su desenlace, es lo que hay detrás del coronavirus, la vacuna y la impostada guerra de Ucrania.

*Hayek* sostenía que el incremento en el ahorro traería consigo una mayor inversión en bienes de producción. En cambio, *Keynes* argumentaba que un incremento en el ahorro podía traer aparejado una contracción económica si no iba acompañado de expectativas favorables a la inversión.

El principal postulado de la teoría de Keynes es que *la demanda agregada —la suma del gasto de los hogares, las empresas y el gobierno— es el motor más importante de una economía*. Keynes sostenía asimismo que el libre mercado carece de mecanismos de auto-equilibrio que lleven al pleno empleo.


----------



## rmacnamara (26 Oct 2022)

Simple. Dile al director que no autorizas la salida. Qué quieres que tu hijo tenga clase normal ese día. Las actividades extracurriculares o fuera del centro son opcionales. 

La dimensión legal, si pasa algo fuera se le cae el pelo y por algo que no recuerdo solo la parte curricular es obligatoria.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (26 Oct 2022)

No leo. Alguien me resume porfa?


----------



## anduriña (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



No es el subforo pero tiene mis felicitaciones.


----------



## grom (26 Oct 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Yo no hablo de no hacer nada. Es obvio que no hacer nada solo tiene un resultado: todo igual. Pero se pueden hacer cosas. Puedes educar a tu hijo, fomentar su sentido crítico y explicarle cuando están intentando educarle y cuando adoctrinarle. Y los días señalados de dogma feminazi, tu hijo se pone enfermo, o no va a clase por un problema familiar. Obtienes el mismo resultado (tu hijo no participa en esos chiringuitos, porque no te da la gana) pero sin que te pongan una cruz negra.
> 
> Esta es una guerra de guerrillas, no una guerra a campo abierto. A pecho descubierto serás muy valiente, un ejemplo para todos, pero te matarán de los primeros, y esos cabrones harán con los tuyos lo que se les antoje. ¿Porque EEUU, en aquellos días la potencia más poderosa que existía, no logró invadir Vietnam, un país de campesinos? Porque los ocupados no hicieron guerra abierta. Los yankis buscaban a los soldados enemigos, y esperaban una guerra abierta. Pero las más de las veces se encontraban con campesinos aparentemente sumisos, indefensos y desarmados, que les permitían entrar en sus poblados, registrarlos y hacer lo que les daba la gana. Luego, cuando los yankis se iban, esos mismos campesinos eran los que sacaban los cuchillos para perseguirlos y apuñalarlos por la espalda. Solo así se ganará esta guerra.



El tiempo de taparse ya pasó. 
Es hora de alzar la voz. Hay mucha gente que se une.


----------



## Culozilla (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Las reuniones que he tenido yo en el cole de mi hijo siempre ha sido casi todo un monólogo de la directora y las profesoras. Tampoco se meten mucho en el tema feminista aunque sí hay alguna mención de educar en la diversidad y tal. Pero citado de pasada. Y es un cole público.

Lo máximo es escuchar a la mami tontorrona hacer la pregunta chorra que a nadie le interesa, pero poco más.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



Yo creo que a kos niños se las va a sudar lo que les diga su vieja con respecto a jugar o no con un amiguito


----------



## Vivoenalemania (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Yo soy un facha y que ? Mi rabo mis decisiones mis hijos salen de mi rabo así que aquí se hace lo que quiero yo y punto y si sigues llorando te comes una galleta de mi esposa por que no puede con gente blanda y lloriqua . Yo siempre amenazo a mujeres con mi esposa y funciona


----------



## ArmiArma (26 Oct 2022)

Y viceversa. Moronegros y malotes no sé, pegar es delito desde hace mucho además de socialmente rechazado, pero hay una legión de tios que hablan de "denuncias falsas" que ya me dirás en qué pensaban al elegir su 'tipo' de mujer.


----------



## claudiofp (26 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Follatela



Noooo a saber si esta triplevacunada y te pega grafeno.


----------



## ArmiArma (26 Oct 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo soy un facha y que ? Mi rabo mis decisiones mis hijos salen de mi rabo así que aquí se hace lo que quiero yo y punto y si sigues llorando te comes una galleta de mi esposa por que no puede con gente blanda y lloriqua . Yo siempre amenazo a mujeres con mi esposa y funciona



Lo mejor en ese caso es que vaya ella directamente


----------



## ArmiArma (26 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Precisamente porque piensa en su hijo se enfrenta a la jarca adoctrinadora, estoy segura que más padres piensan igual y seguro que en la próxima alguien más se empieza a animar.



No sabemos, porque es el único padre que ha ido y que quizás vaya a ir nunca. Yo no he ido nunca por ejemplo.


----------



## pepinox (26 Oct 2022)

El mejor hilo troll de Burbuja en todo el 2022.

Mis dieses a @calopez por este fichaje, es un forero a que seguir de cerca, promete y mucho.


----------



## F-19 (26 Oct 2022)

Mis más sentidos respetos Cuñao Cotizao


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Oct 2022)

Cracdel20 dijo:


> Tengo una doble sensación entre que eres el puto amo o que eres subnormal por entrar al trapo y que ahora tu hijo se quede sin amigos. Esas tipas están muy mal y van manipular a sus hijos para que no jueguen con el tuyo



De ser mi caso , ya que no tengo hijos, preferiría criar a mi hijo en absoluto ostracismo antes que dejarlo a merced de ideologías de género y demás basura progre.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Oct 2022)

@Cuñao Cotizao si tan bien te van las cosa$$ como nos cuentas, gástate un poco más en la educación de tus hijos y envíalos a un colegio que valga la pena.


----------



## Ces25 (26 Oct 2022)

ABSOLUTAMENTE CABALLERESCO 


ELLES SON LOS MOLINOS 



NOSOTROS DON QUIJOTE


----------



## lapetus (26 Oct 2022)

Esta es la falsa doctrina de los identitarismos, que nos van a enchufar en vena

en los colegios e institutos

en los medios

en las empresas

en el médico

en el ayuntamiento

en policia, GC y el ejército (si, ya lo veréis)

en todas partes.


Todo lo que cobre de Blackrock, llevará adoctrinamiento.

Y en occidente todo cobra de Blackrock...


----------



## keler (26 Oct 2022)

Aquí todo el mundo alabando los cojones del forero con razón, pero luego acojonados y aborregados como el resto. Es como al trabajador que alaban por enfrentarse al jefe, pero saben que va a ser despedido y que ellos jamás se inmolarían de esa manera.


----------



## Persea (26 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Siempre hacen lo mismo, echarse a llorar, me da una rabia... tuviste suerte de que no hubiera otro padre varon feminista, si no, tendrias que haber aguantado que te tratase como a un maltratador. Los hombres feministas son mas culpabes de esta situacion que las mujeres. Aun con todo lo hiciste muy bien, de hecho parece que ganaste la discusion. Yo habria tenido menos paciencia.


----------



## Persea (26 Oct 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esta es la falsa doctrina de los identitarismos, que nos van a enchufar en vena
> 
> en los colegios e institutos
> 
> ...








*Tema mítico* : - Gobernadores republicanos declaran la guerra a Blackrock por apoyar la agenda globalista


Gobernadores republicanos de todo EEUU estan sacando su dinero de Blackrock y cortan toda relacion con la entidad debido a que esta promueve el índice medioambiental, social y de gobernanza (ESG), una especie de credito social al estilo chino que evalua y clasifica a las empresas en funcion de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

A mi me dicen que soy un facha y le respondo que ella una PUTA.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Oct 2022)

Considerate un guerrillero tras las líneas enemigas, se discreto, busca aliados i las debilidades del enemigo y ataca puntualmente en el momento oportuno. Cargar de frente como un tanque solitario tiene su épica pero es inútil


----------



## pudeserrico (26 Oct 2022)

olé tus huevos sigue así y acabarán peleándose entre ellas para que las invites a una buena mamada de tu varonil falo !!!


----------



## gpm (26 Oct 2022)

Mis dieses y con estilo encima. Firme y que no te vean alterado.


----------



## rey0 (26 Oct 2022)

Por lo general a ese tipo de reuniones, van madres y alguno de esos que van con mochilita......Total, que no nos podemos quejar si no aparecemos


----------



## Sardónica (26 Oct 2022)

A los últimos seres humanos con cerebro, valores y corazón nos va tocando hacernos con una isla a tomar por culo y SIN ESTADO.

No se puede convivir con esta panda de descerebrados. Es incompatible con la vida. POR SALUD MENTAL.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> El mejor hilo troll de Burbuja en todo el 2022.
> 
> Mis dieses a @calopez por este fichaje, es un forero a que seguir de cerca, promete y mucho.



Relatos y tragicomedias ad hoc


----------



## Rael (27 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Excelente argumento. A veces olvidamos lo obvio.

Es usted un genio y me gustaria que fuera mi padre, de verdad. 

Ahora una imagen para motivarse y seguir peleando.


----------



## Rael (27 Oct 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Me lo creo, y solo puedo decir que un porcentaje altísimo de las mujeres de este país son pura escoria, puro vómito, y por suerte, con el tiempo cuando la madre naturaleza haga su trabajo Darwin, se extinguirán como los seres prescindibles que son.



Tiene usted razón, esa ideología esterilizante morirá por su propio éxito.

La mayoria de jovenes de origen español de 16-25 ya han sido castradas por el feminismo extremista que denigra los arquetipos maternales, pero no lo sabrán hasta que se les seque el menstruo.

Os acordais cuando hace unos años empezaron que jugar con nenucos era sexista? La niña que cuida sus nenucos como si fueran de verdad esta entrenando como futura madre. El proposito de todo juego es entrenar una faceta de la personalidad.

El último folículo ovárico florecerá y caerá marchito. Entonces será tarde.

Salud y hail kalergi


----------



## Rael (27 Oct 2022)

pudeserrico dijo:


> olé tus huevos sigue así y acabarán peleándose entre ellas para que las invites a una buena mamada de tu varonil falo !!!



Mamada no, eso merece chorrito bien cargado y bien dentro. A poder ser a cuatro patas y con el trasero gord bien alto en sumisión absoluta al patriatcado.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Oct 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> @Cuñao Cotizao si tan bien te van las cosa$$ como nos cuentas, gástate un poco más en la educación de tus hijos y envíalos a un colegio que valga la pena.




No me va mal. Ni soy millonario.
Vivo sin lujos, y sin gastos chorras.

Ya estuvimos en uno privado 4 años, nos mudamos, y psss... Mucha religión, mucha fachada, mucho clasismo, y tb se veía algo de feminazismo.
Donde vivo ahora, zona costera, no hay opción de otros coles.


----------



## nate (27 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Bien hecho.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Oct 2022)

Gracias por tu info.
Puedes por favor desarrollar un poco?


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



Jo jo jo me reido varias veces leyendo el hilo

Mucha suerte con las pelofrito pero recuerde que no puede uster bajar la guardia, ya se ha autoidentificado y seguro que le están preparando el ataque por la espalda sin previo aviso al estilo Txapote


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (27 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Hemos tenido la primera reunión del cole con el nuevo director y su equipo.
> 
> 
> 9 madres, y yo.
> ...



A por los 700 nutris jaja

La historia merece ser real.

Ojalá lo sea.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (27 Oct 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> No me va mal. Ni soy millonario.
> Vivo sin lujos, y sin gastos chorras.
> 
> Ya estuvimos en uno privado 4 años, nos mudamos, y psss... Mucha religión, mucha fachada, mucho clasismo, y tb se veía algo de feminazismo.
> Donde vivo ahora, zona costera, no hay opción de otros coles.



¿Mucha religión? Los enviaste a los años 50? No hay religión apenas en las escuelas… 
Empiezo a pensar que no hay ni hijos…..
Suena a historia de @Notrabajo34


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Oct 2022)

QUOTE="Cocochas de Merluza, post: 43238232, member: 192231"]
¿Mucha religión? Los enviaste a los años 50? No hay religión apenas en las escuelas…
Empiezo a pensar que no hay ni hijos…..
Suena a historia de @Notrabajo34
[/QUOTE]

lee por favor, 
eso era en un colegio privado que estuvieron 4 años, 

si, mucha religión, 
todos los días clase de religión, que si misas, que si días santificados, que si mierdas varias..... 
unido a pijerío extremo, clasismo, y mucha fachada
y encima llegaban a casa con dibujos lilas, con el día de la mujer científica, el día de la mujer inventora.... 

nos colaron el kobi, y nos volvimos a la casa de la playa, donde ya vivíamos anteriormente, 
y ya nos quedamos aquí, más espacio, más sano, menos gente, y todos conocidos de siempre.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Oct 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

MIL GRACIAS

lo llevaré impreso en la cartera, ya tengo la risa floja, 
no voy a denunciar, 
a no ser que se unan algunos valientes, 
que lo dudo mucho, muchísimo

+10000


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2022)

Rael dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, esa ideología esterilizante morirá por su propio éxito.
> 
> La mayoria de jovenes de origen español de 16-25 ya han sido castradas por el feminismo extremista que denigra los arquetipos maternales, pero no lo sabrán hasta que se les seque el menstruo.
> 
> ...



a no ser que sea " una niña con pene " , que será aplaudida por llevar vestiditos rosa y coletitas.

Las demás irán a jugar al fútbol porque " son iguales que los niños "


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2022)

toda la ideología de género y el feminismo, tiene como única finalidad la deconstrucción de la mujer occidental como hembra de la especie humana, es decir madre de la siguiente generación , y del hombre como macho ( es decir el padre de los hijos y responsable de su protección y manutención ).

La razón de ser de todas las hembras de todas las especies es ser madres, excepto en las abejas y hormigas que es el modelo a imitar. De hecho durante la época soviética y supongo que los chinos actuales, estudiaron las dinámicas y comportamiento de las hormigas para llevarlos a la sociedad. 

EL GREGARISMO LLEVADO A SU MÁXIMA EXPRESIÓN de lo que he hablado en innumerables ocasiones y que a nadie le ha interesado. 

Me sorprende que un relato tan manido, básico y emocional como el que abre el hilo, tenga tanta aceptación y que es el reflejo del nivel intelectual del foro.


----------



## Burbuoso (27 Oct 2022)

Cuando no ven ninguna "oposición " se echan al monte sin ninguna vergüenza, habiendo, se lo piensan dos veces. 

En cuanto se salgan del tiesto escrito a la inspección, o en caso extremo al juzgado.


----------



## Prophet (27 Oct 2022)

Amegos yo creo que es más fácil la guerra de guerrillas a la confrontación frontal. Me explico:

Si hacéis lo que ha dicho el OP puede que no consigáis nada porque estéis en minoría o que si ya iban a adoctrinar ahora adoctrinen al cuadrado con furia charil porque en el colegio hay hijos de peligrosos enemigos del progreso y la democracia. 

Yo lo que haría es ser totalmente pasivo en esas reuniones, todo lo veo bien incluso propongo actividades que requieran mucho más esfuerzo del que se proponía inicialmente. 

La estrategia para acabar con todos estos adoctrinamientos es desgastar a las charos exponencialmente. Y esto se consigue haciendo que se tiren meses preparando el tan ansiado día con el bailecito, ensayando, imaginando los halagos de otras charos con lo bien que ha salido todo, etc. 

Y entonces el día señalado tu larvi va a llevar una camiseta interior o si hay que ir vestido de alguna forma una parte de arriba igual pero por debajo otra prenda igual pero tú la has tuneado y que tu larvi se quitará 10 segundos antes de la actuación con la promesa de la play 5 o una hora más de móvil al día durante los próximos 3 meses. 

Lo ideal sería compincharte con otros padres que piensen como tú para potenciar el efecto.

Imaginaros el percal: varios niños bailando el violador eres tú o cualquier parida similar con camisetas con frases (me invento los números):

1) El 70% de los asesinatos de bebés son cometidos por las madres. 
2) El 90% de los suicidios consumados lo cometen los varones. 
3) El 94% de los trabajos peligrosos los realizan los hombres. 
4) Los hombres tienen pene y las mujeres vulva. Se llama biología. 
5) No quiero que me separen de mi papá por una denuncia falsa. 

Os aseguro que eso es hacer que el adoctrinamiento se vaya al garete y ojo con que se suba un adulto a forzar al niño a que se baje o a quitarse la camiseta que le cae un puro tamaño dildo de jorge javier vazquez. 

Pues siguiendo este ejemplo así con todo. Hay que dejar que se esfuercen y después de todo el esfuerzo invertido ir y joderlo a última hora en el momento clave. 

Taluec.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2022)

Si hay un pelele que defina esta España actual, es el divorciado o el denunciado por viogen, que son millones.

A partir de ese día se convierte en un tutelado por el estado que le mira con lupa y le dirige como un autómata. 
Si tiene hijos a los que pagar la pensión, tiene que estar pendiente de los turnos y de cumplir a rajatabla las normas delirantes y arbitrarias que le impone la sicaria de turno envestida en jueza. 

La exmujer se convierte en una espada de Damocles que impide que pueda vivir su vida con libertad al margen de la ruina económica y mental a la que le llevan.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Oct 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Yo he follado bastante por tener esa actitud.
> 
> Muchas lloran y patalean pero en el fondo saltan chispas y el final es que se ponen en posición para que las montes.




a mi tampoco me ido mal  
siempre he sido un voceras y no me he callado ni una,
eso hace que destaques, para bien o para mal, y eso les pirra a las féminas, 

no obstante, me temo que este hilo no acabará como los de zombicat en fc : ) 
tengo mano y cero ganas de tontear con ninguna del cole,


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Oct 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Es que el problema no es adoctrinar, sino adoctrinar en la mentira.



Adoctrinar es un error.
Las doctrinas son mentira.

Todas.
La realidad no es tan sencilla.
Hay que adaptarse, siempre.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (20 Nov 2022)

----------------ACTUALIZACIÓN 20.NOV---------------------

Viendo que no me avisaban para repetir la reunión, el viernes esperé al director a la salida, y le pregunté sobre el tema de la última reunión, y que si se iba a repetir.
Sorprendentemente me dijo que no se repetiría la reunión porque el colegio solamente mandará a los mayores al ayuntamiento porque no había plazas para todos en el autobús.
No se si será la verdad o es que caló la discusión...
No quise decir nada más y me fui.

Y tengo otra novedad, me he presentado al CONSEJO ESCOLAR.
Tengo ganas de marcha !!!!

Si salgo elegido, os aviso.


-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## debarenbar (20 Nov 2022)

Os vais a reir pero con lo de la guerra de Ucrania hicieron un acto en el cole con lo del "No a la guerra", había hasta una niña ucraniania que hablo delante de todo el colegio. Evidentemente el sesgo era anti-Putin.

Pues bien, yo conocedor del evento fui a verlo con otros padres que se acercaron detrás de las vayas del colegio.

A mi me hervia la sangre, que que cojones hacian con los niños con un conflico descontextualizado, que venía de más atras y que ni siquiera conocía la mayoria de los adultos, que iban a saber los crios.

La cara de los otros padres era un poema.

Está todo perdido.



Es decir,


----------



## Ces25 (20 Nov 2022)

Pillo trinchera


----------



## Fausto1880 (22 Nov 2022)

debarenbar dijo:


> Os vais a reir pero con lo de la guerra de Ucrania hicieron un acto en el cole con lo del "No a la guerra", había hasta una niña ucraniania que hablo delante de todo el colegio. Evidentemente el sesgo era anti-Putin.
> 
> Pues bien, yo conocedor del evento fui a verlo con otros padres que se acercaron detrás de las vayas del colegio.
> 
> ...



Si nadas contracorriente estás perdido.
Paciencia.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (25 Nov 2022)

--------------------ACTUALIZACIÓN 25.NOV---------------------

He sido elegido como "representante de las familias en el Consejo Escolar del centro"

Vamos a pasarlo bien !!!!!

Seguiré actualizado si hay novedades sobre el tema.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> --------------------ACTUALIZACIÓN 25.NOV---------------------
> 
> He sido elegido como "representante de las familias en el Consejo Escolar del centro"
> 
> ...



Esto huele a momento mítico en el foro.

Ya era hora coño.

@calopez chincheta para el próximo hilo que abra este hombre contándonos sus movidas


----------

